# Central Illinois Winter 2010-2011



## JohnnyU

Alright guys, it's that time of year again! 

Chance of flurries today and tonight, should help get everyone in the Christmas and Winter spirit!! payup


Who's interested in a preseason get together? BWW in East Peoria maybe sometime in the next couple weeks?


----------



## JDWalkbehind

haha that was fast. Just give me a date and time and ill be there


----------



## RichG53

What if it Snows ??? 
That day ....


----------



## White Gardens

Hey, caught your thread JohnnyU.

I'm game, I need a good excuse to get out of the house.

First year ever though that I hope it doesn't snow at all, last year kicked my butt. No huge storms, but long duration systems that happened over, and over, and over......


----------



## JohnnyU

RichG53;1132106 said:


> What if it Snows ???
> That day ....


Then we'll have to reschedule, or postpone. This is really low-key; just grabbing a bite to eat, discuss plowing/local issues, and hanging out. It's fun to sit around and talk trucks/business. We had one several years ago at Kouri's in Pekin, John (GarageKeeper) came down with some parts, etc. It was a great afternoon.


----------



## White Gardens

What would be awesome is if we could get enough people together and maybe have some some equipment reps show up too.


----------



## snocrete

Glad you took the initiative to start this John!! I'm game of course...BWW's is fine with me. Maybe Dec 10 or 11th?...also theres Dec 17 or 18th. These are both fri/sat dates, which "should" work with most schedules. My only thing is I have commitments with my son that dont get out until 730pm on Mon/Wed/Fri. I would prefer evenings whatever is decided, and any day is good for me other than Sun.....but I would imgine Fri & Sat would work better for most people. 


P.S. Funny you mention John's (garagekeeper) name John U, I visited him for a minute 2day while in Chicago and picked up a couple small items from him. John's a nice guy, and always interesting to talk to.


----------



## JohnnyU

Let's do 
*December 11th at 7:00pm at the BWW in East Peoria*. 
It's a Saturday night so we should be able to get a decent showing. If it's snowing, we'll obviously reschedule.

I might have found a nice spreader today, but it's all the way over in Des Moines, IA. Maybe it's time for a road trip....


----------



## Fatality

I met with Mike (snocrete) a couple weeks ago and we talked about a meeting as well! Im down for whatever day besides sundays as well. Either one of those dates Mike mentioned above will be perfect. Keep me posted.


----------



## Fatality

Just saw you posted Dec 11, that will be perfect! Time for wings and beer! Im also trying to find a decent hitch mounted spreader. They are few and far between!


----------



## squeaky3

well thanks john for the link to here

im a new guy to plowing but i have do know johhnyu in person

i would be down to meet up with everyone local on here


----------



## White Gardens

Snow Flurries here right now, might be going out in the morning to throw salt. Bloomington was slicker than snot in places around 6:30pm.

Anyone else getting any snow right now?


----------



## squeaky3

just a lil snow flurries all day...but it has been mostly that icy lil stuff and its not sticking to anything really here


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1132811 said:


> Let's do
> *December 11th at 7:00pm at the BWW in East Peoria*.
> It's a Saturday night so we should be able to get a decent showing. If it's snowing, we'll obviously reschedule..


Sounds great! Its official! Looks as though we may have a few more showing up this year John?

Few flurries here right now.....Probably gonna make a late night run for site checks...got a few low tolerance accounts that may need some spot salting, I doubt much needs done though.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

cool ill be there might be alittle late tho, got something going from 5-7 hopefully ill get out alittle early an be on time since ill already be in peoria


----------



## JohnnyU

Just flurries up here, not hardly enough to call "snow". I'll still check things over early in the AM though just to be sure.


----------



## White Gardens

I just got a call telling me to throw salt in the morning. Looks like the start to the season is here.


----------



## turn54

count me in on the get together. Looking to meet fellow plowers in the area. Snocrete knows me. (he buys his concrete from me).


----------



## JohnnyU

Didn't need to salt this morning, oh well.


Looks like a nice little GTG turnout so far:
JohnnyU
snocrete
Fatality
White Gardens
JDWalkbehind
turn54


----------



## awddsm1

Count me in too... Love to meet some local guys!!


----------



## White Gardens

Man, if Johny gets enough people lined up for this, we might have to call ahead and give BWW a heads up that a large rowdy party will be showing up.


----------



## snocrete

A few of my low tolerance accounts got some minor spot salting the rest were just checked. It was kinda nice, because it allowed me to take one of my new walk guys out and show him everything again, we got to throw a little salt down, and I wasnt under the gun.



turn54;1133182 said:


> count me in on the get together. Looking to meet fellow plowers in the area. Snocrete knows me. (he buys his concrete from me).


good deal...glad your gonna make it! Was wondering if you put any liquid down late last night/early a.m.?



JohnnyU;1133477 said:


> Didn't need to salt this morning, oh well.
> 
> Looks like a nice little GTG turnout so far:


I would imagine Tom "Thomas.Creation" will make it again. I mentioned something about it to him a while back, and he said he would like to meet up again.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1134449 said:


> A few of my low tolerance accounts got some minor spot salting the rest were just checked. It was kinda nice, because it allowed me to take one of my new walk guys out and show him everything again, we got to throw a little salt down, and I wasnt under the gun.


I ended up throwing salt, but it was questionable even though it was requested by the customer. I did like it for the same reason you stated above, nice to get your feet wet without being under pressure. That and any residual will be there for the next couple of days, including this Saturday. Right now the weather men aren't sure of the storm track, but there might be a couple of inches on the ground by Sunday.

I got to use my tailgate spreader for the first time, and I love it so far. Even if I eventually don't have large enough accounts to justify having it, I can still load pallets of bagged material in the back of the truck (drop sides) and just fill the trough/auger with bagged material and utilize it that way.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm thinking about driving up to CPW in Tinley Park this weekend unless anyone knows of a Buyers dealer closer around here. I might call Koenig Body just to see...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1134529 said:


> Right now the weather men aren't sure of the storm track, but there might be a couple of inches on the ground by Sunday.
> 
> *I sure hope your right, but the chance has actually went down since yesterday for fri/sat. I'm starting to get a little anxious. *
> 
> I got to use my tailgate spreader for the first time, and I love it so far. Even if I eventually don't have large enough accounts to justify having it, I can still load pallets of bagged material in the back of the truck (drop sides) and just fill the trough/auger with bagged material and utilize it that way.
> 
> *I love the drop sides on our 1ton dump...they get used all the time. I would never want a 1ton dump without em. Another nice thing with your setup (dump), is the ability to get loaded with bulk material, and you can just shovel it into the spreader. Something most (including myself) wouldnt do with a pickup. *





JohnnyU;1134545 said:


> I'm thinking about driving up to CPW in Tinley Park this weekend unless anyone knows of a Buyers dealer closer around here. I might call Koenig Body just to see...


I would atleast give Koenig a chance to price match(or get close enough to make it not worth driving to chi). I do know they're a Buyers dealer. BTW, I got my other load of bagged material ordered. Might be getting it next week? Will let you know.

******
******P.S. Anyone local interested in getting a pallet or 2 of bagged rock salt off of me? PM me if interested....or call 309-251-0427 (Mike). I will have a few extra pallets that I could let go of.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1134688 said:


> ******P.S. Anyone local interested in getting a pallet or 2 of bagged rock salt off of me? PM me if interested....or call 309-251-0427 (Mike). I will have a few extra pallets that I could let go of.


Hmmmmm. Might be interested in the salt. I've got a couple of smaller accounts I need spread with a push spreader on the sidewalks and such. Bulk salt just doesn't flow very well through a push spreader and it's nice to have a few bags laying around. Even if I don't use a pallet, I've got a good place to store it for the rest of the year.

You're totally right about the drop sides. I can't imagine going back to a contractors dump without having them. Koenig built the truck for ISU back in 01 and they did a great job on it. They just got rid of it to replace it with a brand new F-550, (basically my dream truck) The only thing was the new truck didn't have drop sides on it like mine does.

They also put these cool quick latches for the top of the tailgate on my truck so you don't have to mess around with pins to open and close it.

All in all it's been a great addition for the landscaping I do. Though not quite the GVWR of a F-550 or 5500, it still hauls enough weight for what I need it to do.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1134722 said:


> Hmmmmm. Might be interested in the salt. I've got a couple of smaller accounts I need spread with a push spreader on the sidewalks and such. Bulk salt just doesn't flow very well through a push spreader and it's nice to have a few bags laying around. Even if I don't use a pallet, I've got a good place to store it for the rest of the year.


pm sent...........


----------



## JDWalkbehind

HERITAGE MACHINE & WELDING INC 
1001 WEST LOCUST ST. 
BLOOMINGTON, IL 61701 US 
Phone: 309-828-0400 

QUALITY TRUCK AND EQUIPMENT CO 
EAST 1201 BELL 
BLOOMINGTON, IL 61702 US 
Phone: 309-662-5344 

ACME DECATUR 
E. 3913 MUELLER AVE. 
DECATUR, IL 62526 US 
Phone: 217-422-6606 

not sure if you've tried these places yet or not but i just went to salt doggs website an looked them up. worth caliing before driving to chi-town IMO hope this helps


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1134688 said:


> I would atleast give Koenig a chance to price match(or get close enough to make it not worth driving to chi). I do know they're a Buyers dealer.


Koenig doesn't have the TGS06, and they are out of the TGS07's, but Mark quoted me a price on the TGS05 = $1200 + tax. Quoted me $975 + tax for a SnowEx 575... I really like that price on the SnowEx. Mike, you've been happy with your SnowEx products, haven't you?



> BTW, I got my other load of bagged material ordered. Might be getting it next week? Will let you know.


Cool, let me know and I'll bring my trailer over to get them. They being delivered to your shop in EP?


----------



## White Gardens

JDWalkbehind;1134796 said:


> HERITAGE MACHINE & WELDING INC
> 1001 WEST LOCUST ST.
> BLOOMINGTON, IL 61701 US
> Phone: 309-828-0400
> 
> QUALITY TRUCK AND EQUIPMENT CO
> EAST 1201 BELL
> BLOOMINGTON, IL 61702 US
> Phone: 309-662-5344


Quality has some great deals on snow equipment this year. One guy on here is located in KY and ordered his plow from them and had it shipped down. They also have tons of stuff on e-bay. Might want to check there and see if they have a spreader or not listed on e-bay.

Anyone want to buy a welding shop? Heritage is up for sale, at least the owners told me that it is last year when I was in there. It's not officially for sale, but the owners will sell if someone makes an offer. They want to retire and the son hasn't shown any interest in wanting to buy it from his parents.


----------



## Fatality

You end up ordering another shipment mike?


----------



## Fatality

I also saw they are calling for 2in of snow friday night-saturday!! Hopefully they are right!


----------



## JohnnyU

Quality Truck quoted me at $1325 for both the Buyers TSG05 & TGS06. Beleive it or not, Koenig is ahead of the pack with the SnowEx 575.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

The 575 are really nice spreaders a friend of mine has one and its really worked well for him so far, he does alot of commercial lots with it no problem and i think he's had it for 2-3yrs now


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1134974 said:


> Mike, you've been happy with your SnowEx products, haven't you?
> *Very happy. I havent had any problems with mine so far. But I did order a back "karrier brand" controller for mine, just incase*.
> 
> Cool, let me know and I'll bring my trailer over to get them. They being delivered to your shop in EP? *will do*





Fatality;1135002 said:


> You end up ordering another shipment mike?


yes. I cant take a chance of running out, and a couple more people wanted a few pallets. Let me know if you want more.



Fatality;1135010 said:


> I also saw they are calling for 2in of snow friday night-saturday!! Hopefully they are right!


I'm really hoping, need a break from the norm....and of course the money is nice 2.



JohnnyU;1135040 said:


> Quality Truck quoted me at $1325 for both the Buyers TSG05 & TGS06. Beleive it or not, Koenig is ahead of the pack with the SnowEx 575.


See, koenig(mark) dosent always try and stick it to you 
:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1135813 said:


> See, koenig(mark) dosent always try and stick it to you
> :laughing:


Ok, fair enough. Now I just hope he'll honor the phone quote when I go get it tomorrow. It shouldn't be too hard to get wired up tomorrow afternoon, hopefully. That way I'm ready to go for the weekend!

1-3" would be nice!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1136004 said:


> Ok, fair enough. Now I just hope he'll honor the phone quote when I go get it tomorrow. It shouldn't be too hard to get wired up tomorrow afternoon, hopefully. That way I'm ready to go for the weekend!
> 
> 1-3" would be nice!


Nothing like waiting till the last minute, huh? I finally got my snow tracks put on my T190 2day....and ther calling for snow 2moro. It goes that way every year (always loose ends to tie up at the last minute)....oh well, its part of the excitement i guess.

Hope that snow doesnt go too far north.


----------



## White Gardens

As far as I'm hearing the worst of the snow is going to be on the I-80 corridor. Some are saying it's going to start after noon, and others later in the evening.

Gotta love it, we'll probably only get an inch or less considering it seems the weather men have been on the heavy side with the forecasts the last couple of years.

Snocrete, where are you located at?


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1136079 said:


> As far as I'm hearing the worst of the snow is going to be on the I-80 corridor. Some are saying it's going to start after noon, and others later in the evening.
> *hearing the same thing*
> Gotta love it, we'll probably only get an inch or less considering it seems the weather men have been on the heavy side with the forecasts the last couple of years.
> 
> Snocrete, where are you located at? *E. Peoria*


........................


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1136049 said:


> Nothing like waiting till the last minute, huh? I finally got my snow tracks put on my T190 2day....and ther calling for snow 2moro. It goes that way every year (always loose ends to tie up at the last minute)....oh well, its part of the excitement i guess.


Is there any other way to do it? I wanted to make sure I had the business case to support the purchase. I suppose I should have done this back in September or October, but oh well...


----------



## The Lone Plower

JohnnyU;1132811 said:


> I might have found a nice spreader today, but it's all the way over in Des Moines, IA. Maybe it's time for a road trip....


I found my spreader 17 yrs ago, and she still spreads decent to this day! Oh... you mean truck equipment though eh? :laughing:

Wish I had need for a spreader, but with only one small lot requiring salt- I'm still a foot soldier. prsport

John, if you were going to drive to CPW, did you consider Rondo in Sycamore? They're a SnoEx dealer too. Don't know about their pricing though. 815-899-4340

Current report is calling for 3-5 tonight, and 2-4 additional tomorrow- wich may vary depending on your location. Happy pushin everyone!

.


----------



## Bigdoghd

JohnnyU;1131895 said:


> Alright guys, it's that time of year again!
> 
> Chance of flurries today and tonight, should help get everyone in the Christmas and Winter spirit!! payup
> 
> Who's interested in a preseason get together? BWW in East Peoria maybe sometime in the next couple weeks?


BWW East Peoria............isn't that where God lost his sandals?? I better prsport leave now if I'm going to make that event!


----------



## JohnnyU

The Lone Plower;1136427 said:


> John, if you were going to drive to CPW, did you consider Rondo in Sycamore? They're a SnoEx dealer too. Don't know about their pricing though. 815-899-4340


I hadn't called Rondo, but was up there last winter. He's who I bought my 810 from. Nice guy, seems like a nice business. I even priced a couple trailers from him over the summer. Unless something changes this morning, I'll go pick up the 575 locally.


----------



## The Lone Plower

And now that I think about it, they might carry SnoWay spreaders, not SnoEx... I do know they are a Meyer, Hiniker, and SnoWay plow dealer though. Sorry about that.

I was only there briefly a few weeks ago, looking for a back drag edge, and remember a sea of yellow spreaders in the showroom.


.


----------



## Fatality

They are now saying 2.7in of snow for Bloomington/Normal. But we all know the accuracy of accuweather LOL


----------



## JohnnyU

Accuweather is saying about 2" on it's way. I'd be happy with that. Seems to correlate to all of the other sources so far, pretty good for In-Accuweather! :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

All in all I've been pretty happy with TWC and their local forecast, especially the hourly forecast. I think that they've been more accurate than the local weather men 80% of the time.

The only thing I like about Accuweather is the radar seems to be a little more spot on. That and I can look at the live cams located in Bloomington/Normal when I'm located out in Danvers. Sometimes we get snow that sticks out here and you go in town and the temp difference might be a couple of degrees higher and I can check that out on-line.


----------



## White Gardens

The air must be super dry right now as the radar is showing that we should be getting snow, but nothing is hitting the ground.

I haven't even seen a flurry yet.


----------



## snocrete

ground is starting to get a coating over it here. gotta go throw some salt down at few of the "good accounts". Will check back later. good luck everybody, hope we get a decent amount!


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1136941 said:


> ground is starting to get a coating over it here. gotta go throw some salt down at few of the "good accounts". Will check back later. good luck everybody, hope we get a decent amount!


Thanks for the info. Just starting to see some in the air now, good to know that it is coming this evening.

Stay safe crete, and everyone else.


----------



## Fatality

They bumped it up to 3inches. Goodluck and everyone be safe out there!


----------



## awddsm1

Good 1/2" on the ground already... could be a long night.


----------



## JohnnyU

It was coming down at a pretty good rate when I was in Peoria this afternoon around 3. Threw some salt at the Dr's Office and headed home to install my newest toy... Wired it up and it works great, we'll see how it spreads in the morning. payup


----------



## tls22

JohnnyU;1137150 said:


> It was coming down at a pretty good rate when I was in Peoria this afternoon around 3. Threw some salt at the Dr's Office and headed home to install my newest toy... Wired it up and it works great, we'll see how it spreads in the morning. payup


Nice John....did you go all the way to Des Moines today? Have fun tonight


----------



## JohnnyU

tls22;1137158 said:


> Nice John....did you go all the way to Des Moines today? Have fun tonight


Actually, picked it up from the local dealer. I called and talked to the owner yesterday and he quoted me an astronomically low price, so I stopped in this afternoon to get it. The kid behind the parts counter was amazed at the price, but did say that they had a bunch of them (a 20' van body full of them to be precise), so they were trying to move them.

$975 + tax cash and carry. Not a bad deal at all!


----------



## tls22

JohnnyU;1137190 said:


> Actually, picked it up from the local dealer. I called and talked to the owner yesterday and he quoted me an astronomically low price, so I stopped in this afternoon to get it. The kid behind the parts counter was amazed at the price, but did say that they had a bunch of them (a 20' van body full of them to be precise), so they were trying to move them.
> 
> $975 + tax cash and carry. Not a bad deal at all!


Thats not bad at all....plus you get make some of that 975 back tonight......payup


----------



## Fatality

Wow 525 for around 1000 is great! Might be making a trip to peoria sometime sooner than the 17th!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1137150 said:


> It was coming down at a pretty good rate when I was in Peoria this afternoon around 3. Threw some salt at the Dr's Office and headed home to install my newest toy... Wired it up and it works great, we'll see how it spreads in the morning. payup


very nice john!!! thats awsome you buy the spreader, then go and make money with it less than 24hrs laterThumbs Up

So far I have thrown down about 6 ton of salt.....been home for a while now and waiting things out on most accounts. We have about 3in down right now, and still snowing(Peoria/E.Peoria). I heard Pekin was at about .25in at the time Peoria area was hitting the 2in mark....Got a sub that lives in Goodfield, and he just called me and said they have about 3 down right now. Just checked the radar, and I would guess we could see 2 - 3 more inches possibly..?...This is turning out WAY better than I thought.

Good luck to everybody, and be safe!


----------



## White Gardens

Same here, about 5 tons put down and back home for a little bit. We have 3-4 here in Danvers, radar is luckily looking like the worst of the snow is over, but I might be eating my words by noon tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyU

Just woke up from a little nap, heading into town now. Have to clean one up for the early morning visitors...

I'll report back!


----------



## awddsm1

Getting ready to head out... looks like about 4" here and it's pretty well quit.


----------



## White Gardens

Taking a quick break at the Bloomington office. Getting ready to do resi's and sidewalks.

Looks like it's finally wrapping up here, might be a few spotty snow showers later in the day.

Anywhere from 4-5 inches right now, all depends on where you are standing.


----------



## snocrete

We ended up with a little over 3 (maybe 4 in spots) in peoria,e. peoria, and washington....pekin "i heard" didnt even get a full inch.

everything went well, hopfully the sun pops out a little and makes the salt work fast and things will be great 

After my operator in the T190 got done, I hopped in it and played with some trails behind the wheel loader while it was finishing up. I installed polar treads on it the other day, and my operator said it was very impressive....so of course I wanted to test it out myself a little. All I can say is WOW! I was pushing the 10ft pusher completely full of wet snow 300 - 400ft, and it wasnt struggling a bit! Granted we only got 3 - 4 inches....but it was wet. 

hopfully things went/are going good for the rest of you!


----------



## squeaky3

wow you guys just south of me didnt get a whole lot

we got quite a bit up here and im kinda sad i didnt have a plow for it..but that means i slept in till noon

ill post a pic of my truck sitting in the driveway in a min...all the snow on it was from 1am and on...i cleared it off when i left the gf's house and it had over an 1-2" on it already then


----------



## White Gardens

I'm actually just getting in now.

Famous last words..................


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm alive, haven't slept since 12:30am though. 

I found a new "pothole" in one parking lot. The pavement must have heaved up an inch. Enough to grab the corner of the blade, angle it the opposite direct, collapse the wing, and stop the truck dead in its tracks. I think I might have tweaked the a-frame after talking with Jerre. Official damage report soon.

And the official total from the Unes Household in Chillicothe:


----------



## squeaky3

wow john that sucks to hear about the damage...how fast were you going when you hit it hard enough to stop the truck...thats alot of truck to stop that fast


----------



## JohnnyU

squeaky3;1138474 said:


> wow john that sucks to hear about the damage...how fast were you going when you hit it hard enough to stop the truck...thats alot of truck to stop that fast


3-5 mph. I think the a-frame might have always been slightly bent, because the plow has always seemed to lean down on the driver side a bit, but I think I managed to hit that sucker just right and continue the bend since it was already weakened.


----------



## squeaky3

ahhh that sucks...at least you werent going any fast or anything...then you might have really done some more damage

is the damage fixable or do you not know yet?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1138483 said:


> 3-5 mph. I think the a-frame might have always been slightly bent, because the plow has always seemed to lean down on the driver side a bit, but I think I managed to hit that sucker just right and continue the bend since it was already weakened.


I remember about 6 years ago working for my brother in-law and plowing a condo they just picked up.

6 inches of snow and an unmarked island with a curb. Came to a dead stop and bent the A-frame. That dead-stop jolt you just never forget and any thing not tied down in the cab goes flying.


----------



## JohnnyU

squeaky3;1138496 said:


> ahhh that sucks...at least you werent going any fast or anything...then you might have really done some more damage
> 
> is the damage fixable or do you not know yet?


You know me.... it's fixable alright...










White Gardens;1138507 said:


> I remember about 6 years ago working for my brother in-law and plowing a condo they just picked up.
> 
> 6 inches of snow and an unmarked island with a curb. Came to a dead stop and bent the A-frame. That dead-stop jolt you just never forget and any thing not tied down in the cab goes flying.


Yep, done it a few times over the years, but this one was in the middle of a turn, just seemed to catch the corner of the blade and push it sideways. I think that's why it was so much worse than a regular head-on hit.


----------



## White Gardens

Besides Johny's bent A-frame, did anyone else " Learn anything " the last couple of days....

I learned,

1.) When your switch for your heater fan acts up a couple of days before a snow storm, fix it instead of thinking " It will be OK, It's probably nothing ".

2.) You can get by with only the drivers side windshield wiper.

3.) When your undertailgate salt spreader auger jams up, the bottom of the auger trough does drop down, instead of working it out the hard way.


----------



## Fatality

Storm wasn't too shabby for our first snow!


----------



## squeaky3

we got quite a bit of snow up here...esp since they said like 1-3...we got a lil over 6

i was kinda upset i didnt have a plow yet since i had a few people ask me if i had one i could go clear their driveways


----------



## JohnnyU

I talked to Mike this morning, sounds like it's pretty windy out in Washington!

Oh and Mike, I too love the smell of cutting edge burning at 3am!


----------



## awddsm1

I was out from 3am yesterday until around 7:30pm... time to find some help... good thing it was a Saturday!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1139712 said:


> Oh and Mike, I too love the smell of cutting edge burning at 3am!


:laughing:..............and throwing snow 40ft plus ft off the end of your plowwesport

Well, at least we will all have more to talk about on Sat......burning cutting edges, bending a-frames, trying to do 6 trucks work with 2 trucks.......looking forward to our gtg! everyone still makin it?


----------



## JohnnyU

Still planning on being there!

Brr, it's cold outside today!


----------



## White Gardens

I'm still planning on being there.

Might have to re-schedule though, I'm hearings some news about a snow-storm this weekend.


----------



## Fatality

What a weekend! 

Ill be there for sure! Perfect timing since we already had our first push huh mike


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1141081 said:


> I'm still planning on being there.
> 
> Might have to re-schedule though, I'm hearings some news about a snow-storm this weekend.


I saw that too... NWS had a statement about a "major weather system" moving through this weekend... let it snow!! payup


----------



## JohnnyU

Well, if we have to reschedule, maybe we'll shoot for earlier in the day, maybe more of a lunchtime thing? I like your idea of the Silver Bullet Mike, that's a nice little place, right next to Harbor Freight 

Do you think John (aka GARAGEKEEPER) would want to come down?


I'm also going to replace the front shocks on my Dodge, and I really need to straighten that a-frame. Oh well, I have some time off around Christmas so I can do it then if I can't get it done before.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1141123 said:


> Well, if we have to reschedule, maybe we'll shoot for earlier in the day, maybe more of a lunchtime thing? I like your idea of the Silver Bullet Mike, that's a nice little place, right next to Harbor Freight


Harbor Freight, that sounds awesome. I haven't been there in a long time.

That plan sounds even better.


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1141085 said:


> Perfect timing since we already had our first push huh mike


Definitely!



JohnnyU;1141123 said:


> Well, if we have to reschedule, maybe we'll shoot for earlier in the day, maybe more of a lunchtime thing? I like your idea of the Silver Bullet Mike, that's a nice little place, right next to Harbor Freight *I think thats a good backup plan....lets just see how this system plays out first though.....*
> 
> Do you think John (aka GARAGEKEEPER) would want to come down? *doubt it, I have a feeling he has been really busy lately, but I suppose it wouldnt hurt to ask?*


It has flurried here enough where I need to go do some site checks....might have some walks, and a few certain lots that need salting in the early a.m.


----------



## turn54

Well, I'm hoping for a reschedule. I just found out that I have a sponsor appreciation outing at 7:00 at the Rivermen game on the 11th. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## squeaky3

anyone heard anything about the amount of snow this weekend??


----------



## White Gardens

Lee Ranson was being coy and conservative on his 6pm weather forecast. Said that the system is still out in the Pacific and they don't know the actual path of the storm.

He said it's hard to tell how much snow, and in his last breath of the statement, he said if any at all.

I'm all about re-scheduling for a nooner. Evenings are great and all, but I'm guessing wherever you go it will be busy and hard to get a good conversation in. My hearing sucks from my early years on the farm.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mike, thanks for the call last night, sorry I missed you. Hopefully we can get this figured out before the weekend. I'll probably call you afterwhile if I get some free time.

I've also decided that it's time to find a small shop to rent/buy again. I'm tired of working out of my garage, which the truck doesn't even fit in with the plow ans spreader mounted. I'm going to start looking on the northside of Peoria area by N Jefferson area all the way up to around me in Chilli. Surely there is something of decent size for a fair price. I'd really like to find something around 1000-1500sqft or so, with a little parking.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1142109 said:


> Mike, thanks for the call last night, sorry I missed you. Hopefully we can get this figured out before the weekend. I'll probably call you afterwhile if I get some free time.
> 
> I've also decided that it's time to find a small shop to rent/buy again. I'm tired of working out of my garage, which the truck doesn't even fit in with the plow ans spreader mounted. I'm going to start looking on the northside of Peoria area by N Jefferson area all the way up to around me in Chilli. Surely there is something of decent size for a fair price. I'd really like to find something around 1000-1500sqft or so, with a little parking.


I was in the same situation too last year and my wife's relative who lives around Danvers has a heated portion of his machine shed that I can use. Otherwise I would have been searching too.

Heated shop, even if it's only 40* = Priceless.


----------



## The Lone Plower

Hey all you Central IL guys/gals... Anyone volunteer for the Snowcare For Troops program?

I have, but the two families they asked me to service are 2+ hrs away from me. They are located in Aledo and Mapleton.

If anyone could/would look in to helping out, I'm sure it would be appreciated.

NO, I am not a direct promotor of the program, just a volunteer spreading the word trying to help.

To sign up and volunteer, or if you know a military family who would benefit from this program ---> http://projectevergreen.com/scft/

.


----------



## White Gardens

Aledo Is pretty far west. That's in the general vicinity of where I grew up.

Might want to do some cold calling in the area and see if there is anyone in Aledo or the small towns around who plow snow.

I signed up for greencare for troops and had one yard in Bloomington last season. Where are your freebies located at Lone Plower?


----------



## snocrete

squeaky3;1141794 said:


> anyone heard anything about the amount of snow this weekend??


Snow on Sat., but no accumulation predicted (as of 2day at least)...hopfully that changes. With these temps were having it will be some nice fluffy stuff thoughpayup



JohnnyU;1142109 said:


> Mike, thanks for the call last night, sorry I missed you. Hopefully we can get this figured out before the weekend. I'll probably call you afterwhile if I get some free time.
> 
> I've also decided that it's time to find a small shop to rent/buy again. I'm tired of working out of my garage, which the truck doesn't even fit in with the plow ans spreader mounted. I'm going to start looking on the northside of Peoria area by N Jefferson area all the way up to around me in Chilli. Surely there is something of decent size for a fair price. I'd really like to find something around 1000-1500sqft or so, with a little parking.


No problem John, I'm hoping to talk to my supplier before lunch 2day with a delivery date. Worst case scenario, I have pallets of similar product in my storage that I can let go of, if need be.

Good luck on the shop John. I have been looking for the last couple years for something bigger. I would like to get rid of my mini storage ( I hate renting), but not sure if I would sell my current shop/property right away, or at all? I guess it would depend on how big of a place I find....and if I can add on to it, if its not big enough. In that case I would need to keep my place until I got the new 1 to where I want it. Will keep you in mind if I see or hear of anything like you described.


----------



## snocrete

The Lone Plower;1142212 said:


> I have, but the two families they asked me to service are 2+ hrs away from me. They are located in Aledo and Mapleton.


Would like to help you out, but those 2 are out of my snow service area.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1142226 said:


> No problem John, I'm hoping to talk to my supplier before lunch 2day with a delivery date. Worst case scenario, I have pallets of similar product in my storage that I can let go of, if need be.


I will go out and grab my buddy's trailer tonight, I'll probably just take the two pallets for now.



> Good luck on the shop John. I have been looking for the last couple years for something bigger. I would like to get rid of my mini storage ( I hate renting), but not sure if I would sell my current shop/property right away, or at all? I guess it would depend on how big of a place I find....and if I can add on to it, if its not big enough. In that case I would need to keep my place until I got the new 1 to where I want it. Will keep you in mind if I see or hear of anything like you described.


Thanks Mike, I appreciate it. We are talking about building a building on my grandparents' property in the middle of town, that would be really nice. They way we see it, I need a few thousand sqft, my uncle could use a couple, and my dad would like to have about the same amount for storing his cars and other toys. My FIL has expressed interest in having a place to park his boats too... I'm sure we could easily fill up a 6-7K sqft building 

The goal would be to get myself some of that industrial racking like at Lowes, and an inexpensive fork lift or skid with forks. I'd like to have one wall with all my salt up on the racks, then put plows and other equipment up there in the off-season.


----------



## The Lone Plower

White Gardens;1142221 said:


> Aledo Is pretty far west. That's in the general vicinity of where I grew up.
> 
> Might want to do some cold calling in the area and see if there is anyone in Aledo or the small towns around who plow snow.
> 
> I signed up for greencare for troops and had one yard in Bloomington last season. Where are your freebies located at Lone Plower?


I figured some of the Peoria plowers might be able to help. Looking at the map again, I do see how far West Aledo is though.

P.E. contacted me to service them, but I'm in DeKalb about 2 1/2hrs North of Peoria.

I don't actually have any freebies I service through the SCFT program, but I have two retired military neighbors that I service just because I feel it's the right thing to do. One is 77 and the other is 83.

.


----------



## JohnnyU

National Weather Service said:


> ...WINTER STORM TAKES AIM ON CENTRAL ILLINOIS THIS WEEKEND...
> 
> THE LIKELIHOOD OF HEAVY SNOW OVER CENTRAL AND/OR SOUTHEAST ILLINOIS
> IS INCREASING FOR LATE SATURDAY AFTERNOON INTO SATURDAY NIGHT. IT
> NOW APPEARS LIKELY THAT MOST OF THE AREA WILL SEE AT LEASE SOME
> SNOW ACCUMULATION. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW
> TO OCCUR WITHIN THE HEAVY SNOW BAND. BUT IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO
> ACCURATELY PREDICT WHERE THE HEAVIEST SNOW BAND WILL SET UP.
> HOWEVER...FORECAST CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING REGARDING THE TIMING
> AND EVOLUTION OF THE LARGE WINTER STORM THAT WILL AFFECT A LARGE
> PART OF THE MIDWEST THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> CURRENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT RAIN...OR A MIXTURE OF PRECIPITATION
> NORTH OF I-72...WILL SPREAD NORTHEAST ACROSS CENTRAL ILLINOIS
> DURING THE DAY SATURDAY WITH TEMPERATURES ABOVE FREEZING. AS THE
> STRENGTHENING LOW PRESSURE TRACKS SOUTH OF ILLINOIS BY SUNSET
> SATURDAY...COLDER AIR WILL USHER INTO THE AREA LATE SATURDAY
> AFTERNOON AND EVENING CHANGING THE RAIN TO SNOW FROM NORTHWEST TO
> SOUTHEAST. THE SNOW COULD BE HEAVY AT TIMES LATE SATURDAY
> AFTERNOON AND SATURDAY NIGHT...BEFORE TAPERING OFF FROM THE WEST
> DURING THE DAY SUNDAY. VERY WINDY AND MUCH COLDER CONDITIONS WILL
> FOLLOW THIS WINTER STORM SYSTEM EARLY NEXT WEEK. TEMPERATURES AND
> WIND CHILLS WILL LIKELY REACH THE LOWEST READINGS SO FAR THIS
> SEASON. ANY SNOW THAT MAY BE ON THE GROUND WILL LIKELY BLOW AND
> DRIFT...POTENTIALLY CAUSING TRAVEL PROBLEMS SUNDAY AND POSSIBLY
> INTO MONDAY.


Looks like this weekend should be fun.... payup


----------



## White Gardens

Thanks for the update John.

It will be interesting to see where this storm tracks and how much crap we get.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1143664 said:


> Thanks for the update John.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where this storm tracks and how much crap we get.


I'm meeting up with Mike later on today, we'll talk about what we want to do about this weekend's GTG. I wasn't thinking, but we should have scheduled it for earlier in November...


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1143686 said:


> I'm meeting up with Mike later on today, we'll talk about what we want to do about this weekend's GTG. I wasn't thinking, but we should have scheduled it for earlier in November...


We'll just call you captain Hindsight. You super power is the ability to see how everything happens after the fact. :laughing:

It's like washing your car and then it rains. You could have scheduled it in Nov. and it would have snowed on that day.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1143633 said:


> Looks like this weekend should be fun.... payup


thanks for the update John! Looking promisingpayup



White Gardens;1143703 said:


> We'll just call you captain Hindsight. You super power is the ability to see how everything happens after the fact. :laughing:
> 
> It's like washing your car and then it rains. You could have scheduled it in Nov. and it would have snowed on that day.


:laughing:..........I like the snow in Nov thing though. Take notes John, so that you remember to schedule for like the middle of Nov next year!.....On a Saturday of course.


----------



## snocrete

Ok, well I talked to John U & awddsm1 earlier.....sounds like "if" the snow is coming sat night, we are meeting at The Silver Bullet in E. Peoria on sat for lunch. I guess the gtg will be determined by mother nature?....if the system starts hitting early on sat, then of course we will have to reschedule all together....we'll see..??


----------



## JohnnyU

That sounds like a good plan Mike. Thanks again for meeting up with us today. I did end up unloading that salt, combined with what I had still left over, I should be sitting better than I thought I was. 

The latest forecast is calling for mixed precipitation before noon, then changing over to snow by mid afternoon and continuing through midday Sunday.


----------



## squeaky3

ya with that weather and i dont get off work till noon i dont think i will make this meet up


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1144567 said:


> That sounds like a good plan Mike. Thanks again for meeting up with us today. I did end up unloading that salt, combined with what I had still left over, I should be sitting better than I thought I was.
> 
> The latest forecast is calling for mixed precipitation before noon, then changing over to snow by mid afternoon and continuing through midday Sunday.


No problem John. Always good talking with you.

It was also good meeting you Rob.



squeaky3;1144572 said:


> ya with that weather and i dont get off work till noon i dont think i will make this meet up


If the system tracks sooner than expected, then we will be rescheduling all together....so dont get your panties in a wad yet


----------



## White Gardens

I'm hoping the weather holds, I'm looking for to the GTG.

My father just called today also, said there is a Versatile 160 bi-directional loader at an auction on Saturday. I'd love to go take a look at that machine and see how much it goes for, but might be more than I need right now.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1144684 said:


> My father just called today also, said there is a Versatile 160 bi-directional loader at an auction on Saturday.












This what you're talking about? That's pretty cool, where's the auction?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1144706 said:


> This what you're talking about? That's pretty cool, where's the auction?


Yep, that's it. Would look even better with a 10 foot pusher box or even a snow blower on it.

Not sure exactly where it's at. I just got a message from him today when I was finishing up a hydrant replacement for my Father In Law.

I was planning on calling him tomorrow to find out, got to be in West Central IL somewhere, that's where I'm from.


----------



## JohnnyU

Sounding like we may be on the lower edge of the precip, but it's still really too early to tell.

I think ill swap out tires before the weekend, plowing with the 35's makes the truck-side mount a bit too tall. Luckily I still have my old rims and tires.


----------



## White Gardens

If anyone is interested, here is the Web-site of the auction I was talking about. FYI, there also a pusher box for a skidsteer at that auction too.

http://www.soldatjones.com/DECEMBER_2010_CONSIGNMENT/dec2010consignment.htm

As cool and useful of a tractor that Versatile 160 would be, I don't think I could justify getting one. For all that I do, I have a sub with a Kubota front wheel assist tractor and pusher and I generally only use him for a couple of hours at a time, and his price is reasonable if not cheap. That and I'm guessing that the Versatile will go for 10K + as I've seen a couple listed on-line for 12-20K

I'd like to have it if I had some bat-wing work in sub-divisions in the summer, but otherwise it would probably sit around. That and I have a Vermeer S600TX that I use for landscaping and the only draw-back is the lift capacity for pallets, but I'm thinking about building a forkster attachment for it this year to solve that problem.


----------



## White Gardens

Also, if anyone on here is interested in that Versatile, the previous owner looks like they did a 3.9 cummins swap on it because the original motors that came in those tractors were junk. I was reading on-line and it seems like a lot of Versatile 160 owners were doing that conversion.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1145082 said:


> Sounding like we may be on the lower edge of the precip, but it's still really too early to tell.
> 
> I think ill swap out tires before the weekend, plowing with the 35's makes the truck-side mount a bit too tall. Luckily I still have my old rims and tires.


Do you think that had anything to do with the bent A-frame? Didn't know if changing the angle of the dangle did anything to the trip action of your plow?


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1145849 said:


> Do you think that had anything to do with the bent A-frame? Didn't know if changing the angle of the dangle did anything to the trip action of your plow?


I doubt it, I think it was already bent to some degree, but the larger tires are exaggerating the twist since the A-frame doesn't sit level. I'm not sure that I've plowed with these tires since I upgraded the front springs. That may have raised the front end up more than I thought it did. At any rate, the old tires should drop the front at least 1-2"


----------



## squeaky3

man john those tires just look so good on there though

what size are the other ones...stock 265s??


----------



## JohnnyU

We had a little dusting of sleet/freezing rain/snow a little while ago, but it doesn't sound like Peoria got anything.



squeaky3;1146056 said:


> man john those tires just look so good on there though
> 
> what size are the other ones...stock 265s??


They're still 305/65-17's, so they aren't a stock tire by any means. I was going to pick up a set of 285/70's this afternoon just for winter tires, but the guy sold them before I could meet up with him. Oh well.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1146368 said:


> We had a little dusting of sleet/freezing rain/snow a little while ago, but it doesn't sound like Peoria got anything.


I had to check a couple places and they went wet from the residual salt from the last storm. I called it good and came home, just to figure out my fuel pump might be going out and it's a pricey sucker.


----------



## JohnnyU

Is that a 6.5TD?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1146517 said:


> Is that a 6.5TD?


Actually no, It's a 8.1 gasser. Beast of a motor, just the stupid in tank fuel pump that goes bad and costs 300+. I wished I had the one that is on the frame rail. Chevy's Achilles heal so to speak.

When I bought the truck last spring, the service tech at ISU said they had recently replaced it too, so it ticks me off.

Was making a whining noise the other day and tonight it got louder.

So what's the skinny? Are we going to still get together Saturday, and at what time are we thinking? Storm looks like it's going to be a bust for a major event this weekend, so any time will probably be OK.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm kind of leaning towards 12 noon at the silver bullet in East Peoria, like Mike said earlier.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1146661 said:


> I'm kind of leaning towards 12 noon at the silver bullet in East Peoria, like Mike said earlier.


sounds good. I'll give Tom a call 2day, since he hardly ever gets on PS. I PM'd him back when you first started this, and he has never responded.


----------



## The Lone Plower

JohnnyU;1146368 said:


> We had a little dusting of sleet/freezing rain/snow a little while ago, but it doesn't sound like Peoria got anything.


Yep, depending on the track of a storm... I measured right at 2" this morning here. Got my one commercial prop. serviced this morning, the resi's can all be done later.

This weekend looks like it's a crap shoot still weather wise. If you guys get together, have a beer 'n brat for me.

.


----------



## tls22

Fatality;1139344 said:


> Storm wasn't too shabby for our first snow!


Hey call me please


----------



## White Gardens

I'm game for Noon at the Silver Bullet then.

Who's still in? If anyone had Fatalities number, give him a call, otherwise I think I have it.


----------



## JohnnyU

National Weather Service said:


> While precipitation is expected to be in the form of rain on
> Saturday... it will change to snow west of Interstate 55 during
> the afternoon as sharply colder air moves in from the west. Light
> snow will linger into Sunday. Current indications are that from
> 1 to 2 inches of snow are likely north of a Taylorville to
> Chrisman line... with less than an inch further south.


This might be fizzling out afterall. I just hope we don't end up with ice or freezing rain, I hate ice.


----------



## tls22

tls22;1146885 said:


> Hey call me please


Thanks for the phone call today....


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1147185 said:


> This might be fizzling out afterall. I just hope we don't end up with ice or freezing rain, I hate ice.


Its starting to look like that... hopfully we at least get a full 2 inches. And John, I dont like ice storms, but I cant say I hate em eitherpayup...I would like to make some more money cause I just went out to look over my pushers and I might only get 1 or 2 more storms out of the edge on my 8fter. Thinking I might try some UHMW on it, and go urethane on the 10fter.

Also, I talked to Tom "Thomas.Creations" today, and said he will make it...


----------



## tls22

Looks pretty crazy sunday for you guys


----------



## snocrete

tls22;1147270 said:


> Looks pretty crazy sunday for you guys


My walk guys will love that


----------



## tls22

snocrete;1147280 said:


> my walk guys will love that


 below
zero.

Ilz027>031-036>038-040>057-061-111000-
/o.new.kilx.ww.y.0009.101212t0600z-101213t1200z/
knox-stark-peoria-marshall-woodford-fulton-tazewell-mclean-
schuyler-mason-logan-de witt-piatt-champaign-vermilion-cass-
menard-scott-morgan-sangamon-christian-macon-moultrie-douglas-
coles-edgar-shelby-
including the cities of...galesburg...peoria...bloomington...
Normal...havana...lincoln...champaign...urbana...danville...
Jacksonville...springfield...taylorville...decatur...charleston...
Mattoon...shelbyville
338 pm cst fri dec 10 2010

...winter weather advisory in effect from midnight saturday night
to 6 am cst monday...

The national weather service in lincoln has issued a winter
weather advisory for blowing snow and wind chills...which is in effect
from midnight saturday night to 6 am cst monday.

* timing...light snow will develop across the area saturday
night...then continue into sunday. As northwesterly winds
increase markedly...blowing snow will cause restricted
visibilities and travel difficulties.

* accumulations...total snow accumulations will remain on the
light side...with most locations only picking up around 1 inch.
Higher amounts in the 1 to 3 inch range will be be possible
along and north of a canton to bloomington-normal line.

* wind...northwesterly winds gusting as high as 40 to 50 mph will
develop across the illinois river valley by around midnight
saturday night...then will spread eastward to the illinois
indiana border by dawn sunday. The strong winds will continue
throughout the day sunday...gradually diminishing by sunday
night. Wind chill readings will drop well below zero on
sunday...with readings bottoming out in the -10 to -20 range by
early monday morning.

* impacts...while snowfall will remain minimal with this winter
storm system...the combination of very strong winds...blowing
snow...and bitterly cold wind-chills will create hazardous
conditions. Travel is discouraged saturday night and sunday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory for blowing snow means that visibilities
will be limited due to strong winds blowing snow around. Use caution
when traveling...especially in open areas.

Monitor noaa weather radio for the latest information...forecasts...and
warnings.


----------



## snocrete

tls22;1147304 said:


> below
> zero.
> 
> Ilz027>031-036>038-040>057-061-111000-
> /o.new.kilx.ww.y.0009.101212t0600z-101213t1200z/
> knox-stark-peoria-marshall-woodford-fulton-tazewell-mclean-
> schuyler-mason-logan-de witt-piatt-champaign-vermilion-cass-
> menard-scott-morgan-sangamon-christian-macon-moultrie-douglas-
> coles-edgar-shelby-
> including the cities of...galesburg...peoria...bloomington...
> Normal...havana...lincoln...champaign...urbana...danville...
> Jacksonville...springfield...taylorville...decatur...charleston...
> Mattoon...shelbyville
> 338 pm cst fri dec 10 2010
> 
> ...winter weather advisory in effect from midnight saturday night
> to 6 am cst monday...
> 
> The national weather service in lincoln has issued a winter
> weather advisory for blowing snow and wind chills...which is in effect
> from midnight saturday night to 6 am cst monday.
> 
> * timing...light snow will develop across the area saturday
> night...then continue into sunday. As northwesterly winds
> increase markedly...blowing snow will cause restricted
> visibilities and travel difficulties.
> 
> * accumulations...total snow accumulations will remain on the
> light side...with most locations only picking up around 1 inch.
> Higher amounts in the 1 to 3 inch range will be be possible
> along and north of a canton to bloomington-normal line.
> 
> * wind...northwesterly winds gusting as high as 40 to 50 mph will
> develop across the illinois river valley by around midnight
> saturday night...then will spread eastward to the illinois
> indiana border by dawn sunday. The strong winds will continue
> throughout the day sunday...gradually diminishing by sunday
> night. Wind chill readings will drop well below zero on
> sunday...with readings bottoming out in the -10 to -20 range by
> early monday morning.
> 
> * impacts...while snowfall will remain minimal with this winter
> storm system...the combination of very strong winds...blowing
> snow...and bitterly cold wind-chills will create hazardous
> conditions. Travel is discouraged saturday night and sunday.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A winter weather advisory for blowing snow means that visibilities
> will be limited due to strong winds blowing snow around. Use caution
> when traveling...especially in open areas.
> 
> Monitor noaa weather radio for the latest information...forecasts...and
> warnings.


This could get interesting....thanks for posting that tls22:salute:


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, even with 1-3inches of snow, it's going to be nasty out there with 40mph winds, that's the crap I hate.

Even if it ices over, it should be quick from the changeover from rain-snow. Black ice is just going to be a factor after it's all said and done.

I have a couple of rural drives I do that get 2-4 foot drifts with only 2 inches. 2wd takes a little finesse to keep from getting stuck.

Did some minor work to the truck and plow today. WIndsheild wiper, blower fan, and some crack welding fixed on the truck. Ya *Crete*, my cutting edge is about shot on the plow and I'm hoping to be able to get a couple of more pushes out of it before it goes. That and the A frame has enough of a curve in it, it's almost a joke.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1147263 said:


> Its starting to look like that... hopfully we at least get a full 2 inches. And John, I dont like ice storms, but I cant say I hate em eitherpayup...I would like to make some more money cause I just went out to look over my pushers and I might only get 1 or 2 more storms out of the edge on my 8fter. Thinking I might try some UHMW on it, and go urethane on the 10fter.
> 
> Also, I talked to Tom "Thomas.Creations" today, and said he will make it...


I would take a foot of snow over an ice storm any day, it's just less stressful it seems like. The general public is more or less immobilized by the 12" of snow, while the ice looks less imposing and they all head out making for MUCH more dangerous working conditions. Not to mention the inability to really get around safely on it....


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1147406 said:


> I would take a foot of snow over an ice storm any day, it's just less stressful it seems like. The general public is more or less immobilized by the 12" of snow, while the ice looks less imposing and they all head out making for MUCH more dangerous working conditions. Not to mention the inability to really get around safely on it....


I hear ya, but I will take what I can get at this point.....Just gotta use extreme caution in certain situations.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1147439 said:


> I hear ya, but I will take what I can get at this point.....Just gotta use extreme caution in certain situations.


Very true, and it does seem to generate a more efficient revenue stream than having to plow the 12" of snow...


----------



## LoweJ82

looks like we arent gonna get much around here (Springfield) calling less than an inch now


----------



## JohnnyU

> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
> 6 AM CST MONDAY...
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL
> ILLINOIS.
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> A MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL MOVE ACROSS IOWA AND INTO NORTHERN
> ILLINOIS BY TONIGHT. RAIN WILL BE THE RULE TODAY AND POSSIBLY
> END AS SOME LIGHT SNOW LATE THIS AFTERNOON. AS THE STORM SHIFTS
> OFF TO OUR EAST LATER TONIGHT...LOOK FOR SNOW TO OVERSPREAD THE
> AREA FROM THE WEST AS WINDS BEGIN TO INCREASE BY SUNDAY MORNING.
> *ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE FROM 1 TO 2 INCHES BY DAWN SUNDAY*. IT
> APPEARS THE STRONGER WINDS WILL START UP AFTER 200 AM WITH WIND
> GUSTS OF AROUND 40 MPH BY DAWN...WHICH WILL PRODUCE SOME BLOWING
> SNOW.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY
> 
> HIGH WINDS AND PERIODS OF SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED SUNDAY WITH
> *ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS OF AROUND AN INCH. TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS
> WILL RANGE FROM 2 TO 3 INCHES*...WITH LOCAL HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE
> BY SUNDAY EVENING. *NORTHWEST WINDS OF 25 TO 35 MPH WILL PREVAIL
> ACROSS THE AREA WITH WIND GUSTS APPROACHING 50 MPH*. THIS WILL
> PRODUCING BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WITH LOCAL WHITEOUT CONDITIONS
> POSSIBLE IN SOME OF THE OUTLYING AREAS.
> 
> *WIND CHILLS WILL BE BELOW ZERO BY SUNDAY MORNING.*..CONTINUING
> THROUGH TUESDAY MORNING. THEY MAY REACH AS LOW AS *15 TO 20 BELOW*
> ZERO SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING.


I have a feeling this is going to turn into a wild weekend up here in North Central Illinois... 

Everyone remember to bundle up if going outside. Temperatures this cold can and will cause frostbit every vapidly to uncovered skin.


----------



## tls22

Have fun guys and be safe.......


----------



## White Gardens

Had a great time at the Silver Bullet for lunch. Nice turnout and got to meet some great people. Thumbs Up

Have fun with the snow this evening, still a wide range of snow totals I'm hearing.:salute:


----------



## squeaky3

ya still not sure if we are even gonna get snow tonite...it seems everything i hear says its gonna be mostly north of there by joliet and I-80


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1148522 said:


> Had a great time at the Silver Bullet for lunch. Nice turnout and got to meet some great people. Thumbs Up


X's 2.

Hope your grandfather in-law is doing alright John...

Be safe 2nite/2moro guys, i think I'm gonna get a nap in....hopfully it will be a long day 2moro. From the looks of things it wont be here till late 2nite..we'll see.


----------



## JohnnyU

Sorry I was late guys. I think my grandfather-in-law is doing alright considering everything. 

I hate a great time meeting you guys, and chatting with everyone. Let's shoot for an April GTG after the season. Maybe the weather will cooperate for us a little bit better.



After leaving, I ran few more errands before heading home. Just as I was heading out of North Peoria, I saw the thermometer in the truck drop from 39° to 32° while the wind picked up and started seeing rain/sleet/snow. Should be an interesting day tomorrow. payup


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, I got out of there quick as my spidey senses were starting to go off.

Hope the father in-law is doing better. No reason to apologize for being late.

We had rain clear up until 6:00pm, and then in a matter of 15 minutes, everything glazed over. Made for some iffy driving, let alone salting.

Now waiting for the snow to come in......


----------



## squeaky3

ya i was working on my truck and lightbar and i went to get in it to park it back in the driveway and the rain that was on the window wouldnt come off with the wipers and the roads got really slick really fast

and turns out that the individual strobes that i bought i cant put in my lightbar...the halogen flasher and stuff is all one big piece with the corner strobe and the strobes i bought were smaller individual strobes

but the good thing is now i have some connectors on the wiring to so i can easily remove it next time


----------



## JohnnyU

I went back into town around 6pm and got a partial salt run in. Now we wait to see what happens tonight. From the sounds of it, and since it's Sunday, I'll get a full night's sleep.


----------



## squeaky3

lookin at the radar it looks like the snow wont get here till tomorow unless it develops all in illinois sometime soon


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1149064 said:


> I went back into town around 6pm and got a partial salt run in. Now we wait to see what happens tonight. From the sounds of it, and since it's Sunday, I'll get a full night's sleep.


To heck with you,:crying::laughing: I've been up since 4am and had to do a push and salt on my big account that is open 7 days a week.

The wind picked up right when the sun did and it's nasty out there. Any bit of snow in the air is going to drift up big time.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1149388 said:


> To heck with you,:crying::laughing: I've been up since 4am and had to do a push and salt on my big account that is open 7 days a week.
> 
> The wind picked up right when the sun did and it's nasty out there. Any bit of snow in the air is going to drift up big time.


I slept an extra couple hours for you Nick. 

Most of my stuff is 5 or 6 days a week, only one of them is 7 nights, and I blasted that one real heavily on salt last night in hopes that it would stay clear. I'll run around and tidy up tonight before they come back. I'm hoping the wind dies down by sunset.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1149394 said:


> I slept an extra couple hours for you Nick.


To heck with you too.  :laughing:

Luckily we are in a dry line of the storm, looks like Peoria is going to get hammered soon, if not already, so right back at ya. LOL!

I just want this system to pick up and move out so the snow will stop, then I'd just have to contend with blowing snow.


----------



## snocrete

MAN! For the little amount of snow that has came down at this point, its nasty out!

I also did a partial salt run last night about 8pm....got a full nights sleep....got up about 6am, and threw a little more salt down. Most of my stuff is waiting till its over, which from the looks of the radar will be sometime after dinner 2nite..?..? 

Just checked the radar and it looks like we are getting ready to be hit by a good size strip of a some dark blue on the radar. Good luck gentleman.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1149475 said:


> MAN! For the little amount of snow that has came down at this point, its nasty out!


I think this storm is going down as one of the worst that I've seen in a very long time in terms of the blowing snow.

I left Bloomington to head to Danvers to check an apartment complex, and there might have been one inch of snow there as it was protected from the north winds.

Another lot, I can't hardly keep up with as it is exposed to the open winds.

The drive back out to Danvers was a white knuckled one as visibility literally went to zero in a few spots, and at best it was 50%.


----------



## Fatality

Its pretty nasty out I have to agree


----------



## squeaky3

ya its pretty bad over here to..im looking out my window and at times i cant see the next street over...just barely see the street sign and tree and its only 2 houses down


----------



## White Gardens

Done!

Now going to bed.


----------



## awddsm1

I'm glad this one hit on a Sunday... I can only imagine how much worse it would have been on a weekday. Overall not bad, had a few 3' + drifts to bust up, but most lots were only 1/2 covered. 

Time for some sleep...


----------



## JohnnyU

For the small amount fo snow that we actually got, these are probably the largest drifts I've ever seen. I had one that had to be nearly 4' tall next to a garbage enclosure. 

I couldn't imagine what it would have been like during a weekday either. I do remember one similar a several years ago, it was a losing battle for sure. 

No equipment failures that I can tell, but the trucks sure make funny noises when it gets this cold...


----------



## snocrete

i'm tired.


----------



## snocrete

shortly after I last posted I headed out to do some site checks and snapped some pics of a couple of our drives. Our total on this storm is "suppose" to be about 3.5 inches. (from the pics you would think otherwise) BTW, all the snow from our 1rst storm had pretty much melted/washed away b4 this 1 hit.

still tired.


----------



## Fatality

WOW you weren't lying mike! Thats crazy!!


----------



## tls22

wow crazy pics......i have to say you did very nice work on them


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, it was pretty crazy the size of the drifts. Almost got Heavy D stuck at the farm property I plow.

This cold stinks the worst. I have to agree John, vehicles make too many funny noises when it's this cold.


----------



## JohnnyU

WOW Mike. You're going to have to start hauling it out or to an empty lot here pretty soon. Is that over in Washington?


I'm going to try to swing by Fennell's tomorrow afternoon and pick up some tube to build that headache rack I've been meaning to build since last winter...


----------



## squeaky3

man thats alot of snow there...we didnt get any more snow really here...just blew around..and alot in the country

i hate this cold too...my truck hates it if its below 40*


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1150820 said:


> I couldn't imagine what it would have been like during a weekday either. I do remember one similar a several years ago, it was a losing battle for sure.


I can attest to that..... I was trying to keep drive lanes completely clear and as soon as I would throw salt, the wind would blow in and wipe it out. I ended up focusing on the front of the building where I was winning.

Anyone noticing the shooting stars the last few nights?

Even though I get really burned out in the truck, at least I'm up at the right times of the night to see things like that. I think I've notice at least a good dozen or so in the North-West sky.

Here is a pic I snapped on my way back to Danvers from Bloomington. I turned onto the road and snapped it real quick, so no I wasn't driving 40mph when I took it. 

This was one of the better spots, if you look down the road you can see a section that was a white-out.


----------



## JohnnyU

Time to get the truck reinspected, Nick. 

Sounds like maybe some more snow tomorrow/tomorrow night?!?!


----------



## snocrete

tls22;1151361 said:


> wow crazy pics......i have to say you did very nice work on them


Thank you



JohnnyU;1151646 said:


> WOW Mike. You're going to have to start hauling it out or to an empty lot here pretty soon. Is that over in Washington?
> ...


Yes. Out of 90 there are only 15 - 20 that look like this...the rest arent that bad. Wish I had a blower for the skid steer.



White Gardens;1152067 said:


> I can attest to that..... I was trying to keep drive lanes completely clear and as soon as I would throw salt, the wind would blow in and wipe it out. I ended up focusing on the front of the building where I was winning.
> 
> Anyone noticing the shooting stars the last few nights? *No, but will be looking now......Over the summer, I was down at the Lake of The Ozarks visiting a buddy, and the first night I was there we saw a meteor shower while out on the lake late at night. Lasted for about 2 hrs. It was amazing....I had never seen anything like that before.*
> 
> Even though I get really burned out in the truck, at least I'm up at the right times of the night to see things like that. I think I've notice at least a good dozen or so in the North-West sky.
> 
> Here is a pic I snapped on my way back to Danvers from Bloomington. I turned onto the road and snapped it real quick, so no I wasn't driving 40mph when I took it.
> 
> This was one of the better spots, if you look down the road you can see a section that was a white-out.
> 
> View attachment 86825


btw, good pic Nick.

Anybody think we will get something out of this next one?.......They now have it bumped up to wed & thurs, instead of just wed. I havent seen any accum. predictions though..?..? I also saw 2 or 3 days with snow in the forcast for next weekpayup


----------



## snocrete

johnnyu;1152157 said:


> time to get the truck reinspected, nick.


:d............


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1152158 said:


> Anybody think we will get something out of this next one?.......They now have it bumped up to wed & thurs, instead of just wed. I havent seen any accum. predictions though..?..? I also saw 2 or 3 days with snow in the forcast for next weekpayup


NWS is saying accumulations of an inch or two may be possible by Thursday morning. I'll take that - without the wind this time though, please. payup


----------



## awddsm1

Man, this season is off to a bang already... last year at this time we hadn't even had a push yet... bring it on!!


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1152157 said:


> Time to get the truck reinspected, Nick.
> 
> Sounds like maybe some more snow tomorrow/tomorrow night?!?!


Crap, how could you tell? Thanks for reminding me, I need to do that this week.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1152364 said:


> Crap, how could you tell? Thanks for reminding me, I need to do that this week.


I can see the date in the picture you posted. It looks like 11/10. Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1152377 said:


> I can see the date in the picture you posted. It looks like 11/10. Thumbs Up


Ha!, I can't make it out in my monitor, I must need to adjust the colors. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

Accuweather is calling for 2.7 inches. Starting 2moro night (.5 in), and the rest coming Thurs a.m. 

This could turn out to be a damn good winter.


----------



## The Lone Plower

White Gardens;1152067 said:


> Anyone noticing the shooting stars the last few nights?
> 
> Even though I get really burned out in the truck, at least I'm up at the right times of the night to see things like that. I think I've notice at least a good dozen or so in the North-West sky.


Yep, the Geminids are in town- real pretty to see when the sky is clear. The Leonids where last month, and the Quadrantids are in January.

http://www.suite101.com/content/the-geminid-meteor-shower-a320326



JohnnyU;1152157 said:


> Time to get the truck reinspected, Nick.


Or, he could ignore that- like most all the 3/4 ton and above pickup truck owners do in my area. I told one guy last week he was required to have his F350 inspected. He said "No I don't, I have B plates on it." Ummmm, yeah. I didn't want to go in to it, and try and explain the vehicle code to him. Ignorance is bliss I guess. 

Hope he gets nailed and fined.

Looks like only a 30-50% chance of snow by me Wed/Thur, and less than an inch. Still enough to go salt and help pay for that spreader I had to buy since John wouldn't buy one and trade me for my winch. Thanks John! 

.


----------



## Fatality

They are calling for 2.7 as well for bloomington/normal!!


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1152516 said:


> This could turn out to be a damn good winter.


I just hope it doesn't drop off after December.



The Lone Plower;1152525 said:


> Still enough to go salt and help pay for that spreader I had to buy since John wouldn't buy one and trade me for my winch. Thanks John!


Wanna buy my wheeling truck? lol


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1152852 said:


> They are calling for 2.7 as well for bloomington/normal!!


Doh!

Would like a little break. This long duration stuff is getting to me. I like a good storm that's done in 4 hours and is right at or above freezing afterward.

Don't worry guys. Truck is getting inspected tomorrow morning. I need to get that done.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1153164 said:


> Would like a little break. This long duration stuff is getting to me. I like a good storm that's done in 4 hours and is right at or above freezing afterward.


I was on the phone with my uncle a little while ago, and said the same thing. I don't mind it being in the 20's, but these 2" snows that last 12+ hours are starting to get old... I'm not complaining though!

A week after I buy brand new, and it's bigger too... Oh well, looks like it kissed a pole on the left side there. 
http://peoria.craigslist.org/grd/2109864362.html


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1153223 said:


> A week after I buy brand new, and it's bigger too... Oh well, looks like it kissed a pole on the left side there.
> http://peoria.craigslist.org/grd/2109864362.html


Ha!, that's the way the the snow drift crumbles. Seriously going to have to call you Captain Hindsight.

Think of it this way though, you bought new and you didn't have to worry about trying to repair it at any point this winter. Even if you do, it's probably got a warranty.


----------



## The Lone Plower

JohnnyU;1153021 said:


> Wanna buy my wheeling truck? lol


Gee, would love too... but I sold the 3 others I had, and the stock cars too so I could clear the driveway and garage to have room for a plow. 

You should buy that 1075, and put it on the backup truck you're going to buy, right? lol

.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1153246 said:


> Ha!, that's the way the the snow drift crumbles. Seriously going to have to call you Captain Hindsight.
> 
> Think of it this way though, you bought new and you didn't have to worry about trying to repair it at any point this winter. Even if you do, it's probably got a warranty.


Hindsight, boo! I've almost paid for that spreader already. payup

Plus like you said, it's new with a warranty. That one looks like it's been rode hard and put up wet. It'd make a nice backup unit for someone though...


----------



## JohnnyU

The Lone Plower;1153286 said:


> You should buy that 1075, and put it on the backup truck you're going to buy, right? lol


I would consider it, but I like the smaller unit for the rear-ward visibility. That big Dodge has enough blind spots! If I could find a spare wiring harness, I would like to install it on my uncle's truck as a backup though.


----------



## awddsm1

I saw that 1075 also. As tempting as it is, I think I'm going to hold off and see if I can justify a small v-box next year... I'm getting sick of loading the bags in 10 deg temps and 40 mph winds.

Had a call from a guy that's been out of town for a few days this morning... I guess I can understand why he was a little frantic sounding on the phone. this is the aftermath, started with a 4' drift across the drive... haha!


----------



## JohnnyU

You would never know that we only got 3" of snow. 

I really like the SaltDogg's, and debated long and hard about buying the SHPE1500. I've heard nothing but good about them, and the price is not too bad either.


----------



## squeaky3

man i figured since i wanted to get a plow this year that we would have no snow like the past few years...and now we are getting at least one storm a week it seems like

and yet again no plow for this storm...but hopefully i can at least get out and drive the truck in this one

every other time my friends all bailed out...and im not gonna go out alone


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm hearing anything from 1-2" to 2-4" depending on the area and source, with most of the snowfall happening tonight. I'll take it. I'm still loaded and ready to roll.


----------



## awddsm1

NWS is saying 2-3 north of 74 with "locally higher amounts possible". Sounds like another long night ahead of us fellas...


----------



## White Gardens

Yep, long night indeed.

FYI - Truck is inspected and legal, repeat, Truck is inspected and legal.Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1154183 said:


> FYI - Truck is inspected and legal, repeat, Truck is inspected and legal.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1153493 said:


> man i figured since i wanted to get a plow this year that we would have no snow like the past few years...and now we are getting at least one storm a week it seems like


What you be talkin about Willis?:laughing:

Last couple of years have been pretty good on the snowfall totals. You should have been ready to rock and roll.

Could be a good thing you don't have a plow. Then you will never know the pain and suffering of offering emergency services......................


----------



## White Gardens

This storm might just turn into a big ball of nothing.

Where's the snow?


----------



## JohnnyU

We were heading into Peoria for dinner tonight around 5p, it was just starting to snow. It had quit by the time we got to the restaurant, but when we got back into Chilli, there was a light dusting of snow. Hopefully we get more than this....


----------



## awddsm1

Started hear about a half hour ago pretty steady... looks like its approaching a half inch.


----------



## squeaky3

right now looks to be over an inch out there now...probably have double that by morning if it keeps up like it is

and i wasnt ready for this year because i didnt decide i wanted to put a plow on really until like the middle of fall and just havent found one yet


----------



## The Lone Plower

White Gardens;1154573 said:


> This storm might just turn into a big ball of nothing.
> 
> Where's the snow?


That's what I'm asking too, it sure seems to have fizzled in to nothing... at least here by me. Looks like the system slid South, hope you guys got some to play in.

Forecast right before 10pm last night called for 3-5" in my area, at 4am... I still see bare pavement. 

.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm hitting the road now...payup


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1155133 said:


> I'm hitting the road now...payup


4:4 am? heck, I was out at 2:45 and finished up around 3 this afternoon.... slacker! 

Looks like most of the area ended up with around 3"... actually a pretty nice storm. Few flurries into the afternoon, but that just meant another shot of salt... payup

Looks like we've got another shot Monday already again... time to rest up while I can.

oh, btw - snocrete I'm down to 7 bags of salt already... :laughing: I'll have to give you a call when I'm a little more awake.


----------



## JohnnyU

awddsm1;1155860 said:


> 4:4 am? heck, I was out at 2:45 and finished up around 3 this afternoon.... slacker!


Yep, and done by 9. I told you, we keep short, tight routes on these little snows. Obviously they get stretched out when there's significant accumulation. I shaved about an hour of my route time since last year though. I didn't want to pick up too much more work because I wasn't sure how things would play out. We'll see how things go this year. Right now I'm thinking about trying to stay just in the Chillicothe Area next year.

It wasn't even half-done snowing at 2:30!


----------



## Fatality

That was a loooooong day! Started at 2:45 ended at 2pm. I'm beat


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1155990 said:


> That was a loooooong day! Started at 2:45 ended at 2pm. I'm beat


Same here, and I still need to go back out tonight to do some minor cleanups. I'd just go to bed and forget about it, but it looks like the temps are going to bottom out again.

What do you think Brandt, 3 inches I heard was the official total, but I'd say there was at least 4".


----------



## White Gardens

Just an FYI for anyone who cares.....

An 18" Toro power clear has the potential to shoot rocks through car windows. I haven't had it happen yet, but there has been a couple of close calls. I know today it grabbed a chunk of ice and through it about 30 yards, and that ain't no joke.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1156079 said:


> Just an FYI for anyone who cares.....
> 
> An 18" Toro power clear has the potential to shoot rocks through car windows. I haven't had it happen yet, but there has been a couple of close calls. I know today it grabbed a chunk of ice and through it about 30 yards, and that ain't no joke.


Woah.  Good info Nick.

In other news, I stopped in to a body shop this morning, they didn't seem to think un-twisting the A-Frame would be too hard. I just need to figure out a time and set up an appointment.


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1155937 said:


> Yep, and done by 9. I told you, we keep short, tight routes on these little snows. Obviously they get stretched out when there's significant accumulation. I shaved about an hour of my route time since last year though. I didn't want to pick up too much more work because I wasn't sure how things would play out. We'll see how things go this year. Right now I'm thinking about trying to stay just in the Chillicothe Area next year.
> 
> It wasn't even half-done snowing at 2:30!


I lied... I got called back to one of the schools because they had a program that no one told me about and they needed the playground for parking... plus another call for a drive. I was just about ready to crawl in bed too... figures.

My route isn't too bad, it's just that I'm lacking help to get it done. So far it's all worked out ok, but I definitely need to get some help lined up.


----------



## snocrete

I got to mix it up a little bit on this one....got to do a few of my accounts I dont usually get to go to, ran the SS a little, and played with the Daniels 2nite on a little cleanup run.....I would love to try an Ebling out some day.....pull plows are so productive in the right applications.

Rob, just give me a call sometime.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1156283 said:


> I would love to try an Ebling out some day.....pull plows are so productive in the right applications.


You and me both. I'd probably try to take on some larger stuff if I had one of those in my arsenal...

I just came home from another round of cleanup & salting. Good storm, I'll take another one on Monday please.


----------



## squeaky3

well i didnt do any plowing...since i dont have a plow

but i did have to pull out my sisters friend out of the ditch....they thought i couldnt do it, but 4-low and a lil tug got it right out

but on the down side my strap got stuck...took an hr to get it out, my hazards are stuck on(had to pull the relay) and my strap got frayed some on the loop end from where ti got stuck

does anyone know how ot get the hazards to stop flashing in an 97 chevy, my button has been broke off for a long time and i never had a probelm just pushing it like normal and working except tonite


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1156478 said:


> does anyone know how ot get the hazards to stop flashing in an 97 chevy, my button has been broke off for a long time and i never had a probelm just pushing it like normal and working except tonite


If I'm not mistaken on the year, I do believe that is all part of the multi-function switch that is in your steering column.

It's the Brights, Hazard, Turn signal etc.

Pricey sucker too. I priced them out for my truck and they are 100+ new. Junkyard had one for half the price.

Like I said though, I'm not sure what they used on a 97.


----------



## JohnnyU

Rob, shoot me a on if you'd like. I'd be happy to help ya out if you get in a bind.


----------



## White Gardens

*Ooops, But Thank God For Duals*

.

" Well, here's your problem."









Ran over something yesterday afternoon. I remember it happening and thinking, " God I hope I didn't ruin a tire." I saw it too, looked like a nasty little chunk of metal that came off a vehicle during a fender bender.

At least it was one of the outside dual tires, and not one of my steer tires. I was able to limp the truck to the tire shop by 4:45 and get it fixed. Unfortunately there was no fixing this one. Had to drop the money on a new tire, but at least it was a cheap re-tread that was the exact match to my other tires. I'm also thankful it didn't happen after-hours and I would have had to call an emergency service to fix it.

It was the same shop where I got the tires late this last summer, and the guy even mentioned " You haven't had these on very long have you."


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1157237 said:


> It was the same shop where I got the tires late this last summer, and the guy even mentioned " You haven't had these on very long have you."


You didn't buy Road Hazard on them, did you Captain Hindsight?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1157273 said:


> You didn't buy Road Hazard on them, did you Captain Hindsight?


Crap, got me there. :crying:LOL. I need to check my insurance too, I might be able to re-coupe the cost.

Not sure, but I don't think they offered road hazard on re-treads. I did get a two year warranty against de-lamination though.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1157308 said:


> Crap, got me there. :crying:LOL. I need to check my insurance too, I might be able to re-coupe the cost.
> 
> Not sure, but I don't think they offered road hazard on re-treads. I did get a two year warranty against de-lamination though.


What brand of re-tread? I've been looking at them for trailer tires. The treadwrights seem to be getting GREAT reviews. Heck, even a set of winter tires around $100 each is a steal.

http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/51/sename/28570r17-warden-at-d.aspx


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1157460 said:


> What brand of re-tread? I've been looking at them for trailer tires. The treadwrights seem to be getting GREAT reviews. Heck, even a set of winter tires around $100 each is a steal.
> 
> http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/51/sename/28570r17-warden-at-d.aspx


Not exactly sure what brand of re-tread it is honestly. I don't think I really cared after hearing how much money I was going to save.payup

Ya, I saw the thread on truck tires and the reviews on the treadwright tires. They don't look too bad. They've got to be good if they can do re-treads on rims under 19.5". My shop was telling me that you can't put re-treads on anything lower than a 19.5 rim.


----------



## White Gardens

OK, storm coming in tomorrow. Looks like another 1-3 similar to the last storm.

So what's this nasty rumor about another snow storm on x-mas eve and day? Chuck Collins was saying that it's going to be a heavy "Heart Attack" type of snow.


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1159400 said:


> So what's this nasty rumor about another snow storm on x-mas eve and day? Chuck Collins was saying that it's going to be a heavy "Heart Attack" type of snow.


That doesn't sound like fun... With all this snow I'm going to have to start re-locating piles soon. I'm actually ready for a nice thaw... oh well, guess I'll just have to deal with the fat wallet instead... payup:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1159519 said:


> That doesn't sound like fun... With all this snow I'm going to have to start re-locating piles soon. I'm actually ready for a nice thaw... oh well, guess I'll just have to deal with the fat wallet instead... payup:laughing:


Fingers in ears and not hearing you, Bla, Bla, Bla, at least on the snow re-locating part. I'm with you, I could use a good January thaw right now.


----------



## JohnnyU

I always try to push the December snow back as far as possible to make room for the rest of the season just in case we don't get a melt-off in January. I've got plenty of room unless we really get dumped on. I'd be alright with one big storm this year, it really helps separate the men from the boys, so to speak. And it brings some of those really big outfits back down to earth, just like in '06, remember that one Mike? LOL


----------



## JohnnyU

> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF CENTRAL
> ILLINOIS AND EAST CENTRAL ILLINOIS.
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> THERE IS A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES LATER TODAY INTO
> TONIGHT. LITTLE OR NO SNOW ACCUMULATION IS ANTICIPATED.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY
> 
> AN UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE WILL BRING A ROUND OF WINTRY PRECIPITATION
> TO THE AREA LATE MONDAY INTO TUESDAY. IT APPEARS MAINLY SNOW WILL
> OCCUR...HOWEVER A MIX WITH FREEZING RAIN OR SLEET IS POSSIBLE
> OVERNIGHT MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY. A LIGHT ACCUMULATION OF SNOW
> AND ICE IS LIKELY.
> 
> ANOTHER SYSTEM WILL ARRIVE TOWARD THE END OF THE WEEK...BRINGING A
> CHANCE FOR SNOW INTO THE AREA THURSDAY AND FRIDAY.


This could get interesting...


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1159761 said:


> I always try to push the December snow back as far as possible to make room for the rest of the season just in case we don't get a melt-off in January. I've got plenty of room unless we really get dumped on. I'd be alright with one big storm this year, it really helps separate the men from the boys, so to speak. And it brings some of those really big outfits back down to earth, just like in '06, remember that one Mike? LOL


I'm with you John, but I've got a couple really tight sites that are filling up fast with these 3" storms. One has curb all the way around, such a PITA to try to push it up and over without bending things up. Makes me wish I had a skid loader...


----------



## JohnnyU

I have one sort of like that. It is a PITA, and they always end up losing a couple or parking places in the winter because they don't want me to bring in equipment. It's just a poorly-laid out parking lot with no where to put the snow once it really starts piling up. I've discussed this with the customer at length every year, and they've said they'd rather have a couple less spaces than pay for a skid steer to come in for a couple hours every so often. Either way, I don't mind...


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1159905 said:


> This could get interesting...


Ya, looking at the forecast and it's going to probably get gnarly. Temps look like they are going to moderate around the freezing mark, so it's going to be interesting at best.


----------



## Fatality

Yup looks like a nasty week ahead. Time to sleep while we can!


----------



## squeaky3

mmm...snow..cant wait even though my street still has snow on it from the last snow fall


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1159761 said:


> I always try to push the December snow back as far as possible to make room for the rest of the season just in case we don't get a melt-off in January. I've got plenty of room unless we really get dumped on. I'd be alright with one big storm this year, it really helps separate the men from the boys, so to speak. And it brings some of those really big outfits back down to earth, just like in '06, remember that one Mike? LOL


I agree.....and yes I do



JohnnyU;1159905 said:


> This could get interesting...


I know this might sound crazy.....but I love this stuff:laughing: bring it! Its the exact opposite for me the rest of the year!


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1160247 said:


> I agree.....and yes I do


I'm not sure he's back up to the same size he was before, is he? I know he's got a few more loaders of his own running around now too. Oh well.



snocrete;1160247 said:


> I know this might sound crazy.....but I love this stuff:laughing: bring it! Its the exact opposite for me the rest of the year!


I enjoy most types of winter weather, just not a big fan of ice. I've said that before...

I am looking forward to more details about this:


> A STRONGER WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO IMPACT THE AREA TOWARD THE
> END OF THE WEEK. IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO PINPOINT EXACT
> DETAILS...BUT THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL
> ACROSS PARTS OF CENTRAL ILLINOIS LATE THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY. STAY
> TUNED TO LATER FORECASTS FOR UPDATES ON THIS DEVELOPING WINTER STORM.


----------



## Fatality

Yall see they are now calling for 12inch of snow thursday night into friday?!!


----------



## JohnnyU

Fatality;1161446 said:


> Yall see they are now calling for 12inch of snow thursday night into friday?!!


Accuweather? No one else seems to be giving any accumulation totals yet...


----------



## Fatality

Ya from in-accuweather


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1161493 said:


> Ya from in-accuweather


Ha! my thoughts exactly. Still too soon to tell what is going to happen. Only thing I've heard is 4-6 inches.


----------



## White Gardens

Well, that was fun, just had to throw a load of salt and I'm calling it good until the backside of the storm comes in tonight.

This is the type of snow I like, close to freezing so a bit of sun through the clouds helps a ton, and the salt has no problems burning off the snow.


----------



## squeaky3

well i might have a lead on a meyers plow in bloomington for cheap...if it fits my truck im gonna pick it up..and hopefully before the 14" of snow they are calling for on thursday


----------



## awddsm1

Last I saw on accuweather was 17.1"  

Looks like you should be careful what you wish for JohnnyU.


----------



## JohnnyU

awddsm1;1162168 said:


> Looks like you should be careful what you wish for JohnnyU.


Bring it! Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1162079 said:


> well i might have a lead on a meyers plow in bloomington for cheap...if it fits my truck im gonna pick it up..and hopefully before the 14" of snow they are calling for on thursday


wesportpayupThumbs Up:salute:


----------



## JohnnyU

Get it Adam! Even if it doesn't fit, I'm sure we can make it fit...just not before Thursday though...

Ok, I think Accuweather is officially off their rocker...









Got my HID's installed tonight too, I like them.


----------



## squeaky3

ya thanks guys

im hoping he gets back to me..i know it wont be on by this week but hopefully if i do get it and get it on then i can make some money after that

i know i wont make much since i will just be doing a few driveways but with the price of the plow it wont take long to recoup that and then make a few bucks


----------



## squeaky3

hey john do you think this would be possible instead of those strobes i bought to put in my lightbar

this guy in this vid took some 1157 led bulbs and put them on like a sho-me led flasher and siliconed them into the lightbar

i figured i might be able to resell those strobes and pick up some leds and a flasher....and i might get a few more leds and connectors and put them in the alley and work lights too


----------



## JohnnyU

I don't see why not Adam. I'd probably get a pair of the Whelen Vertex though.
http://www.awdirect.com/vertextrade-super-ledreg-light-wb609a/led-systems/


----------



## squeaky3

hmm i didnt know those were that cheap

so how do those work, are they just a regular 4 wire hookup like most other led lights, power, ground, sync, pattern??


----------



## JohnnyU

squeaky3;1162744 said:


> so how do those work, are they just a regular 4 wire hookup like most other led lights, power, ground, sync, pattern??


Looks like it.
http://www.whelen.com/install/142/14251.pdf

I've been kind of wanting to try them...


----------



## White Gardens

Now the forecast is coming back down to earth.

We need to get some bets going. I've got a 20 spot that says we get 7 inches of snow. Any takers?


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1160606 said:


> I'm not sure he's back up to the same size he was before, is he? I know he's got a few more loaders of his own running around now too. Oh well.


No...I dont think things have ever been the same for him since that big one we had a few years back.

Who's doing the Walmarts this year? I havent really been paying attention. What about Menards off Allen Rd.?



White Gardens;1162796 said:


> Now the forecast is coming back down to earth.
> 
> We need to get some bets going. I've got a 20 spot that says we get 7 inches of snow. Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 87616


I'm gonna say 6 Nick.

Well yesterday was interesting.....worked all day sawing and jackhammering inside a building...started snowing...called one of my guys to go salt most of my stuff....went and salted another account later last night myself.....also 1 of my accounts in washington called and said they had 1.5 inches, and wanted it pushed off. I feel like I've had my a$$ kicked 2day, but payup.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1162914 said:


> No...I dont think things have ever been the same for him since that big one we had a few years back.
> 
> Who's doing the Walmarts this year? I havent really been paying attention. What about Menards off Allen Rd.?


I didn't recognize the guys doing Walmart, but I saw one of Todd Koller's (CGM) trucks salting in there the other day. Blunier's are doing the Menards as well as the old K's Merchandise, and a a few others around town.

I got your message about the salt. I'm ok for now, but we'll see after this weekend.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1162950 said:


> Blunier's are doing the Menards as well as the old K's Merchandise, and a a few others around town.


I did an estimate for Menards this year. What a crock. They pay out per hour and that's it. You just have to give them a per-hour price on all your equipment. Then if they want salt, they provide it for you and it's a pallet of bagged salt.

I'm glad they didn't call me back.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1162997 said:


> I did an estimate for Menards this year. What a crock. They pay out per hour and that's it. You just have to give them a per-hour price on all your equipment. Then if they want salt, they provide it for you and it's a pallet of bagged salt.
> 
> I'm glad they didn't call me back.


Good information to note. I hate when a "customer" sets limits such as that, or requests outside contractors to use their own contracts. I don't like doing business that way.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1162997 said:


> I did an estimate for Menards this year. What a crock. They pay out per hour and that's it. You just have to give them a per-hour price on all your equipment. Then if they want salt, they provide it for you and it's a pallet of bagged salt.
> 
> I'm glad they didn't call me back.


You would be surprised how many large snow contracts in our area are done on hourly rates per truck, ss, loader, etc.......Normally I dont like pricing jobs by the hour, but there is a time and place for it. I have thought that I wanted to do away with any hourly snow work I do, but I like being diverse in every way I can. And the few things I do by the hour are very low stress. Its not as "potentially" profitable as other pricing structures..but its consistent.

I'm sure the contract they presented you with Nick was a joke though! I have sat down and read through some USM contracts and boy are those insane!


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm not a big fan of hourly pay simply because I feel that it penalizes a contractor for being efficient, productive and really stifles innovation and advancements in technology. Then again, you'd be surprised by how many of those "big outfits" bill the customer for a completely different number of hours than they actually work...

I'm seeing forecasts back down around 4-6" for our area Mike. It may not be a big one like we were hoping for, but at least its snow.


----------



## The Lone Plower

JohnnyU;1162722 said:


> I don't see why not Adam. I'd probably get a pair of the Whelen Vertex though.


What Unes said!



squeaky3;1162744 said:


> hmm i didnt know those were that cheap
> 
> so how do those work, are they just a regular 4 wire hookup like most other led lights, power, ground, sync, pattern??


Check e-bay, I got mine for like $65 each. I think there's a seller or two that has pairs for $110.00 or so for the clears.

Wiring is Power, Ground, Sync, and Scan lock.

.


----------



## JohnnyU

The Lone Plower;1163138 said:


> Check e-bay, I got mine for like $65 each. I think there's a seller or two that has pairs for $110.00 or so for the clears.
> 
> Wiring is Power, Ground, Sync, and Scan lock.


I'll have to check eBay. I'd like to find a pair for my backup lights, and/or to mount on the spreader and headgear just for additional warning.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1163119 said:


> I'm sure the contract they presented you with Nick was a joke though! I have sat down and read through some USM contracts and boy are those insane!


Menards actually does it in-house and from what I was told that is the way they've always done it. Each store manager takes care of it.

But to get the contract you have to low-ball the heck out of it to get it. Even I went with general, local, equipment rates and I don't think they even considered my bid.

Salt was the biggest thing too. Having to get pallets directly through them, and then throw them completely on-site wasn't going to work for me. You couldn't even buy it and charge them for it, and they wouldn't consider bringing in outside salt. I also like to have ballast in my truck when I need it.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1163313 said:


> But to get the contract you have to low-ball the heck out of it to get it. Even I went with general, local, equipment rates and I don't think they even considered my bid.


Nick, I saw something sort of like that a few years back. One local contractor was charging $55/hr or something WAY below or just BARELY at cost. He was still making money (and more than a fair amount) on this property. Want to guess how?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Apparently there were far less than 60 minutes in "his" hour. The property manager watched them work one night and compared the time that was billed to that of what it actually took to complete the work....

That might be how they won the bid on something like that. Not saying they're all like that, but I know for a fact that some of them out there are...


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1163747 said:


> Apparently there were far less than 60 minutes in "his" hour.


You make em sound so innocent.

:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1163775 said:


> You make em sound so innocent.


Yea, I'm sure it was just a mistake.....
:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, I can't be dishonest that way.

So what happen to the " Big " storm that we were supposed to get. It fizzled out pretty nicely.


----------



## Fatality

I know now they are only calling for less than 1''


----------



## White Gardens

Dang, I didn't realize they downgraded it that much. I still though we were looking at 2-4. Looks like I'll need to watch the weather later.

I was looking forward to a reason to bust out the Wheel Loader to move some snow.


----------



## Fatality

Some places are still saying 2-4, accuweather is saying less than 1 inch on their extended forcast. Who knows.......


----------



## JohnnyU

Lee Ranson is still saying 2-4", with heavier amount around the Illinois River. He also says that it will be a "good snowball snow), so it's probably going to be a heavy 2-4". 

Doesn't sound like it is going to be our "BIG" one, Mike, but we still have all season. After all, winter didn't officially start until yesterday.


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1164949 said:


> Lee Ranson is still saying 2-4", with heavier amount around the Illinois River. He also says that it will be a "good snowball snow), so it's probably going to be a heavy 2-4".
> 
> Doesn't sound like it is going to be our "BIG" one, Mike, but we still have all season. After all, winter didn't officially start until yesterday.


I'm kind glad it's not going to be a foot of snow... 2-4" sounds like a good storm.

Funny to think that last year we were just getting ready for our first push... hopefully it keeps up and we don't hit a dry spell for a month here...


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm itching for a big one.... It's been a couple years since we've really been blasted. 

Then again, these light snows are much easier on the equipment.


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1165211 said:


> I'm itching for a big one.... It's been a couple years since we've really been blasted.


I know what you mean, but Christmas eve is not the greatest of timing...


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1165245 said:


> I know what you mean, but Christmas eve is not the greatest of timing...


Oh man, it was going to be perfect timing for a big snow. Just enough to do a few residentials in the morning so those people can get where they wanted to be and the commercial lots would have more than likely been shut down, some for an extended period so you had ample time to get lots of snow moved with minimal complaints.


----------



## Fatality

White Gardens;1165296 said:


> Oh man, it was going to be perfect timing for a big snow. Just enough to do a few residentials in the morning so those people can get where they wanted to be and the commercial lots would have more than likely been shut down, some for an extended period so you had ample time to get lots of snow moved with minimal complaints.


Im right with you!


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1165296 said:


> Oh man, it was going to be perfect timing for a big snow. Just enough to do a few residentials in the morning so those people can get where they wanted to be and the commercial lots would have more than likely been shut down, some for an extended period so you had ample time to get lots of snow moved with minimal complaints.


Oh, it would have been great for the lots... but my wife would be giving me heck for the next year if I was out plowing on Christmas...


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1165211 said:


> I'm itching for a big one.... It's been a couple years since we've really been blasted.


X's 2 John....I am really hoping we get at least a 8 inch snow this season....things change at that amount around here. Its good to be tested.....3 - 4 inch storms are almost becoming boring at this point j/k Seriously though, this has been a great season so far! If we get another plowable 2moro, I may be setting some personal records.



awddsm1;1165245 said:


> I know what you mean, but Christmas eve is not the greatest of timing...


 Yes & No



White Gardens;1165296 said:


> Oh man, it was going to be perfect timing for a big snow. Just enough to do a few residentials in the morning so those people can get where they wanted to be and the commercial lots would have more than likely been shut down, some for an extended period so you had ample time to get lots of snow moved with minimal complaints.


In some ways I agree.....but when it happens during normal times, it puts the pressure on.....and peoples systems/equipment/staff are TRULY tested. This can also be a good thing IMO.


----------



## JohnnyU

awddsm1;1165414 said:


> Oh, it would have been great for the lots... but my wife would be giving me heck for the next year if I was out plowing on Christmas...


My family is pretty understanding since I've grown up doing this, as did my Father and Uncle. It's nothing new. My wife and one of my sisters are both Nurses, and my aunt is a Dr, so our holidays are always a bit messed up with everyone's' complicated work schedules.



snocrete;1165432 said:


> X's 2 John....I am really hoping we get at least a 8 inch snow this season....things change at that amount around here. Its good to be tested.....3 - 4 inch storms are almost becoming boring at this point j/k Seriously though, this has been a great season so far! If we get another plowable 2moro, I may be setting some personal records.
> 
> In some ways I agree.....but when it happens during normal times, it puts the pressure on.....and peoples systems/equipment/staff are TRULY tested. This can also be a good thing IMO.


I agree, people forget what it's like to get REAL snow, and many guys haven't even been plowing long enough to have plowed through one of those storms and don't know what to do. I always say that "it separates the men from the boys", but it really does put all of your business planning, strategizing, equipment, and most importantly your psyche to the test. It's what we always plan for in every event, just in case. Plus, I have a pretty good list of "will calls" that usually tackle things on their own or with garden tractors that call for help in these big snows. Even other contractors (the good ones anyway) really band together to help each other out.

I've been doing this in our area long enough that I've seen a lot of snow, and guys claim to push it. But without a plan, they flop around like fish out of water when we get these big snows. Generates more business for some of us too. payup


----------



## White Gardens

You know what,

To get into the holiday spirit and enjoy working X-mas eve, I think I'm going to borrow a power inverter and slap a string of X-mas lights on the headgear of the plow.

It would be my very own Christmas tree.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1166291 said:


> You know what,
> 
> To get into the holiday spirit and enjoy working X-mas eve, I think I'm going to borrow a power inverter and slap a string of X-mas lights on the headgear of the plow.
> 
> It would be my very own Christmas tree.


Sounds great Chuck!








:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I was thinking about wearing a Santa Hat tomorrow...


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1166597 said:


> I was thinking about wearing a Santa Hat tomorrow...


Ha, I was thinking about wearing the whole get-up. Santa Plowing Snow.

Oh well, I think the lights will do. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fatality

hahaha that is awesome!!!!


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1166643 said:


> hahaha that is awesome!!!!


X's 2.....Nick needs to get the whole getup on, and post up a vid of him plowing his lots all decorated up for the holidays

Good luck 2moro guys!! And if things get crazy, and I dont get back on PS before the holiday starts I hope you all have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## squeaky3

well since im assuming most of you probably wont be on tomorrow because of the snow....MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

but anyways, those lights on the plow are awesome...should put some more on it

the meyers plow i was gonna get is sold but i found an 8ft western, put its only teh plow so i would need all the truck side stuff

and im not sure if the 8ft would be to much weight for my truck to handle


----------



## JohnnyU

I told you to call the guy instead of email him! Did that guy in VA ever respond about the western mount?


----------



## White Gardens

*Where's The Snow !*

Radar has been showing crap since last night and nothing has been hitting the ground here. I've been up 3 different times in the night checking out the window. At least I was able to get some sleep, but would have been nice if I could of gotten a full nights sleep.

This storm is turning into another over-hyped event.


----------



## snocrete

Peoria/E. Peoria got about 3/4 inch...salted all the properties this a.m. that are open 2day.

I was told by one of the guys that Pekin got 1.5 - 2......plowed a couple resi's and 1 com. there this a.m.


Forcast is still calling for a couple more later 2day..?..?..? 

Unfortunately Nick, it seems like you guys are gonna miss most of it from the way they claim its tracking. Its hard to tell from the doplar, because by looking at it, we have been in the "blue" since yesterday about 5pm....we are in it right now but its not snowing..........the temps are just hovering around 30 - 32 though, and if we do get more I'm sure it will be nice and sloppy....at least the salt is working good


----------



## Fatality

Atleast I get to do some last minute shopping this morning!!


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1167227 said:


> Forcast is still calling for a couple more later 2day..?..?..?
> Its hard to tell from the doplar, because by looking at it, we have been in the "blue" since yesterday about 5pm....we are in it right now but its not snowing..........the temps are just hovering around 30 - 32 though, and if we do get more I'm sure it will be nice and sloppy....at least the salt is working good


Ya, even if I have to go out this afternoon, the salt should work pretty nicely and I'll be able to get away with doing one app. We'll see though, they are still calling for snow this afternoon.



Fatality;1167237 said:


> Atleast I get to do some last minute shopping this morning!!


Come on now, you should have been done.  No biggie though, I got my shopping done last night.Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

Merry Christmas guys! Make sure you spend some quality time with your loved ones this weekend; after all, they are the real reason that we do what we do, and work as hard as we do.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1167358 said:


> Merry Christmas guys! Make sure you spend some quality time with your loved ones this weekend; after all, they are the real reason that we do what we do, and work as hard as we do.


Good thought John, Good thought. Thumbs Up


----------



## squeaky3

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS

we have been getting snow since about 8 this morning and it hasnt let up since and i dont think it is supposed to

me and a buddy went in played in the snow..i can post pics if you want

and john i know i should have called but i forgot right when i got home the other day then later that nite i got an email from the guy saying it was sold

but i do kinda want that 8ft one in northern il but i still need a mount and wiring and i havent heard back from that guy on here from the mount and i sent a pm and posted in the thread


----------



## Fatality

JohnnyU;1167358 said:


> Merry Christmas guys! Make sure you spend some quality time with your loved ones this weekend; after all, they are the real reason that we do what we do, and work as hard as we do.


Very well put! Hope everyone enjoys their holiday and has a great Christmas!!!

On anther positive note they are still calling for 4'' here in bloomington/normal! Has been snowing since about 10am! xysportpayup


----------



## squeaky3

well its been snowing here up here in pontiac all day since about 9am or so

im not sure on exactly how much is out there but its a good amount

but on the other hand it has been fun pulling people out

Squeaky's Recovery Service had 3 more pulls tonite

im about to invest in a winch though


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1167358 said:


> Merry Christmas guys! Make sure you spend some quality time with your loved ones this weekend; after all, they are the real reason that we do what we do, and work as hard as we do.


Thumbs Up

Well, we salted and plowed a few things 2day just to keep it knocked down.....going to kick it at the house till later, then go and get everything done 2nite. Looks like it will be over by 8 or 9?..?.?....Got about +/- 4inches so far, and looks like we might get 1 or 2 more possibly. This is some wet heavy stuff! Extremely slick also!! Be carefull out there guys!!


----------



## squeaky3

yes its pretty slick out..esp under that snow that is on the ground

anyone know anything about this winch

http://www.4wheelparts.com/Winches-a...n=s/b99210-1

i like it because it is a 10k winch and air compressor all in one for like 700

if not any others i should look at


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1167738 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> Well, we salted and plowed a few things 2day just to keep it knocked down.....going to kick it at the house till later, then go and get everything done 2nite. Looks like it will be over by 8 or 9?..?.?....Got about +/- 4inches so far, and looks like we might get 1 or 2 more possibly. This is some wet heavy stuff! Extremely slick also!! Be carefull out there guys!!


Ya, hangin at the in-laws right now doing x-mas stuff.

Ya right, they're talking snow showers here all day tomorrow. I'm not sure when it's going to quit.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1167738 said:


> This is some wet heavy stuff! Extremely slick also!! Be carefull out there guys!!


You can say that again!


----------



## tls22

Merry xmass guys....


----------



## White Gardens

Johny, after this slick snow storm we've had, you've got me highly thinking a 4wd conversion for my truck........................ you made that statement at the GTG and it's stuck in my head ever since.

Last night made me realize that it would be nice to have. Got stuck plowing a resi driveway. It was on an incline, and I barely got hung up on some snow and with it being slick, and no ballast, I had to do some 5 minute shoveling and threw a couple of shovels fulls of salt to get some traction on the pavement and got right out.


----------



## snocrete

Well we ended up with about 5-6 from my measurements. Flurries had lingered on til midnight last night....got home this am about 530, went to sleep, got up bout 9 and actually dont feel 2 bad.

I always say I'm gonna get vids and/or pics, but honestly its alot easier said than done. I have considered paying my cousin (studying journalism & photography) to come out on a few storms throughout the winter and do some documenting, and getting footage on all areas of our little operation. Will be seeing her in a little bit at my grandparents house, maybe I will bring it up?...?...

Anyway I did get a couple pics. (BTW, hope everybody had a good run on this one..& has a Merry Christmas)

P.S. should have shut my plow lights off.


----------



## JohnnyU

Nick, seems like the 8-10 lug adapters and transfer case would be the only hard parts to get figured out. I've never seen one of the Monroe conversions up close to see how they do it.

Looking good Mike. Definitely a "scoopable" snow. I spent a lot of time just straight blading and stacking. 

Sounds like rain on Thursday.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1168553 said:


> Nick, seems like the 8-10 lug adapters and transfer case would be the only hard parts to get figured out. I've never seen one of the Monroe conversions up close to see how they do it.
> 
> Looking good Mike. Definitely a "scoopable" snow. I spent a lot of time just straight blading and stacking.
> 
> Sounds like rain on Thursday.


Ya Johny, the front axle would be the issue. I'd just have to find the right solid front axle. I've seen on-line adapters to connect a case to the tranny. Not sure if it's divorced or not.

Highly scoopable snow. I was Getting some pretty tall stacks.

Nice Truck Mike. Thumbs Up After seeing those pics I do realize that I need to put some wings on the plow to speed things up. Are those Buyers Pro Wings ?

And on a side note, *HOLY CRAP*









I'm seeing a good melt down in the future.  Might have to bust out the grill and throw on some shorts.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mike's running a Western WideOut on that dump. Only one of a couple that I know of around here.


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1169526 said:


> Mike's running a Western WideOut on that dump. Only one of a couple that I know of around here.


After seeing that pile in front of that truck there may be a few more around soon... good god that's a lot of snow!!


----------



## snocrete

Thanks guys....And yes, as John said its a Wideout. Here's another pic that you can just make out 1 of the wings.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1169353 said:


> Ya Johny, the front axle would be the issue. I'd just have to find the right solid front axle. I've seen on-line adapters to connect a case to the tranny. Not sure if it's divorced or not.
> 
> Highly scoopable snow. I was Getting some pretty tall stacks.
> 
> Nice Truck Mike. Thumbs Up After seeing those pics I do realize that I need to put some wings on the plow to speed things up.


Measure the front spring width next time you get a chance (center to center), and we'll know better what to be looking for. A divorced transfercase would be the easiest route, so that you don't have to do any transmission swapping or modifications.



awddsm1;1169587 said:


> After seeing that pile in front of that truck there may be a few more around soon... good god that's a lot of snow!!


You would think so, but we never really saw the influx of Blizzard plows like they had up in Chicago, Minneapolis, Milwaukee, and out east, so who knows...

I'll never plow with a regular straight blade again, that's one thing I know for certain. My dad rode with me for a little while yesterday, then got out to watch for a few minutes too. He was impressed with both the plow, and the truck's ability to push that much snow. He plowed back in the 70's with a 1974 C20, and my uncle had a K20, both with 7'6" Westerns. These diesels have gobs of torque and with enough weight, tons of traction too. 
wesport


----------



## Fatality

Well we ended up getting 6.5inch and like others have said it was really heavy and slick!

Nick I was right behind you yesterday on towanda trying to catch up to you but you were too quick!!

Hopefully everyone had a great christmas!!


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1169658 said:


> Well we ended up getting 6.5inch and like others have said it was really heavy and slick!
> 
> Nick I was right behind you yesterday on towanda trying to catch up to you but you were too quick!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone had a great christmas!!


6.5. I figured someone was going to say it was 3. Seems like whenever we get a good measurable amount of snow, it's always officially less.

Ha Brandt. I probably was doing the speed limit. The beast holds the road pretty good, and it's easy to have a lead foot with an 8.1 under the hood. It gets does get squirrely occasionally. Last night I had to run around to Covell and back to Danvers and the roads were getting blown in. I think I was only doing 20 at that point.

Man, I'd love to have a Wide-Out or at least the Fisher version. I still can't figure out how I'd hook into my hydro system though. I'd either have to add another valve for the wings, or axe my valve body that I do have and re-configure it. I like the idea of having controlled wings though so I can easily retract them when not needed.


----------



## squeaky3

well i didnt do any plowing

but i did have to fix a plow this morning at work

guy said his plow got kinda squirlly at first then all hell broke loose and it went nuts and ended up picking the lr tire off the ground on an 07 3500 cummins dually with a flat bed

he didnt hit anything but he broke a pin the mounts his 9' 2" boss v-plow that holds the a-frame to the rest of the setup

heres a pic of the side that the pin came out










it bent the other side, so we used a torch, heated the other side up. put the plow straight and pushed and pulled till the frame straightned back out enough to get it back in place

then a grade 8 1"x3" bolt, fender washers, lock washer and nut were put in place of the pin that was missing


----------



## JohnnyU

I can see that much better than on my phone, lol. 

Seems like there should be a cotter pin through those pins, are they? Surely they aren't just hitch pins, but you never know. Do you guys work on many plows/plow trucks Adam?


----------



## squeaky3

yes where we put the new bolt there is a 1" thick metal pin that has a fender washer and cotter key in it

how the pin got broke/fell out/went missing i have no idea

but it has a grade 8 bolt fender washers lock washer and nut on it now since no one in our lil town has a pin that big to fit it

and we usually dont get to many plow trucks except for one from a township about 10 miles away, this guys and one or 2 others

this guy owns one of the electrical companies(installing stuff) and has plenty of money to spend and all his own and company cars come to us

but we do have an oobs burb that has an old western convention cable plow on it

if it had a new plow i would buy it for the plow and sell off the burb...that thing is so long


----------



## JohnnyU

Oh Mike, they are forecasting some of your favorite freezing rain tonight! 

Then it looks like rain and warm temperatures for the rest of the week.


----------



## The Lone Plower

Ya, aint that a beyotch. Above freezing and rain the next few days too, then the mid twenties for the weekend- so it can all flash freeze and turn everything to a block of ice.

Oh well, guess the spreader will get a workout... payup


.


----------



## White Gardens

The way it's shaping up it isn't looking horribly bad here. Temps are supposed to be at or above freezing tonight, but spike above freezing early in the morning.

After that it looks like we'll be in the clear around here until all the rain has passed in the next 48 hours or so. I'm hoping the the rain will stop for at least a good hour or more before the freezing temps settle back in.

Biggest issue looks to be the fog. It's going to be extremely soupy out.


----------



## JohnnyU

MMM, split pea soup?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1173874 said:


> MMM, split pea soup?


That actually sounds good, add a little bit of Ham and Bacon and your good to go. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1173700 said:


> Oh Mike, they are forecasting some of your favorite freezing rain tonight!
> Then it looks like rain and warm temperatures for the rest of the week.


yipee....as long as I'm throwing down salt i dont mind itpayup.



JohnnyU;1173874 said:


> MMM, split pea soup?





White Gardens;1173945 said:


> That actually sounds good, add a little bit of Ham and Bacon and your good to go.


you guys are making me i hungry. i love split pea soup.

Kinda glad were having this warm spell. Been busy doing maintenance on trucks/plows/equip., got some gussets welded on the dump i got from B&B, and a bunch of other bs. In fact, yesterday I was out in your neck of the woods John....poured a little concrete out at the tech center in mossville.wesport


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1173965 said:


> Kinda glad were having this warm spell. Been busy doing maintenance on trucks/plows/equip., got some gussets welded on the dump i got from B&B, and a bunch of other bs. In fact, yesterday I was out in your neck of the woods John....poured a little concrete out at the tech center in mossville.wesport


I thought maybe you'd forgotten how to pour concrete since it's been snowing for nearly a month now... LOL

I need to do some PM as well, my truck could sure use a good cleaning...inside.


----------



## turn54

Hey Mike, curious how that stuff set up for ya? I put a little bit of my secret fire sauce in it.:yow!::yow!::laughing:


----------



## squeaky3

hmmmmmm

i might have found me something!

http://lasalle.craigslist.org/pts/2135069887.html


----------



## JohnnyU

Call him, don't text or email him.

Offer $850 for just the plowside, I'll check it out for you after you get it. I'll even help "hop it up" it if you want...


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1174627 said:


> Hey Mike, curious how that stuff set up for ya? I put a little bit of my secret fire sauce in it.:yow!::laughing:


That stuff was dynamite!!!!Thumbs Up I'm not sure if I should say "F you" or "thank you":laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU

MMM, I love the rain.....

Oh well, give me a chance to get some stuff done around the house...

Oh Nick......
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/2072968419.html


----------



## White Gardens

Ha! You said get stuff done around the house Johny. :laughing: I'm taking it easy this week. First real downtime I've had since April.

I'm starting to re-think my next move in terms of snow removal. I think it's just going to be cheaper for me to go ahead and just keep the plow I've got on the truck and add a set of Pro-Wings to it. I'm going with the KISS method on this one.

I think what I want to do is hold out and go ahead and try to upgrade the S-10 to something bigger with a plow for a second truck. I think that would be my wisest investment.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm installing that new garbage disposal right now. Sometimes, I hate "being handy". It get me into more trouble....


I think i would skip the pro wings, maybe a set of boss, western, or SnowDogg wings though. I managed to beat my pro wings to pieces when plowing with my half-ton, I can't imagine what your truck could do to them.


----------



## White Gardens

What happened with your Pro Wings John? I've seen people either really like them or really hate them.

My only concern with even buying the fisher wings for their V-plow won't adapt too well to my plow without making any minor/major modifications. So with a set of OEM wings, I'd be spending a chunk of money on the wings themselves, and still have to possibly modify them.

What I would love to do is mock of a set of homemade wings on a hinge, along with a compression spring on the backside in order for the wings to be able to move if impacted hard. I could do all the cutting and fab something up with tack welds and then have my mechanic weld them up good.

The problem would be to come up with the right compression spring with enough travel to be effective along with having enough pressure to not move when you've got a blade full of snow.


----------



## JohnnyU

I bent them up so badly that I had to straighten them (with a sledge) at least once or twice a season the last year with them. I even took the time to "rebuild" them adding additional material down low and angle iron for bracing. I guess it's better than the plow moldboard taking the abuse, but my wings seem to survive quite well now, and they're all steel.... A few bumps and bruises, but not due to lack of trying!

I was going to try the same thing, converting a straight blade into a Western Speedwing, but decided that by the time I was finished with the design, testing and fabrication, I would be money & time ahead to just buy the real thing.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1176007 said:


> I bent them up so badly that I had to straighten them (with a sledge) at least once or twice a season the last year with them. I even took the time to "rebuild" them adding additional material down low and angle iron for bracing. .


Same here John. In fact, I think we have straightened our pro wings 3 times this season already......but they are better than no wings.

Nick, I will throw something out there for you. You have mentioned turning your dump into a 4wd, wings on your 9fter, etc etc....Forget all that stuff and focus on your idea of adding another rig. Your dump seems to work well & be reliable....leave well enough alone and put your money towards something that makes you more diverse and potentially expand your services (whether it be another truck w/plow & spreader or a machine of some sort)...Just my 2 sense.


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1176370 said:


> Nick, I will throw something out there for you. You have mentioned turning your dump into a 4wd, wings on your 9fter, etc etc....Forget all that stuff and focus on your idea of adding another rig. Your dump seems to work well & be reliable....leave well enough alone and put your money towards something that makes you more diverse and potentially expand your services (whether it be another truck w/plow & spreader or a machine of some sort)...Just my 2 sense.


I totally agree with this... 99% of the time you will be both hours and money ahead to sell what you have and replace with what you want/need rather than trying to turn what you have into something it was never intended to be. If your dump is serving it's purpose well, then by all means a second piece of equipment to compliment it is a smart move. I've found that trying to make one piece of equipment do too many things ends up making it do nothing very well.

Personally if I were going to buy another plow truck, it would be a SRW 1 ton regular cab with either a big V or expandable wing plow and a nice sized V-box. Small enough and manuverable enough to get into the tight areas, and heavy enough to get some real work done in the open areas. Plus versitile enough to do a lot of other things in the off-season.

I love my Mega Cab, but it sure is a PITA trying to wiggle it around some lots and drives. I'd bet that you have similar issues with your dump...


----------



## JohnnyU

I would tend to agree with Mike and Rob as well, but the $500 investment for wings would be well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## White Gardens

All good points guys and I definitively appreciate it. Thumbs Up

I'll either add some pro-wings to the plow, or build my own to save cost on the truck.

I totally agree with probably adding another rig. The beast is a little hairy in tight spots (even though it isn't as bad as I thought with the wider front axle). My S-10 has served me well as my gopher rig for the last 5 years, but it's about time I upgraded to a little bit bigger truck. I've even considered a shortbed 4x4 1500, 150, but I feel at the minimum I should go with a 250, or 2500.

Even then I would just get a small hitch spreader for it for any small lots and residentials. The biggest advantage would be to have another truck to easily pull around my mini skid in the summer, and possibly in the winter if I ever needed to. The S-10 can do it, but I really don't like it.


----------



## White Gardens

*Tornado Watch*

Crazy, don't think I ever remember one this time of year.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1177141 said:


> Crazy, don't think I ever remember one this time of year.


We had ThunderSnow a few years ago, but I'm not sure I remember ever having a Tornado Watch on New Year's Eve!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1177153 said:


> We had ThunderSnow a few years ago


Pretty sure that was last year..?..?..Its really something to see, thats for sure.

Well gentleman, I would say its time for some more snow....Its a new year, everything has been melted down, and I am caught up on all maintenance/repairs(other than changing edge on one of the pushers). Hopfully we see something other than rain this coming week. Although this rain/melt down did provide me with a little work, I want my winter back.....I'm not ready for spring just yet.

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Fatality

Happy New Year's !!


----------



## JohnnyU

Happy New Year everyone!!

Looks like the jet stream moved and the December Snow Machine has gone kaput.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1179483 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> Looks like the jet stream moved and the December Snow Machine has gone kaput.


Works for Me, maybe I can get some crap done in the next couple of weeks.

I wouldn't be surprised if Late January into February is going to get dicey again.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1179485 said:


> Works for Me, maybe I can get some crap done in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Late January into February is going to get dicey again.


What? You have all summer to get stuff done! I FINALLY got caught up on billing, and have set my sights on some accounts whose service has been sub-par. This is a great time to sell an "improved" service...payup


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1179489 said:


> What? You have all summer to get stuff done! I FINALLY got caught up on billing, and have set my sights on some accounts whose service has been sub-par. This is a great time to sell an "improved" service...payup


Ha! Summer is usually jammed packed with landscaping work. This is the time of year to get all my summer equipment ready to go and make sure I don't have to deal with it while I'm busy.


----------



## White Gardens

Just thinking,....

Someone needs to schedule another GTG so that it snows again.Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1179678 said:


> Just thinking,....
> 
> Someone needs to schedule another GTG so that it snows again.Thumbs Up


We're supposed to be going out of town tuesday night for dinner, and have a holiday party planned for the 22nd. That ought to work....


----------



## snocrete

Pretty sure I saw a chance for snow Fri & Sat.....I would be down for another gtg.


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1180344 said:


> Pretty sure I saw a chance for snow Fri & Sat.....I would be down for another gtg.


I haven't seen that yet, but I sure hope so... I've been helping clean house all weekend... 

Definately up for a gtg...


----------



## Thomas.Creation

snocrete;1180344 said:


> Pretty sure I saw a chance for snow Fri & Sat.....I would be down for another gtg.


Mike I'm down for that. Lets get a date penciled in.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm in for another GTG as well Mike!

You mentioned one of your subs was running a set of SnowDogg wings on his plow, I think I saw his dump parked at Grand Prarie this weekend, but didn't have a chance to walk over and take a look at them. How are they holding up for him? If I can't find another reasonably priced 810, I'll probably get a set of wings for Bob's truck just to make it a bit mroe productive.


----------



## turn54

count me in for another gtg


----------



## White Gardens

Same here.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1180549 said:


> I haven't seen that yet, but I sure hope so...


Actually saw a chance for flurries 2nite....and then thurs/fri. But I'm not getting 2 excited, I'm sure we'll get some more....just maybe not this week.



JohnnyU;1180828 said:


> I'm in for another GTG as well Mike!
> 
> You mentioned one of your subs was running a set of SnowDogg wings on his plow, I think I saw his dump parked at Grand Prarie this weekend, but didn't have a chance to walk over and take a look at them. How are they holding up for him? If I can't find another reasonably priced 810, I'll probably get a set of wings for Bob's truck just to make it a bit mroe productive.


They are holding up pretty good. He's banged em up a little, and we've had to tweak on em a little. They have become tough to fold in and out....so I think he just leaves them out all the time. Next best thing to a PP IMO, and it can move a crap load of snow. If we have another gtg, I'm sure he will make it in his truck so you can check them out. I'm sure they could be modified to fit other plows.

As for the gtg, how does Jan 15 at say 5:00pm sound for everyone? I dont care where it is(I'm open to suggestions), but the SilverBullet is always an option....at least we get VIP service & room thereThumbs Up. It would be nice to know plenty in advance, so that I can reserve the room, if we decide on the SB. Everyone check their schedules and see what we can make happen.


----------



## awddsm1

I should be good for that date... unless it snows of course... Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

I should be good to go for the 15th. I don't think I have anything going on.

The silver bullet sounds good again. Fairly quiet during the day and we got great service the last time. I still think we got free drinks Hopefully there won't be a storm and I can enjoy a beer too.

I would say that we should meet this direction this time, but Harbor Freight is calling my name.

Found a set of Pro-Wings for dirt cheap. My Brother-in-law found a set in his shop that he isn't using, so it's a score!

I'm also looking to possibly replace the plow on my truck and keep the minute mount and just replace the moldboard and A-Frame. I realize that after I replaced my curved A-frame, get a new cutting edge and fix a couple of bad spots on the moldboard, I would be better off finding a good used one and I would probably spend less money.


----------



## Fatality

Jan 15 works for me as well!


----------



## awddsm1

Looks like the cold and snow is headed back this way... looks like Thursday PM, and again Monday... I don't think anyone has any excuse not to be ready for it this time, even me!


----------



## JohnnyU

awddsm1;1182832 said:


> Looks like the cold and snow is headed back this way... looks like Thursday PM, and again Monday... I don't think anyone has any excuse not to be ready for it this time, even me!


I'm ready for more snow! My truck is still loaded although it's been washed a few times.

I picked up some tube on Monday, I'm going to start working on the headache rack this weekend. Anyone know where I can find several 2" light grommets and pigtails for a reasonable price? I'll probably have to wait for a warm up before I can paint - I don't think I can get the garage up to 50°+.... Maybe I'll see about powdercoating.

I'm also going to try to get the cabinet installation finished in the garage as well, then I'll be able to have nice tidy storage without it looking cluttered and junked up.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1183497 said:


> I picked up some tube on Monday, I'm going to start working on the headache rack this weekend. Anyone know where I can find several 2" light grommets and pigtails for a reasonable price?


Grommets? Are you talking the 2" round rubber grommets for the 2 inch round lights? I might have a few old ones laying around from my old dump bed where I either replaced the lights with LEDS that already had the grommets with them.

Let me know.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1183780 said:


> Grommets? Are you talking the 2" round rubber grommets for the 2 inch round lights? I might have a few old ones laying around from my old dump bed where I either replaced the lights with LEDS that already had the grommets with them.
> 
> Let me know.


That's exactly what i'm talking about, but I need 6 of them. I'll probably just try Napa.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1183814 said:


> That's exactly what i'm talking about, but I need 6 of them. I'll probably just try Napa.


I might have six, I'll take a look this afternoon.


----------



## White Gardens

White Gardens;1183880 said:


> I might have six, I'll take a look this afternoon.


I have four. I've got a couple of pigtails, but I'll be holding on to those.

Do you already have the lights John? I'm guessing so. The grommets and pigtails seemed cheaper just to buy with the lights.

That or look on e-bay. I like NAPA, but their prices seem a little high for the simple stuff. I got my 2" leds from auto-zone, with grommet and pigtail.

We also have a http://www.*******-trailer.com/index.htm in Bloomington along with another truck parts store that I could get them cheaper at too.

Bezel mounts might be a better option too. I hate those grommets with a passion as they can be a royal pain to get in and out.


----------



## turn54

john, if you need a place to paint it, bring it down to the concrete plant when your ready some evening. We have plenty of shop space. Were actually painting a mixer drum tonight. After all, you are family. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1183497 said:


> I'm ready for more snow! My truck is still loaded although it's been washed a few times.
> 
> I picked up some tube on Monday, I'm going to start working on the headache rack this weekend. Anyone know where I can find several 2" light grommets and pigtails for a reasonable price? I'll probably have to wait for a warm up before I can paint - I don't think I can get the garage up to 50°+.... Maybe I'll see about powdercoating.
> 
> I'm also going to try to get the cabinet installation finished in the garage as well, then I'll be able to have nice tidy storage without it looking cluttered and* junked up*.


swapping that dodge out for a ford would solve that....couldnt resist

So whats the scoop on weather? I am hearing .5 - 1in 2nite......then possibly 4+ in on fri/sat? I'm sure everyone is ready, I know I am. If your not, shame on you

As for the gtg, is it a go? Jan 15th @ 5pm work for everybody? SilverBullet again? If this is the plan, I would like to call him Mon to reserve the room......and let him know "about" how many will be there.


----------



## JohnnyU

Har Har... The Dodge doesn't even park in the garage right now. I have my John Deere torn apart in there!


I'll try to make the Jan 15th GTG, hopefully it snows though!


----------



## White Gardens

I'll know after tonight if I'm available or not. Because it snowed on X-mas I wasn't able to hang with my Dad and Sis and we're trying to get something together for Saturday.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1185256 said:


> I'll know after tonight if I'm available or not. Because it snowed on X-mas I wasn't able to hang with my Dad and Sis and we're trying to get something together for Saturday.


Oh come on, you'll be there....I heard there was gonna be a hot asian guy there:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1185202 said:


> So whats the scoop on weather? I am hearing .5 - 1in 2nite......then possibly 4+ in on fri/sat?


Where are you seeing that Mike?


----------



## Fatality

All I see is scattered flurries. No accumulation ??! Am I missing something!!!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1185361 said:


> Where are you seeing that Mike?





Fatality;1185369 said:


> All I see is scattered flurries. No accumulation ??! Am I missing something!!!


www.accuweather.com


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1185268 said:


> Oh come on, you'll be there....I heard there was gonna be a hot asian guy there:laughing:


Ha! You're never going to let me live that one down. 



snocrete;1185392 said:


> www.accuweather.com


I've given up on accuweather. Especially now that you can't look at their hourly forecast without having to sign up for their premium service.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1185646 said:


> Ha! You're never going to let me live that one down.
> 
> All in good fun Nick.....Not laughing with you, just at you.
> 
> I've given up on accuweather. Especially now that you can't look at their hourly forecast without having to sign up for their premium service.


 I just looked at the hourly forcast......but I never signed up for a premium service.?.?.? NOAA & Inaccuweather are the 2 I use most.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1185675 said:


> I just looked at the hourly forcast......but I never signed up for a premium service.?.?.? NOAA & Inaccuweather are the 2 I use most.


Ya, I don't know for sure. I just checked it again and was able to access the hourly forecast.

I've just always felt that accuweather is into the "shock reporting" side of the weather and initially it always seems like they are way over the top with their forecasts. Not until about 12-20 hours before a storm comes in they come back down to earth with the estimates.

Even the 10-15 day outlook always seems over the top.

BTW, I know that your just laughing at me.


----------



## snocrete

sorry guys....I was looking at accuweather earlier when I posted and didnt realize I was looking at NY's forcast...instead of EP (like it usually is set to when i pull it up) 

With that said, I'd prolly make a good meteorologist :laughing:





Edit: It did say we might see a few flurries 2nite & 2moro, but dosent really look like much. Chance again Mon of light snow also.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1185884 said:


> sorry guys....I was looking at accuweather earlier when I posted and didnt realize I was looking at NY's forcast...instead of EP (like it usually is set to when i pull it up)
> 
> With that said, I'd prolly make a good meteorologist :laughing:


Ya, I'm laughing at you now. :laughing::waving:


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1185919 said:


> Ya, I'm laughing at you now. :laughing::waving:


I knew you'd be all over that


----------



## Fatality

well I didn't think we were gonna get much accumulation but right now we have about 2'' in the ground. Just got home from laying down a little salt. Gonna get up around 3am and start getting after it!


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1187415 said:


> well I didn't think we were gonna get much accumulation but right now we have about 2'' in the ground. Just got home from laying down a little salt. Gonna get up around 3am and start getting after it!


Ya, we got dumped on, I'm getting on it it tonight and am going to have to plow some. Hopefully not too much, but we'll see.


----------



## squeaky3

wow just a lil south of me and there is snow on the ground

we still just have a few flurries here


----------



## awddsm1

Germantown got right around 2"... Metamora more like 1, Washington a little more... very hit and miss it sounds like. Think I got everything taken care of tonight, but I supposed I'll have to check for drifts in the morning.


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1187415 said:


> well I didn't think we were gonna get much accumulation but right now we have about 2'' in the ground. Just got home from laying down a little salt. Gonna get up around 3am and start getting after it!


Good for you guys!



awddsm1;1187572 said:


> Germantown got right around 2"... Metamora more like 1, Washington a little more... very hit and miss it sounds like. Think I got everything taken care of tonight, but I supposed I'll have to check for drifts in the morning.


E.P didnt get squat



White Gardens;1187431 said:


> Ya, we got dumped on, I'm getting on it it tonight and am going to have to plow some. Hopefully not too much, but we'll see.


You dont seem enthused?

We did a little salting yesterday morning. We are now salting a few places that didnt get it yesterday......and plowing a couple accounts in Washington. Was told by a customer Washington got 2.25 inches.


----------



## JohnnyU

We got about an inch in Chilli, and anywhere from 3/4-1" in parts of North Peoria. There were some small drifts (2-3") in places, so I did clean that up. For the majority of places, salt should take care of things nicely since we have some sun today. 

I am really starting to research liquids treatments, today would have been a good day to try them out...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1187623 said:


> You dont seem enthused?


I was just hoping to hang out with my Dad and Sis today seeing how the snow on X-mas screwed that up.

It also was more than predicted and more than it was "showing" during the day.

On top of it, I had a gut feeling the night wasn't going to go super smooth and I was right on that one. I just got home 30 minutes ago...........:angry:


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1187875 said:


> I am really starting to research liquids treatments, today would have been a good day to try them out...


Agreed. I've tossed the idea of liquids around myself a few times....I will probably be working towards another salt truck first though.



White Gardens;1187953 said:


> I was just hoping to hang out with my Dad and Sis today seeing how the snow on X-mas screwed that up.
> 
> It also was more than predicted and more than it was "showing" during the day.
> 
> On top of it, I had a gut feeling the night wasn't going to go super smooth and I was right on that one. I just got home 30 minutes ago...........:angry:


That sucks about missing time with family.....hopfully the fact your just getting in means you made some payup at least

Looks like we might have some freezing rain & ice a couple days next week?... I bet your wetting yourself with glee, huh John?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1187972 said:


> That sucks about missing time with family.....hopfully the fact your just getting in means you made some payup at least


Nope, lost a little bit actually. Did my one big account and the truck had a malfunction and had to call in the reserves to help finish the last 20 minutes of plowing, and someone to throw salt.

This setup caught my attention. Would be cool if they made a smaller model.

http://www.monroetruck.com/Pdf/Literature/SI/SaltSlurryLit.pdf


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1187983 said:


> Nope, lost a little bit actually. Did my one big account and the truck had a malfunction and had to call in the reserves to help finish the last 20 minutes of plowing, and someone to throw salt.
> 
> This setup caught my attention. Would be cool if they made a smaller model.
> 
> http://www.monroetruck.com/Pdf/Literature/SI/SaltSlurryLit.pdf


Sorry to hear that Nick. Hopfully you are getting the "malfunction" corrected without too much trouble? Let me know if there's anything I can do.

That setup looks interesting. I have to admit though, I really like the "all elec." setups. I'm looking at adding a small - med size elec Vbox.


----------



## turn54

*Liquid worked good for me.*

I ended up spraying about 275 gallons on 2 small commercial properties in an hour (includes 30 minutes travel time and approx 15 min. spraying sidewalks with hose and nozzle). 
Covered about an acre and a half. (There was about 3/4" of fluffy snow on each property). 
Did not have to drop the plow.
Material cost = $42 (90/10 mixture of 23% salt brine/32% CACL)
Did this at 1:00 a.m. when it was 14 degrees ambient temperature and the lots were perfectly wet and clear within 15 min. of application.

For reference an average after plow de-icing take about 150 gallons on these same two properties at the same temperature with no sun to get the same results.

Bottom line, it was ideal conditions for liquid this time. Not always the case.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1188027 said:


> Sorry to hear that Nick. Hopfully you are getting the "malfunction" corrected without too much trouble? Let me know if there's anything I can do.


Thanks for the offer Crete. It's the stupid fuel pump. I've been holding off on replacing it as my December invoices are finally trickling in. Only thing I really hate about commercial accounts is the slow payments. I think Monday I'm going to start cracking the whip and get my money.

The sending unit on the pump malfunctioned and was reading 1/4 of a tank when in all reality the front tank went bone dry. Because of the faulty signal, it wasn't transferring any gas from the rear tank to the front. :angry:

The good news is that I caught it in time and got the dump bed raised so I could access the pump easily. I had someone run me over to NAPA and dropped $400.00 on the pump. Once I realized that the old pump was still working I just put the old one back in and took the NAPA pump back. I check on-line just yesterday and found the correct one for $175.00. For that price I'll buy two and have one as a back-up.

All in all it could have been much worse. I wouldn't have taken on a large account if I didn't have the backup available, and they got there expediently and covered my butt, for a price of course.


----------



## JohnnyU

turn54;1188384 said:


> Bottom line, it was ideal conditions for liquid this time. Not always the case.


Are you buying the brine, or making it yourself?


----------



## turn54

JohnnyU;1188587 said:


> Are you buying the brine, or making it yourself?


I make my own.


----------



## JohnnyU

turn54;1188663 said:


> I make my own.


We need to talk. I'm really interested in finding out more about your setup!

While I'm not sure I want to go 100% liquid, I think I'm going to put together a pre-wetting system.


----------



## White Gardens

2"-4" Monday night into Tuesday. Long term showing more snow chances next weekend also.


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1189086 said:


> 2"-4" Monday night into Tuesday. Long term showing more snow chances next weekend also.


heck yea... payup


----------



## Fatality

Looking good for us for monday night into tuesday!


----------



## turn54

JohnnyU;1189051 said:


> We need to talk. I'm really interested in finding out more about your setup!
> 
> While I'm not sure I want to go 100% liquid, I think I'm going to put together a pre-wetting system.


I would not recommend 100% liquid. When it's a wet snow, freezing rain, ice, hard pack or warmer temps (25 degrees or above), rock still seems to be more effecient. 
However a dry fluffy snow, post plow, or anything under 25 degrees, liquid can really save costs and perform alot faster.

I plow with an f-550 dump with central hydraulics and under-tailgate salter. I keep telling myself I want to set it up to do both salt and liquid. It's kind of a pain to have a different truck for liquid, but it's nice to have a back up plow when I need it. I would like to manufacture a spray bar as well as a pre-wet system to go with the salter. That way I can always be as efficient as possible.

I'll pm you my number so we can talk.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1189681 said:


> I plow with an f-550 dump with central hydraulics and under-tailgate salter. I keep telling myself I want to set it up to do both salt and liquid. It's kind of a pain to have a different truck for liquid, but it's nice to have a back up plow when I need it. I would like to manufacture a spray bar as well as a pre-wet system to go with the salter. That way I can always be as efficient as possible.


I think that's what's intriguing about the Monroe slurry generator.

I'm wondering if you could pre-wet your salt somehow similar to their setup. I know it's not exactly what your thinking turn54, but it could give you another option.

I'm wondering if you could set up a gravity drip system that would drop water onto the spinner at the same time you were throwing salt. Might end up turning into a big mess though.


----------



## turn54

White Gardens;1189730 said:


> I think that's what's intriguing about the Monroe slurry generator.
> 
> I'm wondering if you could pre-wet your salt somehow similar to their setup. I know it's not exactly what your thinking turn54, but it could give you another option.
> 
> I'm wondering if you could set up a gravity drip system that would drop water onto the spinner at the same time you were throwing salt. Might end up turning into a big mess though.


I like your thinking. I already have an extra tank and it wouldn't take much to plumb it to a 12v electric valve with a switch tied into the spreader control valve. Then all I would have to do is find a way to regulate the flow of liquid to compensate for the auger speed/salt output and run a hose to the spinner I know gravity would provide enough flow without a pump, as my first sprayer was gravity. It worked fine for testing, just didn't like driving that slow and taking that much time to spray.
I could position the tank on legs next to the tailgate, so salt could still slide under, and I would also have ballast for plowing as long as there is liquid in the tank. 
You got me thinking White Gardens and I appreciate that


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1189789 said:


> I like your thinking. I already have an extra tank and it wouldn't take much to plumb it to a 12v electric valve with a switch tied into the spreader control valve. Then all I would have to do is find a way to regulate the flow of liquid to compensate for the auger speed/salt output and run a hose to the spinner I know gravity would provide enough flow without a pump, as my first sprayer was gravity. It worked fine for testing, just didn't like driving that slow and taking that much time to spray.
> I could position the tank on legs next to the tailgate, so salt could still slide under, and I would also have ballast for plowing as long as there is liquid in the tank.
> 
> You got me thinking White Gardens and I appreciate that


Ya, I've been kinda contemplating the same type of thing. I was just trying to come up with a feasible and easy idea of adding water to my setup without having to construct or buy a boom type setup. EDIT: My throw width is thirty+ feet with the spinner on full, so I'd need a huge boom.

That and I figured without a true nozzle and just a hose above the spinner, the gravity water feed might be OK considering there would be no pressure involved, thus eliminating a pump also.

I'm contemplating coming up with some sort of rectangle tank that I can put in the dump bed towards the front and strap it in tight. Generally for safety purposes I just raise the dump and let about 800 lbs of salt pile towards the back into the spreader and then run that off, then stop and lift, drop, spread, etc.... Even though it seems like it takes a while, I don't feel salt flows well enough to justify flying around with the bed up constantly.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1190003 said:


> . Generally for safety purposes I just raise the dump and let about 800 lbs of salt pile towards the back into the spreader and then run that off, then stop and lift, drop, spread, etc.... Even though it seems like it takes a while, I don't feel salt flows well enough to justify flying around with the bed up constantly.


Lining your bed with UHMW I have heard makes a huge difference on the way material feeds to the back.....keeps from having to lift the bed as high. There is a place right down the street from you in mackinaw that does alot of this.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1190144 said:


> Lining your bed with UHMW I have heard makes a huge difference on the way material feeds to the back.....keeps from having to lift the bed as high. There is a place right down the street from you in mackinaw that does alot of this.


UHMW? Fill me in please. Are you talking something like Poly-Slide?


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1190159 said:


> UHMW? Fill me in please. Are you talking something like Poly-Slide?


Not familiar with "poly-slide"....but that sounds like something that would be made of "UHMW polythylene".

The blade on TheSnoPlow shovels are made of this....I have a few things that have cutting edges fitted up with it also. Stuff is very slick (literally and figuratively). Its much more durable than most would think.

Weigand Liners in Mackinaw. Stop by there sometime. Its right next to the paintball place.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1190215 said:


> Not familiar with "poly-slide"....but that sounds like something that would be made of "UHMW polythylene".
> 
> The blade on TheSnoPlow shovels are made of this....I have a few things that have cutting edges fitted up with it also. Stuff is very slick (literally and figuratively). Its much more durable than most would think.
> 
> Weigand Liners in Mackinaw. Stop by there sometime. Its right next to the paintball place.


Ya, I just remember hearing that stuff called poly slide from my farm days. Companies used to sell them for the chaff cute on the back of combines and such.

My only concern with an insert is getting salt and brine in between it and the bed causing an area that I can't easily wash off.

One product I've used in the past is a rust converter. Once you put it down it's pretty slick, almost as much as the poly inserts you mentioned. Right now I've got a good layer of epoxy paint on it and once it wears down I might go back to the converter.

Regardless, I'll have to stop in there and check it out the next time I'm in Mackinaw. The father-in-law lives out that direction and I'm over there fairly often. Thanks for the heads up Crete, I didn't know they were out there.


----------



## turn54

I have some "quicksilver" (uhmw made to withstand hot asphalt) at the plant that I was going to experiement with from wiegand. I was told for installation just fasten the front of the box down that way you prop the back up to clean under. I'll let you know how it goes. We do have it in one of our aluminum semi trailers we use to haul aggregate and it does make a huge difference. The box is usually empty well before the bed is all the way up. Saves time and more productive in that industry as they can usually get an extra round in from the quarry.


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1190392 said:


> I have some "quicksilver" (uhmw made to withstand hot asphalt) at the plant that I was going to experiement with from wiegand. I was told for installation just fasten the front of the box down that way you prop the back up to clean under. I'll let you know how it goes. We do have it in one of our aluminum semi trailers we use to haul aggregate and it does make a huge difference. The box is usually empty well before the bed is all the way up. Saves time and more productive in that industry as they can usually get an extra round in from the quarry.


Do you think that stuff would hold up on a truck that gets loaded with broken concrete/rebar/mesh on occasions

I'm seeing 3 - 5 inches 2moro. Looks like the winds are gonna pick up a little tues nite into wed.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm seeing 3-5" or so tonight through tomorrow as well. payup

I was down for the count yesterday, not sure if it was some kind of 24hr flu or food poisoning, or what. Feeling about 80% today, which is a big improvement!


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1190657 said:


> I'm seeing 3-5" or so tonight through tomorrow as well. payup
> 
> I was down for the count yesterday, not sure if it was some kind of 24hr flu or food poisoning, or what. Feeling about 80% today, which is a big improvement!


Hope your up to the challenge Johny. Plowing while ill is torturous, and definitively not good when your trying to recover.

Good luck, looks like another long duration event is at hand.


----------



## turn54

snocrete;1190525 said:


> Do you think that stuff would hold up on a truck that gets loaded with broken concrete/rebar/mesh on occasions


That's what I want to experiement with. I haul those 3600lb mafia blocks in mine. When I get to the delivery point, I just angle my tailgate towards the ground and dump them. Works as a nice ramp to the ground for them, but not sure what it would do to the liner. They didn't play to nice with my steel floor, so it has me concerened as to whether it would work or not.


----------



## White Gardens

The yellow quartz appears to be the strongest.

http://www.superslide.com/yellow-quartz.php


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1190657 said:


> I was down for the count yesterday, not sure if it was some kind of 24hr flu or food poisoning, or what. Feeling about 80% today, which is a big improvement!


Thats funny, that happened to me sat night. Puked my ass off at like 2 am.......then by sun afternoon I was fine. Get better John!



turn54;1190846 said:


> That's what I want to experiement with. I haul those 3600lb mafia blocks in mine. When I get to the delivery point, I just angle my tailgate towards the ground and dump them. Works as a nice ramp to the ground for them, but not sure what it would do to the liner. They didn't play to nice with my steel floor, so it has me concerened as to whether it would work or not.


I thought you just slammed on the brakes while flying in reverse?......Having (4) 3600lb mafia blocks sliding out the back of my bed would concern me more than a few scratches.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1189051 said:


> While I'm not sure I want to go 100% liquid, I think I'm going to put together a pre-wetting system.


Going 100% liquid would not be a good idea IMO. I have looked into prewet systems also, but feel I would be better off just buying treated salt, treating it myself, or paying someone like turn54 to treat it for me.?..? Having the ability to apply straight liquid though, is a whole different thing...and its a niche market.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1191170 said:


> Going 100% liquid would not be a good idea IMO. I have looked into prewet systems also, but feel I would be better off just buying treated salt, treating it myself, or paying someone like turn54 to treat it for me.?..? Having the ability to apply straight liquid though, is a whole different thing...and its a niche market.


The only issue I see with that is having two storage piles, one for straight and the other for treated. If you have room for that at your place it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## turn54

snocrete;1190956 said:


> I thought you just slammed on the brakes while flying in reverse?......Having (4) 3600lb mafia blocks sliding out the back of my bed would concern me more than a few scratches.


I have never tried four, usually I do three and that is hairy enough driving down the road



snocrete;1191170 said:


> Going 100% liquid would not be a good idea IMO. I have looked into prewet systems also, but feel I would be better off just buying treated salt, treating it myself, or paying someone like turn54 to treat it for me.?..? Having the ability to apply straight liquid though, is a whole different thing...and its a niche market.


It is a niche market, however I am lucky as my main customer does not care how the lot gets clean and dry as long as it is done before the businesses open Therefore I only do it when it benefits me, which seems to be more often than not.



JohnnyU;1191200 said:


> The only issue I see with that is having two storage piles, one for straight and the other for treated. If you have room for that at your place it wouldn't be an issue.


You could always have me treat the whole pile The only bulk salt I don't treat is what I use to make my liquid, as it's more accurate to treat it after it's in the liquid form


----------



## White Gardens

The air finally got saturated here and the snow is finally hitting the ground.

Good luck everyone, I'm getting different estimates and timing for this storm and we might now turn out with too much, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JohnnyU

turn54;1191889 said:


> You could always have me treat the whole pile The only bulk salt I don't treat is what I use to make my liquid, as it's more accurate to treat it after it's in the liquid form


That's true I suppose. I'm not sure that it's worth putting together a pre-wet system to run with just a tailgate unit and bagged product, but I might try it just for the education.

Pushed 4-5" inches this morning, and it was still coming down heavily at 9am. Taking a break to do some "real work" for a while before heading out again later. payup

Stay safe, the crazies are out in full force this morning!


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1192331 said:


> Stay safe, the crazies are out in full force this morning!


Ya, that ain't no joke. They've been nuts all day long.

I'm also getting sick of people expecting you to clear out their drives the absolute second it stops snowing.


----------



## JohnnyU

The crazies were still out just a little while ago. 

The more I think about it, the more I think I want to hang up my hat again. I'm getting tired of running around like a crazyman when it snows... I'm going to buy a blade and blower for my JD and just play around in the snow next year.


----------



## squeaky3

lol john im just the other way...i wanna get into it more

i kick myself every time it snows that i dont have a plow...but then when its not snowing i dont wanna spend the money on it

by next winter i plan to have everything i need ready to go and hopefully some places to plow


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1193073 said:


> The crazies were still out just a little while ago.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I think I want to hang up my hat again. I'm getting tired of running around like a crazyman when it snows... I'm going to buy a blade and blower for my JD and just play around in the snow next year.


 You know you would always miss it.

In all honesty, I hear ya. The sleep deprivation is what has been getting me the most this year.

This is the year where it just won't quit.


----------



## JohnnyU

squeaky3;1193289 said:


> lol john im just the other way...i wanna get into it more


I remember how that felt, 10 years ago.



White Gardens;1193391 said:


> You know you would always miss it.
> 
> In all honesty, I hear ya. The sleep deprivation is what has been getting me the most this year.
> 
> This is the year where it just won't quit.


I walked away from it completely two years ago; I took the winter off, gave all of my accounts to my uncle and pretended to be a normal person. The only thing I missed were the phone calls at all hours of the night, missed sleep, long hours of being cold wet and tired, and the extra money. The extra money was the reason that I started back up last year.

It'd be nice to find a couple of rural driveways out by me. Something about 1/4-1/2 mile long. Just enough to get my plowing "fix" and go home. Then I'll get on my JD and play around in my driveway and a few neighbors'.


----------



## all ferris

White Gardens;1192818 said:


> Ya, that ain't no joke. They've been nuts all day long.
> 
> I'm also getting sick of people expecting you to clear out their drives the absolute second it stops snowing.


I agree with this 100%. I took several tongue lashings yesterday because the lot was not clean when they got to work. It didn't stop snowing till 7am and even then it was still flurries. One was even complaining that the lot was not done and it was still snowing. I think I need to start taking anger management classes to prepare myself for just these occasions cause I want to kick all these people who complain in the mouth!


----------



## snocrete

4-6in from my measurements.

We got a couple calls, but nothing real bad. Considering how this storm came so late, it actually went better than I expected. We started around 2:30am, went through most of the accounts(some waited till end of day), then did some afternoon cleanups, and then went out last night and finished & final cleaned everything...wrapped up around 10:30pm. I got several short breaks throughout the day, which was nice, but I'm feeling it 2day. Snow removal can be like partying hard....you have fun doing it, but pay for it the next day. 


BTW, I did get some video clips. Not what I wanted, because I ran out of tape.....but some decent footage of the T190, dump w/wideout, & 1 of the subs w/ his Dogg. I'm having trouble getting them off my camera.....but will hopefully have them up by days end.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

+1 for the nut jobs on the road. I don't know what the deal was this time but it seemed that everyone was in a rush.


----------



## squeaky3

So how many of u guys have a regular 8-5 job and still plow

Do u go out early in the morning and after work or do u take ff work to plow


----------



## Fatality

snocrete;1193655 said:


> 4-6in from my measurements.
> 
> We got a couple calls, but nothing real bad. Considering how this storm came so late, it actually went better than I expected. We started around 2:30am, went through most of the accounts(some waited till end of day), then did some afternoon cleanups, and then went out last night and finished & final cleaned everything...wrapped up around 10:30pm. I got several short breaks throughout the day, which was nice, but I'm feeling it 2day. Snow removal can be like partying hard....you have fun doing it, but pay for it the next day.
> 
> BTW, I did get some video clips. Not what I wanted, because I ran out of tape.....but some decent footage of the T190, dump w/wideout, & 1 of the subs w/ his Dogg. I'm having trouble getting them off my camera.....but will hopefully have them up by days end.


This is pretty much exactly what we did. Started out around 4:30am had all commercial opened up by 10am. Took a quick nap and went back out around 3pm to do some quick cleanups. Then final cleanup was done by 2am last night. 2 good breaks in the day really helped!


----------



## White Gardens

Officially 3.3 inches in Bloomington. I'm crying foul on that total. I would say 4.5 to 5 conservatively.

You guys stink. I didn't have a chance to take a break. Around 10am I was out doing resi's and other random places.

I started to do my route and got to a couple of places just to see that someone had either done them already, or the person was complaining.

I'm going to have to start writing up in-depth letters to my customers explaining that I can't get there right when the storm ends and explain to them that they will be serviced no more than 5 hours after the storm ends.

To me getting to clients within 5 hours is highly acceptable. Even with my large lot, I can still get started on my other accounts when the snow ends.


----------



## JohnnyU

Fatality;1193706 said:


> This is pretty much exactly what we did. Started out around 4:30am had all commercial opened up by 10am. Took a quick nap and went back out around 3pm to do some quick cleanups. Then final cleanup was done by 2am last night. 2 good breaks in the day really helped!


That's about what we did too. I was finished and heading home by 8am, just to watch it snow and accumulate most of the day. The lots that were salted in the morning melted down nicely all day and jsut needed cleaned up last night. Finished cleanups and salting last night around 7pm. I'll probably go out to one today to check for additional drifting.

Adam, I have a regular 40/wk. It gets tricky fast, and can be quite rough if you value sleep.


----------



## The Lone Plower

JohnnyU;1193818 said:


> That's about what we did too. I was finished and heading home by 8am, just to watch it snow and accumulate most of the day. The lots that were salted in the morning melted down nicely all day and jsut needed cleaned up last night. Finished cleanups and salting last night around 7pm. I'll probably go out to one today to check for additional drifting.
> 
> Adam, I have a regular 40/wk. It gets tricky fast, and can be quite rough if you value sleep.


 We only got about 3" here in DeKalb from Monday night to Tuesday night. Salted Tue. early am, and then cleaned up a few spots last night too. I kind of like these storms, easy double runs on the accounts add up nice... payup

Sleep is over rated- and besides, it's only for the weary! You're young enough and should be able to tough it out! 

.


----------



## awddsm1

I have to admit that was a tough storm for me... definitely some unhappy clients around 7am... hard to explain that their 2" trigger was hit around 5-6am, and I can't be everywhere at once. Biggest issue was at a school that I do on an hourly rate for plowing only... hindsight says I should have past on this one. Ideally I should have some better equipment for this one, but when you get the same rate regardless of what you're using, you naturally want to take as long as possible... Unfortunately this usually ends up meaning other accounts suffer also. Lose-lose situation. Maybe I can talk them into a "per-event" contract next season, get some better equipment, and still be able to take on a couple more accounts for some more $$$...

I got to experience going from an 8' + wings blade back to a 7.5' w/o this storm too... I now hate my 7.5 footer... and after all the rave over the V plows and expandable wing plows, I'm getting that itch for a new plow... 

John/Mike I know you guys both have the expandable wing plows... are they REALLY all their cracked up to be?


----------



## JohnnyU

awddsm1;1194217 said:


> John/Mike I know you guys both have the expandable wing plows... are they REALLY all their cracked up to be?


In my opinion, yes. Would I pay $6000 or more for one, no.

If you have any interest in one, let me know.


----------



## JohnnyU

The Lone Plower;1193956 said:


> Sleep is over rated- and besides, it's only for the weary! You're young enough and should be able to tough it out!


I just saw this.... 

As with the wheeling hobby, the days of no-sleep are quickly becoming a thing of the past for me. I'm ready for retirement! :laughing:

More light snow Tomorrow night and possibly Monday again? payup


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1194702 said:


> More light snow Tomorrow night and possibly Monday again? payup


Yup, too much fun. Looks like another couple of storms to put in the books.

Anyone know what the record for total snow fall for the season is around here? Been looking for that and haven't found it.

Only thing I could find was totals of around 45 inches in 1977, and 78.


----------



## awddsm1

Here are the stats for Peoria.. http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ilx/climate/snopsea.php

Looks like the record was set in 78-79 at 51.6"

As of Dec 30th Peoria was at 21.7", plus what we have gotten in the last couple weeks I'd say we're flirting with the 30" mark right now.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1194217 said:


> John/Mike I know you guys both have the expandable wing plows... are they REALLY all their cracked up to be?


Yes. I cant imagine buying anything but a V or expanding wing plow at this point. I will probably be adding another Wideout for next season.


----------



## Fatality

Thats what I like to hear Mike!


----------



## snocrete

OK, got the video up on youtube. I was gonna edit the vid into 3 seperate ones but whatever.

The first part was my operator in the 190. I had him just make a quick push so I could keep working. He normally is working in tighter areas of the lot.

Second is the Wideout........and 3rd is my sub that runs the 9ft Dogg w/wings.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1195022 said:


> Yes. I cant imagine buying anything but a V or expanding wing plow at this point. I will probably be adding another Wideout for next season.


Want to buy an 810?


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1195246 said:


> Want to buy an 810?


No thanks. I like the Wideout, it has performed great for me...not that the blizzards arent good....but I feel parts and service are much better for my situation. Plus having matching plows has its benefits.

You giving it up after this winter? Sounds like this last one about did you in?


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1195397 said:


> You giving it up after this winter? Sounds like this last one about did you in?


Fighting off the flu was definitely an additional challenge, as I'm still fighting something today...

I just don't enjoy the commercial work as much as I used to. I do enjoy the rural drive ways and private lanes, maybe I'll pick up some of those out my way. The 20-30 minute drive into "town" during these conditions is also adding to the fatigue. Add to that the stress of my day job (and a potential change coming to that in the near future), I am burning the candle at both ends and from the middle. I don't want to rush around and fight the "competition" anymore. Call me old or whatever, but this is *NOT* the same industry that it was when I started back in 2000.

Maybe I'll work on picking up accounts in my area, then dropping those down in Peoria. That might make a difference as I spend nearly one hour just commuting from home to my accounts. That just doesn't make sense.

Am I way off base here?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1195671 said:


> I don't want to rush around and fight the "competition" anymore. Call me old or whatever, but this is *NOT* the same industry that it was when I started back in 2000.
> 
> I spend nearly one hour just commuting from home to my accounts. That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Am I way off base here?


Nope, not one bit. The industry is stuck on pricing right now and anyone with good paying accounts are getting under-cut left and right, dropping the prices off the lower end of the charts. Doesn't help with the growing businesses who want to expand but can't keep up with inflation and rising over-head costs.

People "think" they are making money, but they will see the realities of the industry in a couple of years.

As for the commute, that stinks for a drive. Mine is only 15-20 minutes and anything more would eat into my route times. My other saving grace is being able to stay in town at the mother-in-laws if the driving gets hairy out-side of town.


----------



## JohnnyU

I should clarify that it's really only about 20-30 minutes one-way depending on conditions. My other issue is that I've been in a foul mood since being sick on Sunday. It hasn't taken much to "overflow my bucket" this week. Hopefully I'll get a chance to relax a bit this weekend.


Are we still getting together Saturday night?


----------



## The Lone Plower

JohnnyU;1195671 said:


> Fighting off the flu was definitely an additional challenge, as I'm still fighting something today...
> 
> I just don't enjoy the commercial work as much as I used to. I do enjoy the rural drive ways and private lanes, maybe I'll pick up some of those out my way. The 20-30 minute drive into "town" during these conditions is also adding to the fatigue. Add to that the stress of my day job (and a potential change coming to that in the near future), I am burning the candle at both ends and from the middle. I don't want to rush around and fight the "competition" anymore. Call me old or whatever, but this is *NOT* the same industry that it was when I started back in 2000.
> 
> Maybe I'll work on picking up accounts in my area, then dropping those down in Peoria. That might make a difference as I spend nearly one hour just commuting from home to my accounts. That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Am I way off base here?


Not off base at all John. I've got 2 accounts that are 30 mins. from my house, but in opposite directions. I'll drop one for sure next season, and am working on picking up a few within 15 mins. of the house instead.

Hope to add a few more lawn clients this coming season too, and all within town. A nice tight route, a couple small commercial properties and the residentials would be good for me.

.


----------



## awddsm1

I totally agree with the other guys John... I quit my 8-5 two years ago to do lawn maintenance and snow plowing full time... I'm still learning every day by kicking myself in the rear for taking more than I can handle. It's hard to turn the work down, but I'm realizing very quickly that you can loose more than you make if things aren't the way (and where) you need them to be. I know I have to make some tough decisions this spring in order to keep things under control.


----------



## snocrete

John....take a step back....deep breath....and I will buy you a couple beers 2moro. It will all work out

I guess were still a go for 2moro. Is around 5 or 6pm good? Are we meeting at SilverBullet?


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1196329 said:


> John....take a step back....deep breath....and I will buy you a couple beers 2moro. It will all work out
> 
> I guess were still a go for 2moro. Is around 5 or 6pm good? Are we meeting at SilverBullet?


Silver Bullet, sounds good. 

I need to go to HF anyway....


----------



## Thomas.Creation

If we do it at 5 I can make it. My wife booked a play for us at 7:30 ):


----------



## White Gardens

I won't be able to make it. Head cold and crap I need to do around here.


----------



## White Gardens

Is there anything falling in the Peoria area right now?

Just wondering if this crud on the radar is actually hitting the ground?


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1197363 said:


> Is there anything falling in the Peoria area right now?
> 
> Just wondering if this crud on the radar is actually hitting the ground?


I was out running around late last night, but it never really did anything. I did see alot of city of peoria trucks out salting/sanding.....but now it seems as though it was unnecessary. They really should have been doing all the side streets that still look like s h i t. I didnt see any EP city trucks out, but that dosent mean they didnt do anything.

Guys, I had something important come up and I dont think I'm gonna be able to make it. If any of you still gtg, have John text me(or any of you that have my #)....If things work out, I may be able to pop in at the last minute.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1198126 said:


> I was out running around late last night, but it never really did anything.


It maybe sleeted for about 15 minutes here, but not enough to actually make anything slick.

I just got back from actually spending time with the fam for Christmas. Finally.

I also picked up a set of used pro-wings from my brother-in-law.  Can't wait to stick them on tomorrow.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1198585 said:


> I also picked up a set of used pro-wings from my brother-in-law.  Can't wait to stick them on tomorrow.


Cool! You will see a significant increase in productivity with them. Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1198747 said:


> Cool! You will see a significant increase in productivity with them. Thumbs Up


Ya, I'm hoping to speed things up a little. The big lot I do is a great place to test any wings out.

I've got a couple of areas I windrow to the edges, and a couple of areas I need to push to the ends.

Even though not being the best of the bunch, they will do for now. The moldboard is pretty rough on the plow so I didn't want to shuck too much money or time into a set of wings.

I wish I had a little more time before the next snowfall, otherwise I would do some mods to the wings to beef them up a little, but overall I try to be careful with my equipment and try not to hit curbs too hard when plowing, so they should hold up good.


----------



## JohnnyU

Good deal Nick, I was looking through my computer for some of the pictures of my modified wings, but I can't find them right now. Post up some pictures when you're finished. We haven't seen too many pictures of that big rig...

Sorry I didn't end up making it last night, hopefully a good time was had by all.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1199097 said:


> Good deal Nick, I was looking through my computer for some of the pictures of my modified wings, but I can't find them right now. Post up some pictures when you're finished. We haven't seen too many pictures of that big rig...
> 
> Sorry I didn't end up making it last night, hopefully a good time was had by all.


Sounds like everyone dropped off like flys for this GTG. We need to plan one for the middle or end of next month, and hopefully by then the winter will be tamed by then.

I will post pics. The truck is dirty as all heck as it hasn't quit snowing long enough for me to wash it up.

Here is a pic from last spring after I just got done with cleaning up and painting the dump bed. Right now it's getting a few spots of rust back on it and I need to put another coat back on in the spring.










Here is also a link to my LS thread showing the work we did.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=272897&page=39

Enjoy! Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

The truck looks really good Nick! It might look even better with that 22" amber Lightbar up there....


I am going to try to get my truck cleaned up today too. I know it's cold, but it needs it. BAD.


----------



## JohnnyU

One more thought for both you and Mike (And anyone running a dump or flatbed), I think a set of these fenders would help protect the underside.

http://www.lifetimetruck.com/polyfenders.htm


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1199372 said:


> One more thought for both you and Mike (And anyone running a dump or flatbed), I think a set of these fenders would help protect the underside.
> 
> http://www.lifetimetruck.com/polyfenders.htm


I've heard good things and bad things about those types of fenders. When we re-did the bed last year the underside was the best place on the bed, including the wheel well areas.

The only reason I think that was is because the previous owner had put a roll-on bed liner in those areas.

As for a lightbar, I could put one up there but I would end up doing it permanent and I'm afraid that when I go get materials that the loader operators will trash it. I do have strobes in the front parking lenses and the rear light boxes. What I really want to do is get some flush mount LED strobes for the top edge of the cab-over, facing forward for a bit more viability.


----------



## JohnnyU

Since you have the large west-coast style mirrors, I've also really liked the Whelen Micro Edge mini bars that are mounted out there. They're wide enough that you can see them around the body, and don't flash back into your eyes.










That or mount it on a self-leveling bracket out in front of the cab protector, kind of hanging over the cab.

I like LEDs, but they are pretty directional, a set angled at a 30-45° angle might work well.


----------



## White Gardens

Hmmm. That's a good thought too. The problem with my front strobes is that I get flashback off my plow and that drives me nuts. Those would be a good solution.

Wings are on, and now I just need to drill the holes for the rubber peices. I think as soon as I get my new cutting edge, I'll go ahead and replace the rubber to have a fresh start on both.


----------



## snocrete

Truck looks good Nick! Now you just need to give us some action shots....or better yet, some vid


----------



## White Gardens

Hmmmm. My phone does take some good videos, I'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## JohnnyU

Rain, snow, and freezing rain for tomorrow, yay!



> ...SLICK TRAVEL CONDITIONS LIKELY MONDAY...
> 
> AN APPROACHING STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING SNOW TO THE AREA AS EARLY
> AS MONDAY MORNING. THEN...WARMING TEMPERATURES ALOFT WILL CAUSE
> ANY PRECIPITATION TO CHANGE TO SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN BY MIDDAY
> INTO MONDAY AFTERNOON. TEMPERATURES...BOTH SURFACE AND
> ALOFT...ARE EVENTUALLY EXPECTED TO WARM ENOUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON
> INTO THE EVENING FOR PRECIPITATION TO FALL IN THE FORM OF RAIN.
> 
> WHILE SIGNIFICANT SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION IS NOT ANTICIPATED
> WITH THE APPROACHING STORM...A PERIOD OF LIGHT SNOW AND/OR ICE
> ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE INTO MONDAY AFTERNOON. THIS COULD MAKE
> FOR SLICK TRAVEL CONDITIONS ON UNTREATED SURFACES. SOME LIGHT ICING
> MAY STILL OCCUR AS TEMPERATURES CLIMB ABOVE FREEZING LATER MONDAY
> DUE TO THE FROZEN GROUND AND LINGERING SNOW COVER. ANY LINGERING
> PRECIPITATION SHOULD CHANGE BACK OVER TO SNOW OVERNIGHT MONDAY
> INTO TUESDAY...BUT LITTLE OR NO ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1200169 said:


> Rain, snow, and freezing rain for tomorrow, yay!


I don't think it will be too bad. It looks like it's going to get above freezing by noon and stay that way into the evening.


----------



## snocrete

I'm hoping to get a salt run out of this, but its questionable we will even get that. This may be a good scenario for liquid treatment......


----------



## Fatality

With temps above freezing not sure if it will do much but cross our fingers for atleast a salt run or 4


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like a wash for any services at least for today.

Here you go Johny, this is what I was contemplating for the headache rack facing forwards.


----------



## JohnnyU

I did a little salting this morning, everything was melting down nicely. Not real sure what it's doing now though.


I like that Headboard-LED light, that's kinda neat. Biggest question is, how much?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1200743 said:


> I did a little salting this morning, everything was melting down nicely. Not real sure what it's doing now though.
> 
> I like that Headboard-LED light, that's kinda neat. Biggest question is, how much?


Good question, I haven't figured that out yet.

Edit, just found one for $535.00. Ouch.


----------



## White Gardens

Is ready to plow to my maximum potential. Wings look like they'll work pretty good.

If I keep them and the moldboard I want to go ahead and modify the pro-wings a bit, and also paint the plow White Gardens Blue. I was originally wanting to paint it this fall, but the snow came in sooner than I wanted.

Yes, needs a wash something fierce. After tonight/tomorrow, I'll wash her up the next nice day I get.


----------



## JohnnyU

White gardens blue, is that sort of like John Deere green? Lol


The truck looks nice for being the middle of winter. Some chrome simulators would look nice as well.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1201971 said:


> White gardens blue, is that sort of like John Deere green? Lol
> 
> The truck looks nice for being the middle of winter. Some chrome simulators would look nice as well.


Yep, it's all about Branding and Brand color. The plow would look sweet in process blue (WG blue). That and I'd love to stick my Logo on the plow too.

I want to stay away from the simulators. I've seen them get trashed pretty easily if you curb the tires. I am going to re-paint the rims and rings/hubs this spring though to clean them up.

Also too, even though they do look good, I think they are a bit pretentious for who I am. In an industry where everyone thinks I'm expensive, I don't want people to think the money they pay me goes to frivolous things. If others want to put them on, then that's fine with me though.


----------



## awddsm1

Wow! Didit ever get slick out there for a while this evening. Nice little shot freezing drizzle passed thorugh and left everything with a paper thin layer of ice over everything. Saw more cars in ditches tonight than any other storm thus far this year. Looks like most roads have been salted now. Nice little surprise this evening I guess.


----------



## Fatality

It came on quick! Got home about an hr ago from a quick salt run.


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1203032 said:


> It came on quick! Got home about an hr ago from a quick salt run.


Ya, I salted almost all my accounts and including my residentials. I called them all and there was no hesitation and everyone said please do.

I was at TGI Friday's for a night out with the fam and before we went in it was starting to look iffy. As soon as we got out from a quick meal, everything went to glass.

Some pretty bad accidents around town too.

Edit, just checked the radar, looks like the flurries might actually come through. Looks like I won't be getting any sleep tonight.


----------



## snocrete

Wings look good Nick....you can clear your mirrors now when fully angled?..?..?

Did a little salting yesterday, a little the day b4, and now a full run this am. Jan. hasnt been what Dec. was, but I'm not complaining. Looks like we might get an inch (or 2) 2nite?


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1203608 said:


> Did a little salting yesterday, a little the day b4, and now a full run this am. Jan. hasnt been what Dec. was, but I'm not complaining. Looks like we might get an inch (or 2) 2nite?


January, the last week or so, has been good for salt, not as much for plowing. Hopefully that changes tonight...

payup


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1203608 said:


> Wings look good Nick....you can clear your mirrors now when fully angled?..?..?
> 
> Did a little salting yesterday, a little the day b4, and now a full run this am. Jan. hasnt been what Dec. was, but I'm not complaining. Looks like we might get an inch (or 2) 2nite?


Don't know for sure yet. I'm guessing it's going to help when I get up next to posts and light poles. The mirrors definitively make it a challenge.

I was hoping to get a new cutting edge put on before this storm too, but that didn't happen. Looks like I'll have to do that in the next couple of days.


----------



## JohnnyU

Snowing pretty good right now, kids!

I got my LED flood light from DDM Tuning the other night, this thing is pretty cool for $40. Lots of light output, nice die-cast housing and harness. I'll try to snap a picture tonight.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1204154 said:


> Don't know for sure yet. I'm guessing it's going to help when I get up next to posts and light poles. The mirrors definitively make it a challenge.


I have the same style mirrors on my 1ton, and even with running a 10ft plow you still have to be careful.



JohnnyU;1204677 said:


> Snowing pretty good right now, kids!
> 
> I got my LED flood light from DDM Tuning the other night, this thing is pretty cool for $40. Lots of light output, nice die-cast housing and harness. I'll try to snap a picture tonight.


been doing some salting this am....and yes, it seems as though its starting to pick up.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1204687 said:


> been doing some salting this am....and yes, it seems as though its starting to pick up.


I think I've been out salting every morning for the last four days. Not too bad really. Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

Finally got done with this round. Some customers wanted their drive done, and others didn't.

Need to clear a couple of lots tonight after all the cars are gone.

I need a vacation......


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1204780 said:


> I think I've been out salting every morning for the last four days. Not too bad really. Thumbs Up


Same here John....salt worked really well today.



White Gardens;1205183 said:


> Finally got done with this round. Some customers wanted their drive done, and others didn't.
> 
> Need to clear a couple of lots tonight after all the cars are gone.
> 
> I need a vacation......


....at least you got to drop your plow....just salting for us.

And whats "vacation" ?


----------



## awddsm1

Heck, most of mine that actually take salt had enough left from the ice the other night that they melted off pretty good on their own. Think I'm going to check things tonight while the lots are empty since it's supposed to get so cold. Don't want an ice skating rink forming tonight.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1205385 said:


> Same here John....salt worked really well today.


I'm not complaining really. I would like to see some plowable snow again though.


----------



## snocrete

gave the dump a quick bath yesterday....figured it deserved a rinsing with all the salting its done this week.


----------



## White Gardens

Nice, looks good Mike.

Everyone ready for the next couple of rounds of snow?

Looks like a transmission swap might be in my future.


----------



## JohnnyU

Truck looks nice Mike, mine needs a bath pretty badly too. I washed last weekend before this latest round of salt-spray. I'd like to wash it again tomorrow if it warms up.


----------



## JohnnyU

More salt thrown this morning. That's 5/6 for this week....


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;127732 said:


> More salt thrown this morning. That's 5/6 for this week....


I know you debated getting a salter for this year.....bet you feel good about your decision now payup

5/6 here also John. I've went through a "little" more salt at this point than what I anticipated, but thats a good thing I suppose.

Just got a call from an account that rarely takes salt...said they want salted late 2moro night.payup.....that will make me 6/7.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1207944 said:


> I know you debated getting a salter for this year.....bet you feel good about your decision now


After this week, I'm glad that I did get back into it, but at the same time, it's weeks like these that really wear me out fast.



snocrete;1207944 said:


> 5/6 here also John. I've went through a "little" more salt at this point than what I anticipated, but thats a good thing I suppose.


Actually, I have gone through *far more* salt than I had anticipated this year as well. I had originally planned on only salting at one or two accounts, and only using a few bags per event. That's quickly changed to burning through half a pallet or more for a full salt run. Being back up to this amount of salt usage makes me think that a VP6000 or SaltDogg 1500 would have been a wise purchase. Then again, 3x the initial investment with only slightly lower material costs would have taken longer to see the ROI that I am seeing. A little more "manual labor" saves me from running back and forth to the barge terminal to get loaded, so I guess that's a benefit as well.

I'm going to go "suit up" and head to the car wash to wash everything down and turn it back into a brick of ice. LOL


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1207977 said:


> A little more "manual labor" saves me from running back and forth to the barge terminal to get loaded, so I guess that's a benefit as well.
> 
> I'm going to go "suit up" and head to the car wash to wash everything down and turn it back into a brick of ice. LOL


I've gone through massive amounts of salt this year too. It's getting out of hand. I'm just hoping that after Monday, we can get a bit of a break so I can do some good maintenance to the truck and finally diagnose the rattle I'm hearing. (we're suspecting flex plate or Harmonic Balancer). Also need to grease everything and give it a good bath. Heck, if the snow stays away for a while, I might put a fresh coat of paint on the dump bed.

How much are you guys getting salt for at the terminal off the river? I know I talked to you Johny at the GTG and it's seems like I'm getting a good deal for bulk, but I didn't know if it's any cheaper there?


----------



## JohnnyU

I have developed a rattle in my front end as well. I know it needs shocks, and an oil change, so I'll crawl under there hopefully tomorrow and see what I can see.

Nick, I don't know what they're getting for a ton off hand. I have heard from different guys anywhere from $90-140/ton. No idea, as I'm still cutting bags.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1208352 said:


> Nick, I don't know what they're getting for a ton off hand. I have heard from different guys anywhere from $90-140/ton. No idea, as I'm still cutting bags.


If I wasn't throwing volume, I would highly consider doing bags. A couple of times now I've dealt with frozen loads of salt and that can be a pain. That and if you have any left over you run the risk of it absorbing moisture and freezing.

That or I would create a bulkhead/box on the back of the truck and keep it covered as much as possible so I can still utilize my under tailgate salt spreader.

That and with the drop sides, I could easily load a pallet in the truck and put 200 lbs in the auger whenever I needed salt.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1208352 said:


> I have developed a rattle in my front end as well. I know it needs shocks, and an oil change, so I'll crawl under there hopefully tomorrow and see what I can see.


Ya, I got pretty lucky. We diagnosed the problem today and it turns out it's the flexplate that is rattling.

Makes me feel tons better as a tranny swap would have been 1200+ by the time I got all the parts together.

Still though, the flexplate is going to cost $250.00 plus tranny fluid and exhaust doughnuts as I'm going to have to pull the tranny out some in order to change it out.


----------



## JohnnyU

After cleaning up today's mess, it looks like we may have a little bit of a break this week. I'm alright with that, I want to get the Kohler in my JD torn down.


----------



## awddsm1

I think everyone's ready for a little break. 

Maybe time to try to squeeze in a GTG?


----------



## JohnnyU

I'd be up for a gtg.


----------



## White Gardens

Count me in, I'm getting tired of looking at the inside of my truck and the inside of my house.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1210621 said:


> I think everyone's ready for a little break.
> 
> Maybe time to try to squeeze in a GTG?


I agree. Today makes me 7/8 on saltings (with a little plow cleanups thrown in).....plus I was sick all last week. Somewhere else I read someone saying they have been working a ton of hours for such a little amount of snow....thats exactly how I've been feeling lately.

What about Wed @ 7pm or Fri. @ 7pm? SB ?


----------



## Fatality

Friday works for me


----------



## awddsm1

Friday would work better for me personally...


----------



## turn54

friday works for me as well


----------



## JohnnyU

Saturday might work better for me, but I'll see if I can make it Friday if that's what the crew decides!


----------



## JohnnyU

Snow Showers/Light Snow for tomorrow, maybe we'll see another salt run out of this one?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1213897 said:


> Snow Showers/Light Snow for tomorrow, maybe we'll see another salt run out of this one?


Looks like it so far.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1213897 said:


> Snow Showers/Light Snow for tomorrow, maybe we'll see another salt run out of this one?


And I just got the dump cleaned up about 45min ago.

So Fri 7pm @ SB? Is that the plan?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1214419 said:


> And I just got the dump cleaned up about 45min ago.
> 
> So Fri 7pm @ SB? Is that the plan?


Doh! I've held off washing the truck for that reason and I'm glad I have. After tomorrow though I'm going to get it done so I can work on it while it's clean.

Time sounds good to me. I'm in.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I'll make it this time.


----------



## White Gardens

Sorry for missing out this time around. I needed to get my load of salt off my truck and wash it up in order to tackle the flexplate tomorrow.

My neighbor is free to help tomorrow early, so I wanted to make the most of the time with his help as I possibly could.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Groundhog Day Storm May Affect More than 100 Million People 
By Alex Sosnowski, Expert Senior Meteorologist
Jan 28, 2011; 3:15 PM ETShare | . A large winter storm forecast to unfold could adversely affect more than 100 million people next week from the Rockies to the Plains, South, Midwest and Northeast, if it develops to its full potential.

The latest indications continue to point toward a large storm forming amidst a building temperature contrast over the middle of the nation. Precipitation and strong cold air/warm air circulation around that storm will affect many millions of people from the interior West to the Atlantic Coast as next week progresses.

We are calling this system the Groundhog Day storm, and it will likely severely impact ground travel, and lead to canceled flights, school delays and closures. The storm is not only a concern for Wednesday, but for much of the week as the system moves along.



Warm air building over the Plains now will be dramatically replaced by a charge of arctic air that will lead to blinding upslope snow along the High Plains and the Front Range of the Rockies.

As the cold air charges southward and becomes more shallow, a substantial ice storm may unfold for portions of the southern Plains. Meteorologist and former resident of the southern Plains, Heather Buchman, states, "This is the type of storm that could shut down the region with high winds, plunging temperatures, ice, snow and a rapid freeze-up on roads."



Expert Senior Meteorologist John Kocet points out, "Some parts of the Plains and Rockies may have a daily temperature drop of 50 degrees or more, caused by the storm."

If the storm develops to its full potential, parts of the Plains will experience life-threatening AccuWeather.com RealFeel® temperatures.

Nasty cold air, marked by near- or below-zero temperatures, could possibly grip areas during the day as arctic high pressure builds over the northern Rockies and Plains as the storm passes by.

The charge of cold air clashing with warm air will likely lead to heavy, perhaps severe, thunderstorms sweeping eastward through parts of the Mississippi Valley and South.

Depending on the storm's configuration as it heads to the eastern half of the nation, a zone of heavy snow and ice may form from parts of the Ohio Valley to the mid-South and mid-Atlantic.



Depending on the track of the storm and how quickly it re-forms along the Atlantic Coast, heavy snow could blast part of the Great Lakes and much of the Northeast.

Some benefits from the storm would be more needed rain in the Deep South, moisture for the southern Plains, and the stirring out of fog over parts of the interior West.

How nasty the storm gets and the primary form of precipitation for the Northeast, Midwest, interior South, and Plains depend on the exact track of the storm, still days away.

The storm will have many negative effects, especially in parts of the Northeast, where snow-removal budgets are blown and roofs are stressed to the failure point from the magnitude of prior, record-breaking snowstorms.

According to AccuWeather.com Chief Meteorologist Elliot Abrams, "Kids in portions of Kentucky have missed over two weeks of school already this winter."

Meteorologist Mark Mancuso stated, "This storm and perhaps a second storm could impact travel to the Super Bowl in Dallas next weekend, potentially from areas of ice, snow, high winds and cold."

The system expected to parent the storm over the middle of the nation was located 500-1,000 miles off the coast of the Northwest U.S. Friday.

Keep checking in at AccuWeather.com for updates on this storm that will threaten lives and property.


----------



## White Gardens

Ha! Thanks for the heads up, but they are only saying a few inches at this point. I don't think it going to be the 12"+ storm we've been waiting for.

Here is how I sum up Accuweather.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/snowy-conditions-proving-hazardous-for-nations-idi,18705/

And this is just a good laugh.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/fema-advisory-released-for-new-orleans,18977/


----------



## jimmyzlc

Check out this link. GFS at 120 hrs.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILX

The map will change as we get closer, it's changed 3 times just today.


----------



## White Gardens

Jeepers, that's looking pretty rough.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm not buying it, thanks though...


----------



## snocrete

I dare it to snow 8 -10 inches.


----------



## White Gardens

How was the GTG guys. I feel bad for missing it.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Check out this new map.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILX

Massive snow if it happens.


----------



## cfpd0707

At least everything melted so we'll have somewhere to put it again if it happens... I mean their predictions are usually right haha:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys just reading threw your thread. But any way need to go to our thread for northern ILL /weather OLDDOGG is showing for all of us mon.tues. wed 1to 3 mon into tues and tuesday into Wedsday 14 to 18 and it looks not to miss us TAKE A LOOK 

Just tryin to FYI thanks DIRISHMAN / DMAC

HAPPY PLOWIN TO ALLThumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

Thanks for the heads up guys.

Our local weather men are staying tight lipped about the next storm totals. They said tonight that they are going to start making those predictions tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm not hearing any realistic predictions yet, but some sources are saying accumulations of 12"+ north of the I-70 Corridor.


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1219850 said:


> I'm not hearing any realistic predictions yet, but some sources are saying accumulations of 12"+ north of the I-70 Corridor.


Just noticed that from the NWS this morning... I think mother nature heard snocrete's dare... :laughing:

Time to make sure everything is ready to go I guess, can't say we didn't have at least SOME warning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

u guys are in the motherload of it all.....lucky s.o.......


----------



## snocrete

Thanks DIRISHMAN & 1olddog2! Things are looking promising for us to see significant amounts. 


I double dog dare it to snow 12+ inches :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snocrete;1220010 said:


> Thanks DIRISHMAN & 1olddog2! Things are looking promising for us to see significant amounts.
> 
> I double dog dare it to snow 12+ inches :laughing:


ruff ruff ......


----------



## JohnnyU

I TRIPLE DOG DARE it to snow 12".


----------



## snocrete

:laughing:........payup........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1220010 said:


> Thanks DIRISHMAN & 1olddog2! Things are looking promising for us to see significant amounts.
> 
> I double dog dare it to snow 12+ inches :laughing:


Hey any time GUYS as long as I can help and not keep anyone out of the loop we are all in ILL so one hand washes the other. good luck and safe and Happy plowing See ya after the storm and we all look like this  thanks Dirishman


----------



## KMBertog

you guys are going to get hammered with the heaviest this week! best of luck to you guys, and send some of it to the north suburbs will ya!?


----------



## Fatality




----------



## snocrete

I better not be the only one to get vid/pics of this one! I know John U is good for some, but some of you other guys need to contribute to the snow smut!


----------



## Fatality

If this one turns out to be decent ill snap some pictures!


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1220521 said:


> I better not be the only one to get vid/pics of this one! I know John U is good for some, but some of you other guys need to contribute to the snow smut!


I'll get some pics. I have a feeling this will be a good "Scoop n' Stack" storm! payup


----------



## awddsm1

Scoop and Stack may be an understatement... This will be my first 12+ storm if it really happens. I think it may be time to line up a rental skid for Tues-Wed... and maybe a dump truck too... Hell, might be time for a frikin wheel loader!!!

Found out my "sub" is out for the season too... This is gonna be interesting to say the least!


----------



## JohnnyU

awddsm1;1220682 said:


> Scoop and Stack may be an understatement... This will be my first 12+ storm if it really happens. I think it may be time to line up a rental skid for Tues-Wed... and maybe a dump truck too... Hell, might be time for a frikin wheel loader!!!
> 
> Found out my "sub" is out for the season too... This is gonna be interesting to say the least!


I'll PM you my number. Give me a shout if you need help.


----------



## tls22

good luck guys...be safe


----------



## JohnnyU

This map is showing us in the 12-15" range...

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILX


----------



## White Gardens

Holy Crap!

This is going to get pretty ugly pretty quickly.

I feel really bad about missing the GTG, but in all honesty I'm really glad I took the extra time to work on the truck.

I called my subs to make sure they were ready to go, I called the owner of a JD544E to see if it's available. I got my extra salt reloaded, got the mini-skid started, dragged out my 10K trailer to park it in a good spot, backed the mini skid into the shed in order to push snow out as it exits, and grabbed a set of extra chains I have to throw under the tires if I get stuck.

Edit: 6 Hour flywheel swap complete!

I think between plowing with the storm I'll be OK, but I would be lying if I wasn't nervous.

The sub will be around with his 4wd tractor and box for the big lot.

The mini will be for some smaller drives, and a couple of smaller lots to move and stack snow after the storm.

Good luck everyone, stay safe.

Brandt, give me a call if you need any help. Can't guarantee that I will be available, but I will see what I can do.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1221071 said:


> This map is showing us in the 12-15" range...
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=ILX


John, I think it actually shows us in the 18-20 inch color.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1221128 said:


> John, I think it actually shows us in the 18-20 inch color.


Oh dang, you're right!.



payup
Thumbs Up


----------



## awddsm1

Crap... maybe it's time to call altorfer and see if I can get a D6 for the week...  :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

Here you go Mike. Not snow stuff but at least something to look at that's not adult orientated. HA

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1221242#post1221242


----------



## White Gardens

Here's the kicker. WMBD is only predicting 6 inches for the Bloomington/Normal area as they feel that the warm air is going to push farther north, thus giving us more freezing rain than snow.

Really what it comes down to is that any deviation, North or South, is going to have a big impact on storm totals.


----------



## Fatality

Nick you do the same buddy. If you get in a bind give me a shout and I'll see what I can do


----------



## squeaky3

man now im wishing i would have saved a few bucks and put a plow on my truck

looks like i will just have to play squeaky's recovery service this week if we get this snow

anyone know anyone who plows up my area and needs any help id be glad to help out if they got the equip


----------



## JohnnyU

Ok kids, time to put on your big girl pants and deal with the onslaught of momma nature!

payup


See you all next week...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1221258 said:


> Here you go Mike. Not snow stuff but at least something to look at that's not adult orientated. HA
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1221242#post1221242


Ya, thats ok and all......but I'm talkin totally uncensored snow porn. :laughing: Just make sure you keep a camera with you on this one.



JohnnyU;1221800 said:


> Ok kids, time to put on your big girl pants and deal with the onslaught of momma nature!
> 
> payup
> 
> See you all next week...


:laughing::salute:

I have tons of crap I need to get done this AM..... but after that, If I'm not saltin or plowin, I'll be chillin on the couch.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1221829 said:


> I have tons of crap I need to get done this AM..... but after that, If I'm not saltin or plowin, I'll be chillin on the couch.


I'm working this morning, and maybe some of tomorrow, but I have a ton of vacation time I plan on burning in the next two weeks....

I'm picking up a Skid Steer tomorrow for the week, if anyone needs help it will likely be available. PM me for my number if you need help. I'm primarily working in the Pioneer park area, but we might venture out in different directions once the roads are a bit cleaned up. Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

Don't worry Mike, I'll have the Camera with me this time. I'm thinking about taking the "Good" camera too so I can get some good clean shots, and possibly some short vids.

We'll see though. I wish I had a small Tri-pod to stick it on so the vid isn't all jumpy and crap.


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1221926 said:


> I'm working this morning, and maybe some of tomorrow, but I have a ton of vacation time I plan on burning in the next two weeks....
> 
> I'm picking up a Skid Steer tomorrow for the week, if anyone needs help it will likely be available. PM me for my number if you need help. I'm primarily working in the Pioneer park area, but we might venture out in different directions once the roads are a bit cleaned up. Thumbs Up


I've got a SS reserved for tomorrow also... I'll mainly be in the Washington/Metamora/Germantown area... Same deal, if anyone needs assistance, let me know. Probably park it in the Washington area for the brunt of the storm, but willing to travel once the roads get cleaned up.

Stocking up on fuel and Mountain Dew for this one... and some


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1221406 said:


> Nick you do the same buddy. If you get in a bind give me a shout and I'll see what I can do


Thanks Brandt! Stay safe!


----------



## turn54

Dang it, wish I hadn't taken back the cat wheel loader last week. OH well, still have the deere 544j if any body gets in a jamb. I think Mike, Nick, and Johnny all have my number. 

Nick, I got 300 gallons of the new stuff mixed up. I'm gong to try and direct spray/pre-treat part of a lot tonight. I also took some bulk salt and put it on a tarp and pre-treated it, I want to see if it sticks or just runs through. The product is quite sticky, so I'm hoping for good results. I'm sure I'll get to test out it's performance this week as well. Never had time to get my wet at the spinner setup going yet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

FYI to all you Dirishman here from northern ill weather thread this info if for all

OLDDOGG ON OUR SITE IS SAYIN ANOTHER DOOSIE OF A STORM FOR FRIDAY INTO SAT BUT IS NOT SAYIN HOW MUCH POSSIBLE

HEY WHITE GARDENS AND SNOWCRETE JUST A LITTLE FREINDLY F Y I

HAPPY SAFE PLOWING GUYS]


----------



## White Gardens

*turn54*

Thanks for the offer. If I get in a bind I'll let you know if I need the help. It always feels good to know you've got help.

If you need any help at all, let me know too. The way this storm is turning out, seems like traveling is going to be next to impossible so if I can get there I will.

Jim Cantore of the Weather Channel is predicting this to be the worst snow storm central IL has seen since the 1800's..........................

Please stay safe guys.


----------



## alsam116

Alright guys I would love to come to your area and help you guys out and make a little coin in the process since were only getting rain here. I would like to come up tonight or in the morning and stay untill you dont need me anymore on wednesday night or thursday or when ever. if anyone is interested please give me a call @513-390-0049.

I dont want to make the trip up there for just 10 truck hours though so please keep that in mind if you could. 

Thank you all in advance,
Alex Lewis


----------



## cfpd0707

Called every equipment rental place in the bn area at 8 this morning... and everything was reserved. I guess I woke up just a little to late haha. Good thing I've got a few friends with skids, boxes, and blades! Good luck guys!


----------



## squeaky3

this storm is gonna be big....i cant wait for it all


----------



## JohnnyU

DIRISHMAN;1222501 said:


> FYI to all you Dirishman here from northern ill weather thread this info if for all
> 
> OLDDOGG ON OUR SITE IS SAYIN ANOTHER DOOSIE OF A STORM FOR FRIDAY INTO SAT BUT IS NOT SAYIN HOW MUCH POSSIBLE
> 
> HEY WHITE GARDENS AND SNOWCRETE JUST A LITTLE FREINDLY F Y I
> 
> HAPPY SAFE PLOWING GUYS]


Thanks for the heads up Dirishman!



alsam116;1222604 said:


> Alright guys I would love to come to your area and help you guys out and make a little coin in the process since were only getting rain here. I would like to come up tonight or in the morning and stay untill you dont need me anymore on wednesday night or thursday or when ever. if anyone is interested please give me a call @513-390-0049.
> 
> I dont want to make the trip up there for just 10 truck hours though so please keep that in mind if you could.
> 
> Thank you all in advance,
> Alex Lewis


Alex, if you had heavy equipment, I would tell you to load up, but it's just not worth it to bring a truck.

I rolled over the scale at the gravel pit tonight on my way home, 11,600# 
Damn.


----------



## squeaky3

what did you have loaded up john?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey White Garden

was that big red Case Three wheeler ready for a plow hook up or is that that Beat juice Sprayer LOL Nice fix on the truck flex plate


----------



## JohnnyU

squeaky3;1223088 said:


> what did you have loaded up john?


Salt and plow. I don't plan on throwing any salt until it is all said and done. After talking to JohnnyD over on the other site, he told me that with 2000# plus of ballast and my turned up CTD, I should bw able to push like a D4, or at least a D2. :laughing:

I picked up the ss this afternoon and spent a little time at one lot I dropped it off at moving back some piles in preparation for this and maybe this weekend's storm. payup


----------



## JohnnyU

DIRISHMAN;1223105 said:


> Hey White Garden
> 
> was that big red Case Three wheeler ready for a plow hook up or is that that Beat juice Sprayer LOL Nice fix on the truck flex plate


Is that your tug in your avatar? Do you have any more pictures of that, those things are AWESOME!


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1223105 said:


> Hey White Garden
> 
> was that big red Case Three wheeler ready for a plow hook up or is that that Beat juice Sprayer LOL Nice fix on the truck flex plate


That thing is actually a three wheel air spreader with a liquid tank on it too. It's been out spreading dry starter fertilizer for next spring.

The thing is basically set up to throw salt with wet/pre-treatment system. :laughing:

Yes, definitively a needed fix and I'm glad it went well. I can tell the difference in the truck in power and vibrations.Thumbs Up

On a storm note. Did what I needed to do this evening. Contemplating scraping off the inch or so that we've already got. It's a mix of snow and small hail sized sleet. I think I might leave it though for traction value tomorrow, and let the freezing drizzle hit it tonight so that it doesn't turn into a rink underneath the snow.


----------



## snocrete

First I wanna say thanks to DIRISHMAN for posting up weather updates for us southerners!Thumbs Up 

I went and rented an extra SS this AM, and dropped it off at 1 of my bigger jobs....lined up an extra operator, and got a bunch of other stuff done. Sounds like some of you guys did the same. I spread about 6 ton earlier, but probably wont spread much more till its close to being over. 

Getting tired and need sleep to be ready....thinking about getting up around 1 or 2 to check weather....good luck everybody & be safe. Those of you that have my number, feel free to call me if you need anything...would be glad to help in any way I can. For those that dont have my # - John U, awddsm1, turn54, fatality, & I think White Gardens all have my #...few others here also have it if needed.


----------



## squeaky3

if i was closer i would be glad to help you guys out

but most of you are at least an hr away from me


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1221933 said:


> Don't worry Mike, I'll have the Camera with me this time. I'm thinking about taking the "Good" camera too so I can get some good clean shots, and possibly some short vids.
> 
> We'll see though. I wish I had a small Tri-pod to stick it on so the vid isn't all jumpy and crap.


Thumbs Up I'm easy to please..............................................................................................kinda



alsam116;1222604 said:


> Alright guys I would love to come to your area and help you guys out and make a little coin in the process since were only getting rain here. I would like to come up tonight or in the morning and stay untill you dont need me anymore on wednesday night or thursday or when ever. if anyone is interested please give me a call @513-390-0049.
> 
> I dont want to make the trip up there for just 10 truck hours though so please keep that in mind if you could.
> 
> Thank you all in advance,
> Alex Lewis


Would love to tell you to come up, but as John said....its heavy equipment that is (going to be) in demand....I wish I owned another SS or 3 right now, or maybe a 908 cat wheel loader. I would just park all the cute little trucks and run strictly machines:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

squeaky3;1223276 said:


> if i was closer i would be glad to help you guys out
> 
> but most of you are at least an hr away from me


Pontiac is about 1hr from me...1.5 - 1.75 in bad weather. I bet I could keep you busy doing snowblower/shovel/walk spreader work 2moro & wed. If your interested, I will pm you my # and we could talk 2moro morning. I will know more at that time, and could tell what I have available and what comes my way. I have already had many calls about assisting on jobs & locations that arent on my reg route.


----------



## alsam116

snocreete and johnny u where are you guys located in ill?? and can you pm me what kind of hourly rate you pay for a skid? might be worth renting one on the way there if you guys are out of them on your side. i would certainly appreciate it.
Thanks again,
Alex Lewis 513-390-0049 give me a call if you have any ??'s phone is always on.


----------



## snocrete

alsam116;1223331 said:


> snocreete and johnny u where are you guys located in ill?? and can you pm me what kind of hourly rate you pay for a skid? might be worth renting one on the way there if you guys are out of them on your side. i would certainly appreciate it.
> Thanks again,
> Alex Lewis 513-390-0049 give me a call if you have any ??'s phone is always on.


Peoria, IL and several surrounding towns.

Rates on subcontractor pay for SS's are from $55/hr all the way to $100/hr depending on job,machine,attachments,operator, etc.


----------



## alsam116

so you are on the iowa border? wheeled skid with bucket pay? just curious it might be worth renting and hauling if i can get enough hours in.i lied i know where you are now. i think you are actually closer to me (or atleast less interstate changes).


----------



## White Gardens

The problem your going to have alsam116 is that you are going to have to pass through the ice storm to get here.

You would have to leave no later than 2am tonight to try and get here to beat the storm. Otherwise they are talking 1-4 inches an hour once it starts in tomorrow morning and not ending until noon (earliest) on Wednesday.

Not trying to discourage you, just saying that it's going to be *extremely* dangerous to drive in this crap.


----------



## turn54

off to start the fun. I just remembered I have access to two more takeuchi tl140's. I think I might get them ready to be trailered for relocating. Accuweather just bumped our total's up to 20.9". Good luck and be safe fella's.


----------



## awddsm1

Just got back from a quick run this morning to clean up a couple places... Roads are actually pretty good right now, but things are WAY too quiet out there. Much less traffic than normal. At least MOST people are smart enough to stay in today.

I made some calls last night to some of my residential customers, just warning them that I probably won't be there at 8am tommorrow to have them cleaned out... it's amazing the doubters out there. They're the last ones on my list... you know, since we won't actually get anywhere near that much snow...


----------



## snocrete

Went and spread another 7 or so ton this morning....trying to relax for a while at the house, eat some breakfast, and get my self ready for the real fun. Radar looks like its gonna be here in about 1.5 - 2 hrs.?.? I've heard anywhere from 2 - 4 inches an hour.


Fatality, did you get ahold of that guy?


----------



## White Gardens

Just came in myself after scraping off a couple of lots from the frozen crap last night. Really glad I left the bit of snow down that I did as the freezing drizzle and sleet stayed on top of it nicely, and didn't make the pavement a skating rink.

Ya *Mike*, crazy on the inches per hour predictions.  I want to keep up with most of my properties as the storm progresses, but it's going to be extremely hard to get around. I just can't get over how much is going to come down in 24 hours. Just insane!

Ya *turn54*, you need to fill me in on how the new brew is working for you. Glad to know you got some backup equipment to.

We've already got one *Fatality*. HA! His truck is spewing tranny fluid out of the torque converter seal on his truck. Sounds like he has some back-up options in the works though. Thumbs Up


----------



## JLL25

Any suggestions on running a Bobcat with no front window/door in all this mess???

I had to get it, it was the only one left for rent in my area. I plan on bundling up and wearing goggles but thought maybe someone on here has had to do this before and might have a suggestion from experience...


----------



## JohnnyU

JLL25;1223882 said:


> Any suggestions on running a Bobcat with no front window/door in all this mess???
> 
> I had to get it, it was the only one left for rent in my area. I plan on bundling up and wearing goggles but thought maybe someone on here has had to do this before and might have a suggestion from experience...


That's what I have. Multiple layers, good gloves, hand warmers, ski-mask, etc. It's not that bad, but is is much nicer to be in a heated cab. My only complaint with a heated cab is that the HVAC system can't always keep up when it snows this hard and the windows end up frosted/snowed up. We shall see.


----------



## snocrete

JLL25;1223882 said:


> Any suggestions on running a Bobcat with no front window/door in all this mess???
> 
> I had to get it, it was the only one left for rent in my area. I plan on bundling up and wearing goggles but thought maybe someone on here has had to do this before and might have a suggestion from experience...


A full face motorcycle helmet would be nice.

FWIW, Lowes/Menards/etc has everything you need to make a half a s s door for cheap. Little bit of plexiglass, screws, bungees, and some 1x4's ripped down to 1x2's for frame work. Depending on how fancy you wanna get, and how bad this storm gets, will determine how long it lasts. I did something like this on my first Bobcat, and it lasted about 48 hours during a Thanksgiving blizzard we had about 7 yrs ago.....but man was it worth it. Patched it up and got a couple more little storms out of it......that spring I traded it in for a fully decked out version of the same machine.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1224006 said:


> A full face motorcycle helmet would be nice.


A snomobile helmet would work nicely too.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1224019 said:


> A snomobile helmet would work nicely too.


That could be the same thing really...or are you messing with me?


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1224023 said:


> That could be the same thing really...or are you messing with me?


Mostly messing with you. They are basically the same, but sled helmets usually have different venting to help keep the shield from fogging up.


----------



## snocrete

I want vid of John U all dressed up in a cabless machine in 20inches of snow and 30mph winds.:laughing: I'm laughing with you John, not at you (kind of)

John, you have went from wanting to sell all plow related things and get out completely....to going hard core on me running a cabless machine. You're Nutz!:laughing: I :salute: you John! Just think of it this way, your making memories:laughing:

Oh man, I think I might be going looney waiting for this $ h i t to hit.... Bring it on already.


----------



## awddsm1

I think everyone is getting looney... just heard from one account asking if I could wait and do their lot in only push so they don't have to pay so much... Sure... let me hop on craigslist and find that guy advertising drives for $10 each...


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1224035 said:


> I want vid of John U all dressed up in a cabless machine in 20inches of snow and 30mph winds.:laughing: I'm laughing with you John, not at you (kind of)
> 
> John, you have went from wanting to sell all plow related things and get out completely....to going hard core on me running a cabless machine. You're Nutz!:laughing: I :salute: you John! Just think of it this way, your making memories
> 
> Oh man, I think I might be going looney waiting for this $ h i t to hit.... Bring it on already.


Have to make due with what you have! It was almost double the price for a Cat with enclosed cab from Altorfer. I can rought it out, I'm pretty hardy. 

I'm still done, but I won't throw in the towel mid-season, I have to finish. I start my new job in about two weeks, so I'm hoping we'll be about finished with winter after this one....


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1224040 said:


> I think everyone is getting looney... just heard from one account asking if I could wait and do their lot in only push so they don't have to pay so much... Sure... let me hop on craigslist and find that guy advertising drives for $10 each...


I told you yesterday that I had a few accounts that I am waiting till its all over to hit(by my choice not customers, but they were ok with this plan). Well, now I have 2 that I am doing this on. These will be great to get vid/pics of.

Rob, did you kindly explain to them it's not that simple.? My 2 that are being left alone are priced by the inch, and I think if I do em with one of the Bobcats when its all over "1 time"....I should come out pretty good....as opposed to hitting them 2 or 3 times with trucks.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1224047 said:


> Have to make due with what you have! It was almost double the price for a Cat with enclosed cab from Altorfer. I can rought it out, I'm pretty hardy.
> 
> *I know, just messin with ya.*
> 
> I'm still done, but I won't throw in the towel mid-season, I have to finish. I start my new job in about two weeks, so I'm hoping we'll be about finished with winter after this one....


calling for snow fri, sun, & mon. :laughing: so dont make any big plans. Whats the new job? You gonna sell everything at the end of winter?


----------



## snocrete

Well gentlemen, I'm headin out. Gotta go to the shop and meet one of the guys to go over some stuff. I have a feeling by the time i get done with that it will be go time. I dont have internet on my phone so I'll check when i can. Good luck, be safe, & make some money!


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1224061 said:


> I told you yesterday that I had a few accounts that I am waiting till its all over to hit(by my choice not customers, but they were ok with this plan). Well, now I have 2 that I am doing this on. These will be great to get vid/pics of.
> 
> Rob, did you kindly explain to them it's not that simple.? My 2 that are being left alone are priced by the inch, and I think if I do em with one of the Bobcats when its all over "1 time"....I should come out pretty good....as opposed to hitting them 2 or 3 times with trucks.


Not so much of not being able to get through it, but the time it would take to get through it all at once. This is a very truck friendly lot, nice and open, and makes a lot more sense to keep up wilth it. I've made up my mind that next year everything is going to be "by the inch" insead of pushes or events like it is now. Rookie mistake. I think I got them straightened out... Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1224064 said:


> Whats the new job? You gonna sell everything at the end of winter?


It is still in Mossville but I'll be in a different buildin,g in Fuel Systems Engineering. Direct Cat position, not contract, so that's a perk.

I'm going to sell the spreader for sure, but not sure what I'm going to do with the 810.


----------



## awddsm1

Well, I give up, at least for now. Snow was covering the pavement faster than i could clear it just at one site... Tazwell county trucks were pulled from the roads a little bit ago... ZERO visability. The final straw was the road sign I ran over...

Stay safe out there!! And stay home if you can!!


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, gave up here too. The wind is just brutal. If there wasn't any wind then it would have been fairly easy to keep up with it.

Basically I was just P*$#*&! into the wind.

Called my sub with the tractor and we decided to give it a shot tomorrow morning to open up a couple of places for business. Otherwise it's just nuts to try to do any real clearing.

Stay safe, at the mother-in-laws house in Bloomington to ride the storm out.


----------



## JohnnyU

We're parked too. Can't hardly see the trucks parked in the driveway. We'll head out in the am and see how we make out.


----------



## squeaky3

i hope everyone is staying safe out there...and get lots of pics and vids for us

we have well over a foot of snow here with 2-4ft drifts in town with very very bad conditions in the country


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm alive.


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1226419 said:


> I'm alive.


Me too... I think... It's quite possible I'm at the devil's doorstep...:yow!:


----------



## White Gardens

Wow. Taking a break and then going to try to get my mini out. I've got 3 places to finish up this afternoon and I'm going to sleep forever.......


----------



## JohnnyU




----------



## tls22

glad you guys made it home...now get some sleep


----------



## The Lone Plower

So what'd you guys end up getting for totals? We got 15.7" in DeKalb, and about 15 mins East of us by my dad got 20.3".

I've decided I really don't like doing resi drives, at least not in town anyway. I'm going to solicit a few more smaller commercial properties for next season and try to get away from the resi stuff.


.


----------



## jimmyzlc

We got 4 inches of sleet where I live with a couple inches of snow on top. If you did not get the sleet off in a reasonable amount of time the sleet turned into a block of ice. Talk about a ***** to get up. Took two three man crews 2 days to get what normally would have taken 10-12 hours. Next time I'l take 20 inches of snow over this crap any day.


----------



## White Gardens

12.5" on top of 2" we got the previous night here.

It's been insane, and I've got some places to finish up with my mini today. The Vermeer S600TX that I own is proving invaluable. The thing is a beast on sidewalks.


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1227507 said:


> We got 4 inches of sleet where I live with a couple inches of snow on top. If you did not get the sleet off in a reasonable amount of time the sleet turned into a block of ice. Talk about a ***** to get up. Took two three man crews 2 days to get what normally would have taken 10-12 hours. Next time I'l take 20 inches of snow over this crap any day.


Was talking to my bro-in-law in Champaign and he says it's a nightmare there. He actually just called me today asking to barrow my machine to break up crap on the sidewalks.


----------



## snocrete

We ended up with around 15 inches, give or take 2 or 3 inches, depending on where you went. 
I got some vid, but no pics. I really wish I would have got some pics of the driveways in the 2 subdivisions we do, before we cleared them.......some of the drifts were as high as the gutters and almost the whole length/width of the driveways. I will try and snap some pics of them 2day...getting ready to go run around and check stuff out. 

All in all, things went pretty good. I'm glad I had 2 extra SS's on this storm.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1228177 said:


> I'm glad I had 2 extra SS's on this storm.


That's no lie. I'm glad I rented one and had sub'ed a loader for some of the bigger stuff.

I'm fairly certain that everyone knows this was a pricey removal. payup


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1228197 said:


> I'm fairly certain that everyone knows this was a pricey removal. payup


Yes it was!

They are calling for 2 inches on Sun....I think I am gonna hold on to one of the extra SS's.


----------



## awddsm1

I wish I would have had another ss... Still have a playgound to finish cleaning up and some "snowbird" drives... then a couple places that I need to go back and push some piles back. 

Finally got some sleep so I can sort of think straight. Things definately could have went better for me, but I learned a TON that I can use to improve things. #1 - no more hourly contracts... 

It looks like a chance of snow about every 3-4 days for the next couple weeks according to accuweather... not sure if I like that or not.


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1228159 said:


> Was talking to my bro-in-law in Champaign and he says it's a nightmare there. He actually just called me today asking to barrow my machine to break up crap on the sidewalks.


My parents live in CU and they say it's a mess. Nice big blast of artic air coming down will freeze everyting solid for a long time.


----------



## corkireland

Only lost my two wings in the storm, everything else held up well, Thank god for new tires on the truck on monday. I had about 48 hrs in the last three days. It always hurts when you can't get out to keep up with the storm because of the winds. Roads were near impassible by 10:00 pm on Tuesday night.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

*Pics*

Some pics from the storm.


----------



## snocrete

Thats awesome Tom!!!!:salute: I got a pretty good idea where all those pics were taken at......but the last one I have doubts about. Is it the steak house? 
I bet that truck was a beast with all them bags in it! Kinda makes it sit level 2 huh? lol!


I didnt get any pics, just some vid. When I get some time I will get them downloaded onto my youtube account....then post em up here.


----------



## White Gardens

corkireland;1228596 said:


> Only lost my two wings in the storm, everything else held up well, Thank god for new tires on the truck on monday. I had about 48 hrs in the last three days. It always hurts when you can't get out to keep up with the storm because of the winds. Roads were near impassible by 10:00 pm on Tuesday night.


Not being able to keep up was the worst.

I took my wings off knowing fully well that trying to break open sections would have been harder.

That and the roads were so narrow that I knew that I would have less clearance driving down the road.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Got a sub question for you guys. I've never had to use one in the past, but with this last storm and the amounts they where talking I hired a guy to help. glad I did. My question is what is a resonable amount of time to pay him for his services.


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1229356 said:


> Got a sub question for you guys. I've never had to use one in the past, but with this last storm and the amounts they where talking I hired a guy to help. glad I did. My question is what is a resonable amount of time to pay him for his services.


80 bucks an hour is the going rate around here.


----------



## Fatality

Broke 2 transmissions this storm. One of which should be ready by the end of next week. Got to figure out what to do until then since they are calling for 1-3 inches on Sunday. grrrrrrr


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1229387 said:


> 80 bucks an hour is the going rate around here.


Dude, 80/hr is not the going rate for subs around here. I wish it was, but its not. Sub rates in trucks are "around" $45 low end - $80 high end.

Jimmy, I dont like saying exact numbers on the net....but you should pay the guy "some" of his traveling time, not just the time he spent on each lot.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1229474 said:


> Dude, 80/hr is not the going rate for subs around here. I wish it was, but its not. Sub rates in trucks are "around" $45 low end - $80 high end.
> 
> Jimmy, I dont like saying exact numbers on the net....but you should pay the guy "some" of his traveling time, not just the time he spent on each lot.


Generally speaking that's what is paid. It does go lower, and some higher for equipment, but that seems to be the "ideal" number around here.

I know one guy who pays for certain levels of subs. Basically in a nutshell he pays for their availability.


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1229406 said:


> Broke 2 transmissions this storm. One of which should be ready by the end of next week. Got to figure out what to do until then since they are calling for 1-3 inches on Sunday. grrrrrrr


Sent you a text.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

snocrete;1229225 said:


> Thats awesome Tom!!!!:salute: I got a pretty good idea where all those pics were taken at......but the last one I have doubts about. Is it the steak house?
> I bet that truck was a beast with all them bags in it! Kinda makes it sit level 2 huh? lol!
> 
> I didnt get any pics, just some vid. When I get some time I will get them downloaded onto my youtube account....then post em up here.


Well your wrong about the last picture, It was Bensons back lot. You have no idea how much that weight helped, I felt like a tank plowing thanks for all the bags.


----------



## White Gardens

Here you go Mike. More pics and possibly a vid tonight. :salute:

These were all taken out at the In-laws house outside of town. I had to use the mini to bust open the old eastern entrance to drive into the yard. Took me an hour to bust the drifts with the mini and drag my trailer out to the road to hook it to the truck.

Township piles in front of east entrance. The actual driveway is on the west and drifted in.









Actual Driveway is under those drifts



















First passes in Bloomington, older sub division.









Sunset over Vermeer. Thumbs Up


----------



## cfpd0707

Just a few pics from the last storm
























The Loading dock was completely full








2 Mile long drive








It even blew under the parking deck

After running 4 trucks and a skid we only ended up breaking an axle shaft on my 93 chevy, the drivers window on my 85 Chevy, and got stuck only a handfull of times. Not to bad for the storm that we had!


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1229574 said:


> Generally speaking that's what is paid. It does go lower, and some higher for equipment, but that seems to be the "ideal" number around here.
> 
> I know one guy who pays for certain levels of subs. Basically in a nutshell he pays for their availability.


Gotcha, I'll agree with that.



Thomas.Creation;1229857 said:


> Well your wrong about the last picture, It was Bensons back lot. You have no idea how much that weight helped, I felt like a tank plowing thanks for all the bags.


I see it now.......thought I had a better eye than that.

As for the bags, I told Nick R. your truck would be a tank with all that...and to not be jealous 

White Gardens & cfpd0707, thanks for the pics!!!!! I am hoping to get some of my vid footage uploaded 2day. Its kinda funny, but I didnt get any pics this time....just vid.


----------



## snocrete

here ya go...the last 2 were just for fun......




























P.S. cfpd0707, is the maroon chevy w/western V your truck? It looks familiar....You didn't buy it from a guy named Ross did you?


----------



## squeaky3

i watched those after they were uploaded to youtube and didnt even realize that it was you

i thought i heard something about peoria though on the radio

good vids too


----------



## snocrete

squeaky3;1231677 said:


> i watched those after they were uploaded to youtube and didnt even realize that it was you *Yep*
> 
> i thought i heard something about peoria though on the radio *You did*
> 
> good vids too


Thanks! You make any money pullin people out on this one?


----------



## squeaky3

i made $20 off some people i knew for years, couldnt get their car out in the middle of the blizzard but i did bring them to their house

other than that i only pulled 2 other pople out..one being a friend who was stupid and got stuck in a parking lot

i went out that one time on tues nite and didnt want to go out anymore..and by the time i did all the stuck cars had already gotten towed


----------



## cfpd0707

snocrete;1231672 said:


> here ya go...the last 2 were just for fun......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. cfpd0707, is the maroon chevy w/western V your truck? It looks familiar....You didn't buy it from a guy named Ross did you?


Yup. bought it from him a few years back. Its been an awesome truck to me!!


----------



## snocrete

cfpd0707;1231906 said:


> Yup. bought it from him a few years back. Its been an awesome truck to me!!


Thats great! Ross is a good guy and a very good friend of mine....he always takes real good care of his trucks/equipment.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1230535 said:


> Just a few pics from the last storm
> 
> View attachment 93073
> 
> 2 Mile long drive
> 
> After running 4 trucks and a skid we only ended up breaking an axle shaft on my 93 chevy, the drivers window on my 85 Chevy, and got stuck only a handfull of times. Not to bad for the storm that we had!


What area is that drive located? Looks somewhere like the Mackinaw River areas.

I was pleasantly surprise at how well my truck did in tight spots and not getting stuck. The only real problem I had was the snow had enough moisture to not roll off my snow foil very easily, and I would end up hanging up the front end on packed snow. Had to shovel out lightly a few times, but went great with only 800lbs or so in the rear. Snow foil modifications will be happening very soon.....

Worst for me was back dragging one side of a loading dock and curb checking a rear tire, blowing it out, and bending the rim. Finished the dock for the semi, and headed to Don Owens.

Luckily we were able to beat the rim back in place and get the bead seated. I realize now I got real lucky and I need a spare tire and rim.


----------



## cfpd0707

White Gardens- you're exactly right. It runs right along the mackinaw just north of Carlock. I had about 2500 lbs in the back so I usually was able to get through everything. However when I did get stuck, it was good!


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1232006 said:


> White Gardens- you're exactly right. It runs right along the mackinaw just north of Carlock. I had about 2500 lbs in the back so I usually was able to get through everything. However when I did get stuck, it was good!


How was the snow on that drive? Did it drift in at all, or was it pretty consistent due to the natural wind breaks?

Regardless, that looks like a fun road to plow! Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

Few more Pics. Got pictures of the mini in action at my house. Finally had a chance to clean up around here yesterday. Only thing that stinks is that my sidewalk is getting shotty, so I couldn't get a good scrape on it. Regardless though I can get my garbage cans to the curb a heck of a lot easier now.

First set of pics are of a driveway that I had to snow blow. I do the neighbors house (almost exactly the same setup) and these people called to have it done too.

The incline at the entrance was too steep to feel safe on the mini, and parking is non-existent on this block. Basically I just charged my hourly rate and it worked out good in the end. Still a pain in the neck though.


----------



## White Gardens

Here's the mini. Definitively need a light material bucket for it to be more efficient. But, If I only use it for snow once every 10 years, that's fine with me.


----------



## JohnnyU

There is one up-side to this past storm.... My wife told me that we need a better snow blower. I'm going to find a larger 2-stage unit. I have a blade for the front of my JD, but a blower would be nice to have for these larger snows.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1232232 said:


> There is one up-side to this past storm.... My wife told me that we need a better snow blower. I'm going to find a larger 2-stage unit. I have a blade for the front of my JD, but a blower would be nice to have for these larger snows.


I'm contemplating one for the Mini skid. Not sure if it would be productive or counter productive though in large storms.

Wish I had a two stage walk behind for the couple of accounts I do. But then I would have had to deal with ramps and use my S-10, etc....

Make sure you get a good one that's not an MTD! I'd go with a Simplicity.


----------



## JohnnyU

MTD's are that bad, huh?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1232273 said:


> MTD's are that bad, huh?


MTD makes an OK walk behind in all honesty, but everything else they make is junk. Troy Bilt, Cub Cadet, Yard Man, Murray, Craftman and any other box store blower is made by them. (Besides JD at Lowes)

I had an MTD single stage 21 inch blower with an actual metal auger, and it ate snow up pretty good. Too bad they cheapened them and now only use the rubber paddle with no support and they don't throw worth a darn. That's why I went with the Toro Power clear.

I'd try to find any older two stage blower to be honest. It's hard to find a well built machine anymore that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. If you go new though I would look at simplicity for the good cost/quality factor. (Even though now made by Briggs and Straton, who own Snapper, and Ferris)

If you want the ultimate versatile machine, I would go with a BCS. With all the money you made this year it would be a good investment. HA!

http://bcs-america.com/

.


----------



## JohnnyU

I have an old Dayton 5/24 that needs some attention. I didn't get around to replacing the cutting bar before winter, and it doesn't blow real well. The old 5hp Techumseh is really cold-blooded as well. 

Maybe I'll swap it out for an electric start engine that has a bit more power, as well as change the drive pulley size....


----------



## White Gardens

Not a whole lot of chatter on this thread right now.

Is everyone still recuperating? I finally got my first full nights sleep last night. It also felt nice to not have snow on the brain when I woke up this morning.

The craziest was the feeling of waking up to a nightmare during all of this........


----------



## JohnnyU

Hey Nick.... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108292

You need those for your mirror brackets.


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1233676 said:


> Not a whole lot of chatter on this thread right now.
> 
> Is everyone still recuperating? I finally got my first full nights sleep last night. It also felt nice to not have snow on the brain when I woke up this morning.
> 
> The craziest was the feeling of waking up to a nightmare during all of this........


I'm just trying not to think about snow right now... :laughing:

Actually I finally sat down last night and started imputing all my info to get invoices ready... I was actually a little disappointed in the numbers... seemed like a lot more work.

Also got some repairs to do... I think I tore up a front CV shaft on the chevy, and put a dent in the driveshaft on the dodge... plus after running that hard I really need to go through and check everything over real good. Probably about time for a tranny flush on the dodge too.

Looks like there is a big warm up coming next week... I'd like to see a couple more SMALL storms this season yet, but I guess the melt off wouldn't be a bad thing right now either.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1233819 said:


> Hey Nick.... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108292
> 
> You need those for your mirror brackets.


Those look sweet! Too bad I've got other repairs I'd like to make first before buying more lighting. I think that I'm almost through this season and can get by. Hopefully this summer I can tackle the lighting.

Right now the list goes.....

Cutting Edge
General Plow Repairs
Truck Wiring (got some gremlins I need to work out first)
Cleaning and painting the plow.

Next season though I definitively need to get my lights in order to make safety the priority.



awddsm1;1233866 said:


> I'm just trying not to think about snow right now... :laughing:
> 
> Actually I finally sat down last night and started imputing all my info to get invoices ready... I was actually a little disappointed in the numbers... seemed like a lot more work.
> 
> Also got some repairs to do... I think I tore up a front CV shaft on the chevy, and put a dent in the driveshaft on the dodge... plus after running that hard I really need to go through and check everything over real good. Probably about time for a tranny flush on the dodge too.
> 
> Looks like there is a big warm up coming next week... I'd like to see a couple more SMALL storms this season yet, but I guess the melt off wouldn't be a bad thing right now either.


I here ya on the numbers. It seems like over 6-8 inches of snow and you go backwards with equipment repairs, time on properties, and fuel expenses.

Loving the warm-up. I need some piles to go By-By!

I did get a request though to put together an estimate for snow relocation on a property. That would be a decent little money maker. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1232249 said:


> I'm contemplating one for the Mini skid. Not sure if it would be productive or counter productive though in large storms..


I think that vermeer would be a bad a $ $ sidewalk machine(or small driveway rig when needed) with a blower on it....my buddy has a Bobcat mt52, and with the 4ft blade its not that great...but I have always wanted to try a blower on it. Machines like that arent fast enough for blades. Snowblower or Snow Bucket IMO.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1234316 said:


> I think that vermeer would be a bad a $ $ sidewalk machine(or small driveway rig when needed) with a blower on it....my buddy has a Bobcat mt52, and with the 4ft blade its not that great...but I have always wanted to try a blower on it. Machines like that arent fast enough for blades. Snowblower or Snow Bucket IMO.


Definitively worked on driveways and a couple of small apartment complexes that I do. The complexes were about the limit for productivity without a snow bucket. Only problem is that they don't make a snow bucket in small widths. I might find a 36" bucket and modify it to hold more.

I was talking to my bro-in law and I think faster yet would be a V-plow, similar to a bombardier with a V.

In a perfect world I would have another truck pulling it around with all the attachments I needed in tow so I could do what ever I needed to.

If I stick with snow removal I might have to expand a bit next year to get a few more accounts to justify another truck and plow.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1234393 said:


> Definitively worked on driveways and a couple of small apartment complexes that I do. The complexes were about the limit for productivity without a snow bucket. Only problem is that they don't make a snow bucket in small widths. I might find a 36" bucket and modify it to hold more.
> 
> I was talking to my bro-in law and I think faster yet would be a V-plow, similar to a bombardier with a V. *I would agree, but just for sidewalks up to certain depths. Blower or bucket would be good at any depths. In a perfect world you'd have all 3 though! *
> 
> In a perfect world I would have another truck pulling it around with all the attachments I needed in tow so I could do what ever I needed to.
> 
> If I stick with snow removal I might have to expand a bit next year to get a few more accounts to justify another truck and plow.


Be back n bit......looking for something you might likeThumbs Up great way to modify an exsisting bucket!

here ya go..........


----------



## JohnnyU

Mike, I'm sure I know your opinion, but I'd like to hear it (along with everyone else's)....

Bob and I are tossing around the idea of buying a piece of equipment again. We've tossed around the idea of a skid steer for a long time, but recently we've started looking at Backhoes and wheel loaders as well. For a skid steer, I'd like to find something like a 257MTL, backhoes would be in the mid-range, like a 420. We'd be looking at an older small wheel loader, like a 924-934. Obviously this would be a Cat machine, and the IT (Integrated Toolcarrier) option for the backhoe or loader would add to the versatility, but are not required.

I'm not looking at this primarily for snow, as we both have land and it'd be nice to have a machine for working around his pasture, etc.

*SS*
Advantages:
-Small and manageable with our trucks and trailers
-Versatile for all seasons
-Easy to Operate
-Could use for field/pasture work with hyd mower, etc
-Least expensive operating costs 
Disadvantages
-"Small" size
-Limited capacity
Limited visibility

*Backhoe*
Advantages
-Two machines in one
-Larger capacity
-More versatile for increased off-season uses
-Great Visibility
-Higher productivity than SS
Disadvantages
-Larger machine, would need larger trailer
-Not a great loader or excavator (good enough?)
-Higher operating costs

*Wheel Loader*
Advantages
-Great lifting/working capacity
-Great visibility
-'Highest' productivity
Disadvantages
-Very large, larger truck and trailer required
-Higher operating costs
-Larger-harder to operate
-Requires larger properties to make useful
-Limited off-season uses

For all around usage, I see a tracked skid steer being the best option, followed by the backhoe and loader respectively. If you look primarily at snow, the loader comes out on top, followed by the skid, and then the backhoe, just for versatility, etc. What are you guys' thoughts? 

EDIT:I would still like to exit the snow business, but I think having a piece of equipment on hand is key. Owning a loader and sub-contracting to guys (like myself) would have made that investment more than worth having the rest of the year. I'm sure I can find something to do with it on weekends in warmer weather too


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1234409 said:


> Be back n bit......looking for something you might likeThumbs Up great way to modify an exsisting bucket!
> 
> here ya go..........


That's what I'm talking about. That would make a huge difference on capacity. Looks like he made it removable too.


----------



## snocrete

John, you will find many more uses for the skid throughout the year....simply because of the vast attachment possibilities, and availability. Between all the rental stores around here, you have soooo many options. Backhoe would be a close second for someone like yourself...just because of the backhoe itself being very handy in the spring/summer/fall. Wheel loader would be fun, but not practical. 

What about a 80 - 100 hp Ag tractor? Pusher or plow on front, blower on back? Could be used for mowing/brush hogging in summer.....but pretty much useless for digging tasks. This is something I have seriously considered....but I always go back to just getting another skid because of the year round usage I would get out of it. 

Does Cat offer 2speed on the 257MTL? Bobcat is now starting to offer 2peed on most of the CTL's they make. I think top speed is just over 11mph.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1234481 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. That would make a huge difference on capacity. *Looks like he made it removable too*.


Yep.

I have an 88inch snow bucket, but wish I had one of these for my regular 74inch bucket. I would have used it on my rental machine on this last storm. Thinking we might get one going before winter is over.


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1234513 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I have an 88inch snow bucket, but wish I had one of these for my regular 74inch bucket. I would have used it on my rental machine on this last storm. Thinking we might get one going before winter is over.


Mike, I can whip one of those up in about an hour or so once I have the materials. It looks like he just used 1"x1" square tube, some expanded steel, and some 2"x0.125" flat stock, would be real easy to build a couple of them.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1234540 said:


> Mike, I can whip one of those up in about an hour or so once I have the materials. It looks like he just used 1"x1" square tube, some expanded steel, and some 2"x0.125" flat stock, would be real easy to build a couple of them.


I'd let you build one for my bucket if you've got all the materials. I'd just bring the bucket to you to modify it.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1234504 said:


> What about a 80 - 100 hp Ag tractor? Pusher or plow on front, blower on back? Could be used for mowing/brush hogging in summer.....but pretty much useless for digging tasks.
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> I want the best of the loader/tractor world. I still wish I would have went to that auction with the old Versatile Bi-directional tractor.
> 
> Might have to look for one this summer.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1234540 said:


> Mike, I can whip one of those up in about an hour or so once I have the materials. It looks like he just used 1"x1" square tube, some expanded steel, and some 2"x0.125" flat stock, would be real easy to build a couple of them.


Exactly my thoughts John. I actually just got off the phone with Nick that works for me...we have a few things to do n the morning, and we might go pick up the material for one. We have a welder at the shop, and Nicks pretty good with it. Looks like a project I could get some practice on....and he could easily fix my F'ups without much trouble.



White Gardens;1234542 said:


> I'd let you build one for my bucket if you've got all the materials. I'd just bring the bucket to you to modify it.


Nick, if we end up picking the material up in the morning, I could give you a call and get enough for yours. Let me know.


----------



## awddsm1

When I dropped off the T300 that I rented last week I asked about a backhoe/loader for $hits and giggles... turned out it was only about $50 more for the week... really made me wish I would have had one instead of the T300. For snow at least, it would have stacked higher, had better visability, more roomy cab, and I would have been able to road it from place to place instead of having to load it up on the trailer to move it every 1/2 mile. It would not have worked in some situations that the ss excelled in, such as the tight corners and drives though. 

Tough call really... the backhoe would be worth more per hour if you decided to sub, especially with a big 12-14' pusher on it. 

I know I need to re-asses my equipment and accounts for next year... tired of beating my head against the wall trying to make a truck and plow work when there are soooo much better tools for the job. Seriously contemplating a 48"-60" front or 3pt blower for my 2305 deere... that would be a driveway beast! with a 3pt mounted one I could also leave the loader on for a little stacking ability. Not really good for much else though. I think a mid-sized SS would really be nice, but I've got to make sure I can make enough off it year-round. Oh, and a cab w/heat is a MUST!


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1234504 said:


> John, you will find many more uses for the skid throughout the year....simply because of the vast attachment possibilities, and availability. Between all the rental stores around here, you have soooo many options. Backhoe would be a close second for someone like yourself...just because of the backhoe itself being very handy in the spring/summer/fall. Wheel loader would be fun, but not practical.
> 
> What about a 80 - 100 hp Ag tractor? Pusher or plow on front, blower on back? Could be used for mowing/brush hogging in summer.....but pretty much useless for digging tasks. This is something I have seriously considered....but I always go back to just getting another skid because of the year round usage I would get out of it.
> 
> Does Cat offer 2speed on the 257MTL? Bobcat is now starting to offer 2peed on most of the CTL's they make. I think top speed is just over 11mph.


Cat does have a 2-speed option, and for snow removal I think it's a must have. The IHI I rented last week had it, but it was still painfully slow compared to a backhoe or loader...

The ag tractor was a thought as well, but I think that would be far too limited in usage since the ag loaders aren't really very good.



White Gardens;1234542 said:


> I'd let you build one for my bucket if you've got all the materials. I'd just bring the bucket to you to modify it.





snocrete;1234576 said:


> Exactly my thoughts John. I actually just got off the phone with Nick that works for me...we have a few things to do n the morning, and we might go pick up the material for one. We have a welder at the shop, and Nicks pretty good with it. Looks like a project I could get some practice on....and he could easily fix my F'ups without much trouble.
> 
> Nick, if we end up picking the material up in the morning, I could give you a call and get enough for yours. Let me know.


If Mike isn't able to whip them out, let me know and I'll see if I can put one together for ya. Thumbs Up



awddsm1;1234703 said:


> When I dropped off the T300 that I rented last week I asked about a backhoe/loader for $hits and giggles... turned out it was only about $50 more for the week... really made me wish I would have had one instead of the T300. For snow at least, it would have stacked higher, had better visability, more roomy cab, and I would have been able to road it from place to place instead of having to load it up on the trailer to move it every 1/2 mile. It would not have worked in some situations that the ss excelled in, such as the tight corners and drives though.
> 
> Tough call really... the backhoe would be worth more per hour if you decided to sub, especially with a big 12-14' pusher on it.
> 
> I know I need to re-asses my equipment and accounts for next year... tired of beating my head against the wall trying to make a truck and plow work when there are soooo much better tools for the job. Seriously contemplating a 48"-60" front or 3pt blower for my 2305 deere... that would be a driveway beast! with a 3pt mounted one I could also leave the loader on for a little stacking ability. Not really good for much else though. I think a mid-sized SS would really be nice, but I've got to make sure I can make enough off it year-round. Oh, and a cab w/heat is a MUST!


I've operated many backhoes and skid steers, but have limited experience with wheel loaders. The increase in visibility is a huge advantage in my opinion. They are bigger, but they seem to be good multi-taskers. I'm very torn.

We'll probably go up to the RB Auction in March to see what kinds of prices equipment is bringing. Anything we get will definitely have an enclosed cab and heat. AC would be a bonus...


----------



## Fatality

Anyone else see the future forcast for the rest of feburary? Middle 40's?!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey white gardens I sent you a PM Thanks


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1235542 said:


> Anyone else see the future forcast for the rest of feburary? Middle 40's?!


Heck ya. I've only seen the lawn once since the first week of December. It's time to change the view.


----------



## snocrete

We got started on a "greedy board" 2day(if thats what you wanna call it)....will post more pics when its all painted. 25inches high by 73inches wide. BTW, these are cell phone pics.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Nice work Mike, or should I say Nick?


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1234941 said:


> Cat does have a 2-speed option, and for snow removal I think it's a must have.*agree thats a major bonus* The IHI I rented last week had it, but it was still painfully slow compared to a backhoe or loader...*that machine in 2peed is only like 8mph...unlike most 2speed machines which run 11-13mph*
> 
> I've operated many backhoes and skid steers, but have limited experience with wheel loaders. The increase in visibility is a huge advantage in my opinion. They are bigger, but they seem to be good multi-taskers. I'm very torn.*confused here john?..wheel loaders seem to be far less of a "multi tasker", than a skid or backhoe*
> 
> We'll probably go up to the RB Auction in March to see what kinds of prices equipment is bringing. Anything we get will definitely have an enclosed cab and heat. AC would be a bonus...


 machinerytrader.com seems to list alot of nice used equip....thats where I found my mini x.



awddsm1;1234703 said:


> When I dropped off the T300 that I rented last week I asked about a backhoe/loader for $hits and giggles... turned out it was only about $50 more for the week... really made me wish I would have had one instead of the T300. For snow at least, it would have stacked higher, had better visability, more roomy cab, and I would have been able to road it from place to place instead of having to load it up on the trailer to move it every 1/2 mile. It would not have worked in some situations that the ss excelled in, such as the tight corners and drives though.
> 
> Tough call really... the backhoe would be worth more per hour if you decided to sub, especially with a big 12-14' pusher on it.
> 
> I know I need to re-asses my equipment and accounts for next year... tired of beating my head against the wall trying to make a truck and plow work when there are soooo much better tools for the job. Seriously contemplating a 48"-60" front or 3pt blower for my 2305 deere... that would be a driveway beast! with a 3pt mounted one I could also leave the loader on for a little stacking ability. Not really good for much else though. I think a mid-sized SS would really be nice, but I've got to make sure I can make enough off it year-round. Oh, and a cab w/heat is a MUST!


Keep in mind Rob....this last snow we had, typically only comes around maybe a couple times every 20 yrs.....but dont get me wrong, you still want to be prepared for it.

P.S. Now that I said that, we will get another 1 yet this winter:waving:


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1236067 said:


> Nice work Mike, or should I say Nick?


....Believe it or not, I did a good portion of the welding.....So thanks, I thought "I" did a pretty good job myself. And yes, Nick deserves credit for it as well.


----------



## JohnnyU

Yea Mike, you're right. I meant that the backhoe would be a good multitasker.

The greedy board looks great, now you need to go try it out...lol


----------



## White Gardens

Looks sweet there Mike. Looks like you doubled the capacity of the bucket. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

Here ya go. Appropriately painted I think.....also included is a pic of the taillight guards we made while the paint was drying. Got some work to do on the mini x 2moro at the shop....and I think my buddy with the mt52 Bobcat is gonna have us make up a greedy board for him.


----------



## White Gardens

Ummmm, are you still going to be able to get out of the cab Mike?


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1237295 said:


> Ummmm, are you still going to be able to get out of the cab Mike?


:laughing:....I hope so.....Its a tight fit on everything, but it should be fine. Good thing I'm not fat.


----------



## awddsm1

Well, it's official guys... Peoria has broke the 78-79 record for snowfall (Dec-Feb). The Oct-Apr record is only 4" away... Still a good chance we can beat that too. Check it out... http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=ilx&storyid=63857&source=0


----------



## White Gardens

That's crazy.

I had a gut feeling about mid Nov. that we were going to get a lot of snow this year.

77 - 78 and 78-79 were consecutive in the records, so I wondered if this season was going to be a follow-up to last season's numbers.

I need to look at the record books and see how the previous season to 77 and the following to 79 was to get a gauge for next year.

Thanks for that nugget of info awddsm1.


----------



## JohnnyU

What are the tail light guards for Mike? The dump?


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1238866 said:


> What are the tail light guards for Mike? The dump?


Yes. The driver side taillight has been busted twice this season from flying salt chunks. I think its happened when the bed is at full tilt, spinner running flat out, and just the right size chunk makes it through.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1239079 said:


> Yes. The driver side taillight has been busted twice this season from flying salt chunks. I think its happened when the bed is at full tilt, spinner running flat out, and just the right size chunk makes it through.


What kind of spreader are you running? Never heard of salt chunks breaking lenses before.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1239098 said:


> What kind of spreader are you running? Never heard of salt chunks breaking lenses before.


Snowex tailgate replacement (2400 model). I dont know for sure thats whats happened...but it was damaged in the exact same way both times, and seems possible when looking at everything. I suppose I could modify the deflector slightly (and I still may), but the light guards will be nice all year round. Besides, I kinda had fun playing with the welder lately..... what you see before you is the first time I have ever used a welder.....not something I have a desire to do all the time, but I had fun.

BTW, I finished up the welding on my friends greedy board for his mt52 this a.m. I'll try and get some closeup pics of some of my better welds before it gets painted.


----------



## JohnnyU

Hey Mike...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119494


----------



## awddsm1

JohnnyU;1242649 said:


> Hey Mike...
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119494


Must have deleted the thread... I got a glimpse of it before it disappeared... Same guy mike dealt with?


----------



## White Gardens

Was that the post where a member was slighted by another member? (trying not to be too specific)


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1242649 said:


> Hey Mike...
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119494





awddsm1;1242700 said:


> Must have deleted the thread... I got a glimpse of it before it disappeared... Same guy mike dealt with?


I missed it? What happened?



White Gardens;1242748 said:


> Was that the post where a member was slighted by another member? (trying not to be too specific)


Not sure I know what your talking about, because I couldnt access John's link. I suppose you coulod PM me specifics.


----------



## JohnnyU

A guy from WI was complaining about 3311 "Triton Snow and Ice". Same problems that you had with getting a hold of him after funds were transferred. I thought you might:
a) Be able to offer him some advice
and 
b) Get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1243131 said:


> A guy from WI was complaining about 3311 "Triton Snow and Ice". Same problems that you had with getting a hold of him after funds were transferred. I thought you might:
> a) Be able to offer him some advice
> and
> b) Get a chuckle out of it.


Who's the guy in WI? Might shoot him a PM.


----------



## snocrete

Did I hear snow in the forecast for next week?

Hey White Gardens, you need 1 of these.


----------



## awddsm1

That thing is fricken awesome... would have saved a TON of time in the Blizzard, at least for what I was doing.

I saw the chance of snow Monday too, it'll be interesting to see how much, if any, sticks.


----------



## JohnnyU

Too late, I'm already in spring-mode. I'm getting ready to get back outside. I'm putting my JD tractor back together, getting the tiller dug out and serviced, and laying out garden plots.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1246090 said:


> Too late, I'm already in spring-mode. I'm getting ready to get back outside. I'm putting my JD tractor back together, getting the tiller dug out and serviced, and laying out garden plots.


You sound like some of my concrete customers.

I'm not getting excited about spring yet. Still more snow coming, and salting to do. Come mid March I'll be ready for my change in gears though(then I'll be ready to change back in Nov).


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1245693 said:


> Did I hear snow in the forecast for next week?
> 
> Hey White Gardens, you need 1 of these.


Doubt it sticks. Probably just a salt run after the the air temps hit freezing. Looks like the timing is what is going to be critical, but even Tues. looks to have a high of 35*.

That thing looks sweet. Looks like it would more than double capacity. Thumbs Up

How wide is that bucket? Is it 36" or larger? I'm still leaning towards finding a 36" to modify as I can tell that my 42" is just too wide for sidewalks.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1246260 said:


> Doubt it sticks. Probably just a salt run after the the air temps hit freezing. Looks like the timing is what is going to be critical, but even Tues. looks to have a high of 35*.
> 
> That thing looks sweet. Looks like it would more than double capacity. Thumbs Up
> 
> How wide is that bucket? Is it 36" or larger? I'm still leaning towards finding a 36" to modify as I can tell that my 42" is just too wide for sidewalks.


36inch....


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1246260 said:


> Doubt it sticks. Probably just a salt run after the the air temps hit freezing. Looks like the timing is what is going to be critical, but even Tues. looks to have a high of 35*.


That'd be alright I guess. I have a little bit of salt that I'd like to use up still.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1246090 said:


> Too late, I'm already in spring-mode. I'm getting ready to get back outside. I'm putting my JD tractor back together, getting the tiller dug out and serviced, and laying out garden plots.


I hear you screamin about being in Spring mode, I'm ready to get movin.

Here you go Mike, maybe this will get you in spring mode. Thumbs Up

In-law needed some gravel (CA-6) spread out at his house.

http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens#p/u/0/tPwtJZ-deUE

.


----------



## Fatality

Spring time fellas!


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1247814 said:


> I hear you screamin about being in Spring mode, I'm ready to get movin.
> 
> Here you go Mike, maybe this will get you in spring mode. Thumbs Up
> 
> In-law needed some gravel (CA-6) spread out at his house.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens#p/u/0/tPwtJZ-deUE
> 
> .


Good vid Nick, that thing scoots along pretty good. But like I said....I'm not getting my hopes up on the weather breaking this early. Plus I like the winter, not only because "I" actually enjoy the snow & ice work.......but because I get to spend more time going to stuff like this http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeMikieRach#p/u/0/gR5MtATQEJM


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1248147 said:


> Good vid Nick, that thing scoots along pretty good. But like I said....I'm not getting my hopes up on the weather breaking this early. Plus I like the winter, not only because "I" actually enjoy the snow & ice work.......but because I get to spend more time going to stuff like this http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeMikieRach#p/u/0/gR5MtATQEJM


The thing moves pretty good. I like it as it's more efficient than a utility tractor but small enough looking that most customers don't mind it in their yard.

Is that your son wrestling? I have to agree I like the extra family time I get during the winter too.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1248240 said:


> The thing moves pretty good. I like it as it's more efficient than a utility tractor* but small enough looking that most customers don't mind it in their yard.
> *
> Is that your son wrestling? I have to agree I like the extra family time I get during the winter too.


I bet that holds true more than most would think.

And yes, thats my boy...we have regionals next weekend, and if he wins (or places high enough) he will advance to sectionals which will be in Rock Island. I love my summer work, and that is how I make the majority of my income.....but I have also grown to love the winter and what goes along with it.


----------



## awddsm1

Anybody catch the Accuweather forcast for Thursday???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

friday and monday needs to be watched









these amounts have been getting higher and higher
over the last few runs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

why just set a new record when u can blow the old one out of the water...


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1249219 said:


> why just set a new record when u can blow the old one out of the water...


That's the right attitude. Thumbs Up


----------



## awddsm1

Hell yea... I'll say it this time to save JohnnyU and snocrete the trouble... I dare it... no, *double dog* dare it to snow another 18"... payup


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1249219 said:


> why just set a new record when u can blow the old one out of the water...





awddsm1;1249295 said:


> Hell yea... I'll say it this time to save JohnnyU and snocrete the trouble... I dare it... no, *double dog* dare it to snow another 18"... payup


Thumbs Up............I'm only seeing some flurries for thurs though?


----------



## awddsm1

It's changed quite a bit in the last 24 hrs... at one point Accuweather was calling for 4+ inches. Sounds like there is at least a chance for something Monday... I'd really like another couple storms this season yet, not really too concerned about the amounts, as long as it's enough to push.


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like there is going to be something regardless Thurs night into Fri. Lee Ransom was tight lipped about any predictions on snow totals, but it looks like something is going to fall after the rain though.

The high temps look good through the day on Fri-Sat, so even a good quick push on everything and it will melt down pretty fast.


----------



## JohnnyU

1olddogtwo;1249211 said:


> friday and monday needs to be watched
> 
> these amounts have been getting higher and higher
> over the last few runs


Any updated information for this? I assume that is Monday's system?

If we have another "blast" like the last one, I know _*for certain *_that there are going to be some customers that will be crying about budgets...

I'll make sure to rent an enclosed machine this time.... Probably a Cat at that. Thumbs Up


----------



## Fatality

this could get interesting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I will start rubbing my rabbits foot right now for all of us. Because We need to get some more plowable stuff .


Because I am going out of my frickin mind of boardum help me please anyone


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1251084 said:


> this could get interesting





DIRISHMAN;1251112 said:


> Well I will start rubbing my rabbits foot right now for all of us. Because We need to get some more plowable stuff .
> 
> 
> Because I am going out of my frickin mind of boardum help me please anyone


I haven't been bored, I'm finally getting started on my winter list.:crying: I'm also trying to get my spring started. Already have calls for some light brush/tree jobs right now, not to mention I need to do my early spring cleanups.

Winter Storm Watch went out this afternoon here. We are on the western edge of 5"-7" potential Thursday evening into late Thursday night, with rapid accumulations in that time.

I'm hearing some rumors about another storm Sun./Mon. also..............


----------



## awddsm1

This could really turn into a mess, especially with 5-7"... Temps are high enough that much of this could turn into the sloppy, wet, heavy crap that pushes like soup. Not real good for stacking. At least most of the big piles have melted down. Looks like NWS is talking 2-3 for Peoria, which is perfect as far as I'm concerned... 

Not that 18" wouldn't be fun again...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

awddsm1;1251304 said:


> This could really turn into a mess, especially with 5-7"... Temps are high enough that much of this could turn into the sloppy, wet, heavy crap that pushes like soup. Not real good for stacking. At least most of the big piles have melted down. Looks like NWS is talking 2-3 for Peoria, which is perfect as far as I'm concerned...
> 
> Not that 18" wouldn't be fun again...


I'LL take the 18 only if it was like we had lite and fluffys


----------



## JohnnyU

I have spring fever so bad already. I don't have any desire to load up the truck tonight after work.

Engine block is out of the JD, both it and the crankshaft are ready for machining once I get the new piston and rod. Tractor needs new foot skids installed and a good polishing. Hydraulic lift kit should be here in the next few days.

Here's my pile(s) of parts:


----------



## snocrete

looks like we could see some really wet/heavy snow later. predictions are all over the place, 1 - 8 inches :laughing: At least most piles are gone.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1251805 said:


> looks like we could see some really wet/heavy snow later. predictions are all over the place, 1 - 8 inches :laughing: At least most piles are gone.


Hey Snowcrete Just be glad these guys predicting the weather are not ORDERING CONCRETE for a job :laughing: I could see it now the guesser WELL WE WILL NEED ABOUT 25YDS AND MAYBE A SMALL BALANCE AND IT ENDS UP BE CLOSER TO 40 YDS WTF LOL


----------



## awddsm1

NWS has issued a Winter Storm Warning though 6 am tomorrow... 5-9"


----------



## White Gardens

Well Mike, looks like you'll be putting those greedy bars to the test. Let us know how they work in the wet snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## turn54

DIRISHMAN;1251817 said:


> Hey Snowcrete Just be glad these guys predicting the weather are not ORDERING CONCRETE for a job :laughing: I could see it now the guesser WELL WE WILL NEED ABOUT 25YDS AND MAYBE A SMALL BALANCE AND IT ENDS UP BE CLOSER TO 40 YDS WTF LOL


you would be suprised how often that happens. I don't think mike has ever done it, but alot of contractors do.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

turn54;1251996 said:


> you would be suprised how often that happens. I don't think mike has ever done it, but alot of contractors do.


Yes I know from first hand I Drive for a ready mix outfit. Have had my share DIY and Sat C.O.D as well as cetain Contractors whom do as well LMAO


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1251817 said:


> Hey Snowcrete Just be glad these guys predicting the weather are not ORDERING CONCRETE for a job :laughing: I could see it now the guesser WELL WE WILL NEED ABOUT 25YDS AND MAYBE A SMALL BALANCE AND IT ENDS UP BE CLOSER TO 40 YDS WTF LOL


 probably put me in an early grave :realmad:



White Gardens;1251902 said:


> Well Mike, looks like you'll be putting those greedy bars to the test. Let us know how they work in the wet snow.


I will. Being such a wet heavy snow, it will really test the strength. I dont think that mt52 has enough a$$ to hurt that one....but the 190 is a different story. Some basic common sense should prevent anything happening though. I'm anxious to see it work, or try it myself.



turn54;1251996 said:


> you would be suprised how often that happens. I don't think mike has ever done it, but alot of contractors do.


Good answerThumbs Up. 
And I can imagine what a pita that is when it happens on your end...in the heat of the season especially. Speaking of concrete, I've been bidding alot of work lately and this spring/summer is starting to look very promising....wont be long and I'll be bugging you - You load them trucks yet? Are they on the way? Where's my mud? How close are they? :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1251804 said:


> I have spring fever so bad already. I don't have any desire to load up the truck tonight after work.
> 
> Engine block is out of the JD, both it and the crankshaft are ready for machining once I get the new piston and rod. Tractor needs new foot skids installed and a good polishing. Hydraulic lift kit should be here in the next few days.
> 
> Here's my pile(s) of parts:


What are you putting on that john? And dont tell me a Blizzard:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1252084 said:


> What are you putting on that john? And dont tell me a Blizzard:laughing:


I thought about it.... 

I have a 42" snow/dirt blade for it, but it has no wings. I'm not sure I'll know how to use it. LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JohnnyU;1252184 said:


> I thought about it....
> 
> I have a 42" snow/dirt blade for it, but it has no wings. I'm not sure I'll know how to use it. LOL


Nope he's gonna get a new UTV boss Vee Blade with wings and as far the engine a chevey cosworth motor and turbo with HEI ignition and custom flowmaster exhaust. LOL

Damn there I go again thinkin about the drag strip and not SNOW sorry


----------



## JohnnyU

DIRISHMAN;1252409 said:


> Nope he's gonna get a new UTV boss Vee Blade with wings and as far the engine a chevey cosworth motor and turbo with HEI ignition and custom flowmaster exhaust. LOL
> 
> Damn there I go again thinkin about the drag strip and not SNOW sorry


LOL

Only exception is, I wouldn't have any use for a V, what do they do? :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JohnnyU;1252443 said:


> LOL
> 
> Only exception is, I wouldn't have any use for a V, what do they do? :laughing:


Well a vee is a type of snow plow that is used to move snow realy ,realy fast like warp speed

UNTIL YOU HIT A RAISED MANHOLE AND IT GOES FROM A (V) INTO A ( W) FROM 60-0 SEC BOOM LMFAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1252184 said:


> I have a 42" snow/dirt blade for it, but it has no wings. I'm not sure I'll know how to use it. LOL


:laughing:



JohnnyU;1252443 said:


> LOL
> 
> Only exception is, I wouldn't have any use for a V, what do they do?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## awddsm1

So where the heck is the snow??? All dressed up and nowhere to go.

Dodge is down for this storm, so I was forced to rent a machine... This time I was lucky enough to grab a Deere 310J backhoe... SWEET! Much more comfy than a skid, much better visability... Hopefully I can keep from backing into anything with the hoe...:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1252793 said:


> So where the heck is the snow??? All dressed up and nowhere to go.
> 
> Dodge is down for this storm, so I was forced to rent a machine... This time I was lucky enough to grab a Deere 310J backhoe... SWEET! Much more comfy than a skid, much better visability... Hopefully I can keep from backing into anything with the hoe...:laughing:


Its starting to flurry at my house a bit. My deck has a light dusting on it already.

So you got a backhoe this time huh......your having 2 much fun with this snow removal stuff pusher? or just the bucket? road speed & stacking will be awesome with that thing. Good luck & dont forget about the hoe!


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1252851 said:


> Its starting to flurry at my house a bit. My deck has a light dusting on it already.
> 
> So you got a backhoe this time huh......your having 2 much fun with this snow removal stuff pusher? or just the bucket? road speed & stacking will be awesome with that thing. Good luck & dont forget about the hoe!


I better be having fun for the amount of $$ I'm spending... If I had the Dodge up and running I probably wouldn't have gotten anything, but I felt I needed 2 machines working for this size storm. I wish I had a pusher for the loader... No doubt in my mind that it would handle a 12 footer EASY. That would make some quick work out of this storm... oh well, the bucket will have to do.

Main reason I went for the loader over the skid this time is that it was actually CHEAPER to go this route. The skid was slightly cheaper by itself, but the trailer put it over the top. Plus I don't have to load and unlaod this thing every 30 minutes.


----------



## Fatality

12:30am in bloomington and only light dusting. Wondering if in the next couple hours it will amount to a pushable event. Way its looking we will only get a salting in.


----------



## Fatality

Just got in. Most lots we ended up pushing and threw salt down on the rest. Time for sleep


----------



## White Gardens

What a bust. Only 3 inches total in Bloomington/Normal.

Same as Fatality. Pushed some lots early this morning and then threw salt on the rest of it.

Bought some Fluid Film and coated my shovels, snow blower and moldboard of the plow in hopes the snow didn't stick to them. As far as I can tell, it worked pretty good.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1253494 said:


> What a bust. Only 3 inches total in Bloomington/Normal.
> 
> Same as Fatality. Pushed some lots early this morning and then threw salt on the rest of it.
> 
> Bought some Fluid Film and coated my shovels, snow blower and moldboard of the plow in hopes the snow didn't stick to them. As far as I can tell, it worked pretty good.


Glad to hear you at least got a push. We got zilch a whole 1/2 inch and was up for several hour waiting and watching.and up and down every 1.5 hrs good for youguys


----------



## snocrete

I dont think I would call it a "bust", but we got on the low end of predictions here also (3in). Nice easy run really. 

I didnt need to use my new greedy board on this one, but I did play with it a little when loading my last load of salt. I think its gonna be perfect for what I intended it for. I ran it into a pretty hard pile just to see how tough it was....I wont have any worries using it on snow work.

I also rented a new S650 Bobcat and ran my 88in snow bucket on it....wow what a sweet machine! I have a couple pics of it that I'll try and get posted.

So do we have any predictions on how many more pushes for the season? I'm gonna say 2 more full pushes.payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Snowcrete
I think we get 3 more --------1more in feb and 2 in the begining of march JOThumbs Up

By the way saw your work on the greedy board Nice. No offence both of them remind me of an old brick dolly with out the wheels.You know what i am refering to right. It was used to move bricks around the job site and has amesh back to prevent the bricks from fallin thru for better carrying.........Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1253590 said:


> Hey Snowcrete
> I think we get 3 more --------1more in feb and 2 in the begining of march JOThumbs Up
> 
> *I like that prediction*
> 
> By the way saw your work on the greedy board Nice. No offence both of them remind me of an old brick dolly with out the wheels.You know what i am refering to right. It was used to move bricks around the job site and has amesh back to prevent the bricks from fallin thru for better carrying.........Thumbs Up


Thanks. And yes I do know what your talking about. The one we made for the little mt52 is for a landscaper friend of mine, and he will use it for moving materials (pavers, mulch,etc). He said he will most likely leave it on all the time....I will probably use mine strictly for snow removal, but if something comes up during the year that could benefit from it, great.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Glad to hear Snowcrete wish I had that little vermeer crawler with bucket saw one of those by where I live. But it was a Bobcat but still nice like to know how exspensive these are,Any Idea??


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1253695 said:


> Glad to hear Snowcrete wish I had that little vermeer crawler with bucket saw one of those by where I live. But it was a Bobcat but still nice like to know how exspensive these are,Any Idea??


My Vermeer S600TX costs 22K-26K new. I found mine used through a dealer for close to half of that.

Some people say the Ditch Witch SK650 Kubota diesel is more powerful than the Vermeer.

This is the coolest part of my setup. I just love how versatile these machines are.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1253816 said:


> My Vermeer S600TX costs 22K-26K new. I found mine used through a dealer for close to half of that.
> 
> Some people say the Ditch Witch SK650 Kubota diesel is more powerful than the Vermeer.
> 
> This is the coolest part of my setup. I just love how versatile these machines are.


Wow Did you get all the attachments also at that price or all extra.will say that little back hoe attach is cool .What else you have,bucket,hoe forks andtrencher attach?


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1253521 said:


> I dont think I would call it a "bust", but we got on the low end of predictions here also (3in). Nice easy run really.
> 
> I didnt need to use my new greedy board on this one, but I did play with it a little when loading my last load of salt. I think its gonna be perfect for what I intended it for. I ran it into a pretty hard pile just to see how tough it was....I wont have any worries using it on snow work.
> 
> I also rented a new S650 Bobcat and ran my 88in snow bucket on it....wow what a sweet machine! I have a couple pics of it that I'll try and get posted.
> 
> So do we have any predictions on how many more pushes for the season? I'm gonna say 2 more full pushes.payup


I'd love to 2 or even 3 more pushes, but I'm afraid that the ground is getting to warm already for it to stick much. If we have another artic blast odds are better, but all the long range forcasts I've seen seem to think that we're heading into spring rather quickly.

The 310J I rented was an awesome machine... really wish I would have had a big pusher for it, could have knocked stuff out INSANELY fast. Have to think on that more for next year... Overall a truck with an 8' blade would have been faster in the stuff we had yesterday, but I think it was quicker than a skid, and much more comfortable.


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1253695 said:


> Glad to hear Snowcrete wish I had that little vermeer crawler with bucket saw one of those by where I live. But it was a Bobcat but still nice like to know how exspensive these are,Any Idea??


Not 100%, but I think the BC mt52 is between 15-20k new...



awddsm1;1254133 said:


> The 310J I rented was an awesome machine... really wish I would have had a big pusher for it, could have knocked stuff out INSANELY fast. Have to think on that more for next year... Overall a truck with an 8' blade would have been faster in the stuff we had yesterday, but I think it was quicker than a skid, and much more comfortable.


Good to hear RobThumbs Up



White Gardens;1253816 said:


> I just love how versatile these machines are.


skid steers & mini ss's alike are so versatile...on top of the fact you get so much in a compact package, the attachment options & availability are 2nd to none...I've mentioned it before, but when I've rented/needed machines like yours, they are absolute life savers! I love going to a job, and taking machinery where people think you cant!


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1254090 said:


> Wow Did you get all the attachments also at that price or all extra.will say that little back hoe attach is cool .What else you have,bucket,hoe forks andtrencher attach?


*Just a bucket and forks. I found the back-hoe attachment on-line used and the money I saved on buying a mini with a gas over diesel to buy the back-hoe. I've already got plans on sticking a 36horse Kohler in it if the current 27 goes bad in order to boost the power some. I've run a tiller that I've rented on it, but haven't tried a trencher yet. Any attachment I need randomly I just go rent until I feel the need to buy something else. Tiller or Harley rake would be the next thing I would buy.*



awddsm1;1254133 said:


> I'd love to 2 or even 3 more pushes, but I'm afraid that the ground is getting to warm already for it to stick much. If we have another artic blast odds are better, but all the long range forcasts I've seen seem to think that we're heading into spring rather quickly.


*
I have to agree, ground and pavement temps are coming up rather quickly. The sun even through the clouds is melting everything at 29* and lower.*



snocrete;1254199 said:


> skid steers & mini ss's alike are so versatile...on top of the fact you get so much in a compact package, the attachment options & availability are 2nd to none...I've mentioned it before, but when I've rented/needed machines like yours, they are absolute life savers! I love going to a job, and taking machinery where people think you cant!


*Ya I love squeezing into back-yards with a 36 inch gate. I can pull the pins on the out-riggers and fold them in also in order to squeeze the backhoe into tight places.

Also agree about the versatility. In these tight market conditions, spending as little money and being as adaptable as possible is key. Basically I like the backhoe attachment as it's kept me from buying a mini ex, and then paying insurance, and repairs, and maintenance, any other crud that comes along with equipment.*


----------



## White Gardens

Uh Oh, chatter on this thread has come to a stop.

Is everyone throwing in the towel and not expecting anymore snow this year?

I would be really surprised if we get another push. Only thing I see is rain and a few snow showers with the possibility of some small salt applications.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1257205 said:


> Uh Oh, chatter on this thread has come to a stop.
> 
> Is everyone throwing in the towel and not expecting anymore snow this year?
> 
> I would be really surprised if we get another push. Only thing I see is rain and a few snow showers with the possibility of some small salt applications.


A few weeks ago when this was discussed, I was not ready for winter to be over. Now I am getting to that point of where I'm on the fence. I am ready for spring, but wouldnt be complaining if we got another plowable,salting, or even blizzard. By the 3rd week of March is when I starting wishing for no more snow....but are still prepared.

We are doing some drainage work 2moro. Got about 200+ ft of trenching with the mini x to do, half of it being 20 inch wide by 3.5ft deep...and the other part 9 inch wide, going from about 1ft deep to 4ft deep. Hoping to start an inside concrete job the following day that will produce work into the middle of next week. The only problem is I need 3 days without rain in order to start because of some of the outside digging that needs done on this job...so if the rain is still in the forecast for fri (by 2moro night), I will wait till monday to start.

IMO, the transition of "snow to concrete" is much less stressful and easier to do than "concrete to snow", but equally exciting! I gotta say that I enjoy what I do and like the aspect of making my own way (even though it can be stressful at times)....because if I were cooped up in an office all day or inside a factory I would go nuts.


----------



## awddsm1

I'm with ya mike... I need some down time to get the mowers all serviced and ready to go, get some estimates together, and get the house in order for the summer. I know there won't be much to do until around the end of March at the earliest, but it's nice to have the slow transition time to get everything in order. Not planning on putting the plows up for the season quite yet though... although if I did I bet it'd snow again for sure...


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1257411 said:


> . Not planning on putting the plows up for the season quite yet though... although if I did I bet it'd snow again for sure...


How bout you put em away, and we'll see what happens

Did you get my message the other day? EDIT: nevermind


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1257411 said:


> I need some down time to get the mowers all serviced and ready to go, get some estimates together, and get the house in order for the summer. I know there won't be much to do until around the end of March at the earliest.


I'm swamped right now and still have tons to do. I'm trying to get caught up on estimates from last fall, and not to mention the multitude of equipment stuff I want to get done. Not only that but I've got a few good spring cleanups I can get started on too.



snocrete;1257426 said:


> How bout you put em away, and we'll see what happens


That or schedule another GTG.:laughing:

What kind of pipe are you using for your drainage Mike? Sounds larger than 4 inch drain tile.


----------



## awddsm1

snocrete;1257426 said:


> How bout you put em away, and we'll see what happens


As tempting as it is... I'm kind of enjoying the warmer weather. I think the kids are too. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1257466 said:


> What kind of pipe are you using for your drainage Mike? Sounds larger than 4 inch drain tile.


Nope. 4inch w/sock. The pipe will be encased in 3/8 gravel. It sounds like more work than it is. (2 seperate) 100ft +/- runs I'm figuring 5hrs for me and 1 of my guys to dig / rock / lay tile / rock / backfill. Once we get to the job, we will set up the lazer and start digging. After we get started digging, I will have my guy run and get a couple loads of gravel..which is only about a 5 - 10 min drive from job. We have about 1 load of dirt to haul away, but the dump spot is literally a few hundred yards away. Our backfill job will be rough due to the fact the soil we will be dealing with wont be ideal for final grading...and we will be back to this job in about 2-3 weeks (hopefully) anyway for the concrete stage of it - at that point we will be performing a final grade for the homeowner so that he can seed it.


----------



## White Gardens

Ya it does sound like fun! Especially the back-fill.

I had luck doing a french drain using a 6 inch wide trencher and a 4 inch pipe. Lined the whole trench with fabric to keep it from going blind with silt over time and filled the trench up to the surface with CA-11 angular stone. (Basically CA-6 without the fines).

Trencher worked pretty slick, but I was extremely close to the house so a mini ex wasn't going to fit without renting a good one that had the boom that moved so you can get close to foundations.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm going to do a final wash and spray down of the PP this week. Storing it coated in FF seems to really help keep it in good shape (as good as can be realistically expected).

I have to drop my Kohler block off down in Pekin (It's a bit off of my _normal_ route), then get the hydraulics installed onto the tractor. While that engine is being machined, I have another tractor that has a smoking problem, so I'll open that up and hone/re-ring if possible. I'm also planning on bigging out the JD tiller and going through it so that it's reaady for garden tilling season this year. The hydraulic lift on the tractor should be a nice addition...

I'm also planning on bringing in a few yards of mulch for my own property this spring, plus doing a little landscaping out front. I'm going to help a buddy dig a drainage trench, and bury tile, to help prevent his driveway/yard from flooding this spring. I'm thinking about renting a trencher or 302.5 mini-ex.

In summary, I'm ready for spring....:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

So what's the verdict Johny? Is this your last snow season?


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1257858 said:


> So what's the verdict Johny? Is this your last snow season?


Yessir. It's been fun, but my full-time career is becoming increasingly complex as of late, and I don't think I can dedicate the time to this that is really required.

* The practically brand-new SnowEx SP-575 is* for sale*. 
* I'm undecided on what to do with Blizzard. I'd love to keep it, as I'd hate to be without a truck-mounted plow (first time in 12 years), but it'd almost be a shame to just let it sit in storage for me to use only once or twice per year.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1257861 said:


> Yessir. It's been fun, but my full-time career is becoming increasingly complex as of late, and I don't think I can dedicate the time to this that is really required.
> 
> * The practically brand-new SnowEx SP-575 is* for sale*.
> * I'm undecided on what to do with Blizzard. I'd love to keep it, as I'd hate to be without a truck-mounted plow (first time in 12 years), but it'd almost be a shame to just let it sit in storage for me to use only once or twice per year.


Give it to a good home! Let it live long and prosper! :salute:

Besides, you could probably do some sweet rigging to the JD and make it your snow fix. I see a blower, a blade, some rear ag tires, set of chains, etc...

How much do you want for the SnowEx?


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1257875 said:


> Give it to a good home! Let it live long and prosper! :salute:


I bet i know someone with a Dodge that might be interested.... 



White Gardens;1257875 said:


> Besides, you could probably do some sweet rigging to the JD and make it your snow fix. I see a blower, a blade, some rear ag tires, set of chains, etc...


I have the rear tires and front blade already, probably see if I can't pick up a blower along the way somewhere too.



White Gardens;1257875 said:


> How much do you want for the SnowEx?


Was asking $950 OBO. That's negotiable of course.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Johnny Sorry to se ya go but you gotta do what ya gotta do. Good luck and hey guys have a good summer May you have a good season Snowcrete hope to se ya all on here next year.So sad to see the darn season come to an end. But between the goofs we CALL WEATHER GUYS AND Mother freakin nature not cooperating. I think we are done Hopefully next season is better.

Hey Johnny maybe you could teach your signifacant other to plow for ya and you could just pop up on the site once and a while?????


----------



## JohnnyU

DIRISHMAN;1258301 said:


> Hey Johnny Sorry to se ya go but you gotta do what ya gotta do. Good luck and hey guys have a good summer.


Thanks Dirishman! Same to you!


> Hey Johnny maybe you could teach your signifacant other to plow for ya and you could just pop up on the site once and a while?????


 I wouldn't do that to my wife. In fact, I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy! :laughing:

I'll still check in from time to time.


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1258301 said:


> Hey Johnny Sorry to se ya go but you gotta do what ya gotta do. Good luck and hey guys have a good summer May you have a good season Snowcrete hope to se ya all on here next year.So sad to see the darn season come to an end. But between the goofs we CALL WEATHER GUYS AND Mother freakin nature not cooperating. I think we are done Hopefully next season is better.
> 
> Hey Johnny maybe you could teach your signifacant other to plow for ya and you could just pop up on the site once and a while?????


Thanks...and likewise. But I'm not getting carried away thinking the season is over. March can surprise you, and the fat lady hasnt sung yet. I'm good either way at this point though whether it be working w/ snow, ice, concrete or dirt.....I'm not a whiner and always ready for anythingThumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120572

:salute:


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1261540 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120572
> 
> :salute:


I just saw that John....sounds like a pretty good deal. Good luck with your sale.

Who will take care of your accounts now?


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1261541 said:


> I just saw that John....sounds like a pretty good deal. Good luck with your sale.
> 
> Who will take care of your accounts now?


My uncle and I are both exiting the commercial side of the business. He'll still keep his rural residential route though. Another friend of ours who does some snow work now wants to expand a bit and has expressed interest. Not sure exactly what will happen, as we haven't sat down with every one of the accounts yet.


----------



## JohnnyU

Rob, it was great chatting with you today, glad you were able to come out!


So, who's game for a post-season get together?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1265948 said:


> So, who's game for a post-season get together?


I'm game! This time I'll make it for sure!


----------



## snocrete

I'm sure I could make it........when/where?


----------



## Fatality

Count me in.


----------



## White Gardens

How does next Sunday evening sound? I've got a wedding to deal with next Fri./Sat.


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1266269 said:


> How does next Sunday evening sound? I've got a wedding to deal with next Fri./Sat.


How about we all just crash the wedding??? :laughing:

I'm in for whenever...


----------



## JohnnyU

I'll be traveling this weekend, but any other weekend should work for me. 

Don't plan around me completely though. I have a kind of busy schedule for the next three weekends it turns out...


----------



## Thomas.Creation

im good for this weekend but not the next


----------



## 1olddogtwo

u guys ready???


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1270455 said:


> u guys ready???


Always.....I dont think we'll see it though. I was making money with my shirt off yesterday.


----------



## AJ 502

snocrete;1270760 said:


> Always.....I dont think we'll see it though. I was making money with my shirt off yesterday.


It was like that up here on Friday. But I couldn't because we were on the 8th floor.
Times have changed since I was young when everyone wore shorts and no shirts on the Job.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1270760 said:


> Always.....I dont think we'll see it though. I was making money with my shirt off yesterday.


HA! Did everyone around you have shades on. That had to of been bright!

Doubt we get anything either. It's going to take a lot to get pavement temps back down for anything to stick for long, if at all.


----------



## awddsm1

White Gardens;1270878 said:


> HA! Did everyone around you have shades on. That had to of been bright!
> 
> Doubt we get anything either. It's going to take a lot to get pavement temps back down for anything to stick for long, if at all.


I agree... soil temps are up in the mid 40's already. If anything it will just be fun to watch it and not stress about having to clean it up.


----------



## JohnnyU

1olddogtwo;1270455 said:


> u guys ready???


Yup, I had the mowers out over the weekend doing a tune-up. Cleaned up the rest of the leaves (most of them) around my house and mulched them up for the garden. Started working on freshening up the tiller while I waited for my engine block, which I picked up yesterday.

I'm ready. Oh, you meant for snow. :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

AJ 502;1270763 said:


> It was like that up here on Friday. But I couldn't because we were on the 8th floor.
> Times have changed since I was young when everyone wore shorts and no shirts on the Job.


Good to see your back to work AJ.
The rain saturated our job so bad last night that I'll be stuck doing some running around 2day and a few little things at the shop....I was hoping to try my "new" guy/kid out today.



White Gardens;1270878 said:


> HA! Did everyone around you have shades on. That had to of been bright!


lol...na, I'm kinda darker complected anyway.



awddsm1;1270902 said:


> I agree... soil temps are up in the mid 40's already. If anything it will just be fun to watch it and not stress about having to clean it up.


x's 2.

Hope you guys are all having a good start to your warm season!


----------



## Thomas.Creation

You would need shades on if I took my shirt off. Thanks again for the mower John, tore into last night couldn’t wait.


----------



## JohnnyU

Thomas.Creation;1271199 said:


> You would need shades on if I took my shirt off. Thanks again for the mower John, tore into last night couldn't wait.


Thank you Tom. Hope you didn't steal any of my furry rotent friends. As far as I could tell, it wasn't currently inhabited, but be sure to check behind the muffler, as that's a nice warm cozy spot they seem to like.


----------



## White Gardens

Johny? Did you sell that plow too soon.......

Anybody want to place any friendly wagers on this weekends system?


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1272062 said:


> Johny? Did you sell that plow too soon.......
> 
> Anybody want to place any friendly wagers on this weekends system?


I still have it, I did sell the spreader this week though. I seriously doubt I'll need either of them this weekend. 

Going to look at an ATV later today.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1272272 said:


> I still have it, I did sell the spreader this week though. I seriously doubt I'll need either of them this weekend.
> 
> Going to look at an ATV later today.


Ya, looks like the storm is tracking South. Who in the heck has ever heard of a winter storm warning at the end of march, let alone on in Missouri.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another one tues coming


----------



## JohnnyU

I masked off all of the gasket surfaces and other sealing surfaces on the block the other day and managed to get it sprayed yesterday. I think it turned out nice.


















I figure a day or two in the furnace room of the basement should help cure the paint quickly. Then I'll get the masking removed and start reassembly. I'm going to re-wash all of the internal parts again today and seal them up in Ziplock bags to make sure they stay clean before and during reassembly.

In other news.... Heading over to the Badlands in Attica, In next weekend.


----------



## White Gardens

Is that an old Kohler Johny?


----------



## JohnnyU

Yup, K241 10hp.


----------



## JohnnyU

Well gents....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JohnnyU;1273960 said:


> Well gents....


 one last round on friday?


----------



## JohnnyU

1olddogtwo;1274040 said:


> one last round on friday?


Nope, not counting on it.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1274072 said:


> Nope, not counting on it.


Ditto. Temps are going to be way to high. Nothing but rain in the forecast. I'm already knocking out spring work like a mad-man.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens said:


> I'm already knocking out spring work like a mad-man.


Good deal Nick, any pictures to post of the landscaping work? I saw some of yours of Facebook, you do good work!


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1274370 said:


> Good deal Nick, any pictures to post of the landscaping work? I saw some of yours of Facebook, you do good work!


Thanks Johny! Thumbs Up Most if not all my photos are on my FB page, and anything else usually go to my LawnSite thread.

Nothing exciting going on yet that I would shoot pics for. Just some random cleanups, garden tillings, ect.......

I'm starting a small project today, but even the plants look sad this time of year. Below is my favorite pic from last year That paver sidewalk has over 6000 bricks in it.

The link is to all the photo albums on FB.

Full Photo Album


----------



## DIRISHMAN

White Gardens;1274407 said:


> Thanks Johny! Thumbs Up Most if not all my photos are on my FB page, and anything else usually go to my LawnSite thread.
> 
> Nothing exciting going on yet that I would shoot pics for. Just some random cleanups, garden tillings, ect.......
> 
> I'm starting a small project today, but even the plants look sad this time of year. Below is my favorite pic from last year That paver sidewalk has over 6000 bricks in it.
> 
> The link is to all the photo albums on FB.
> 
> Full Photo Album


Hey white hope you all have a good summer. Goergous paver job and scaping.Johnny have a great new carreer on your job adventure, hope to see ya on here next season.It willl be in your blood forever.which is cool


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1275086 said:


> Hey white hope you all have a good summer. Goergous paver job and scaping.Johnny have a great new carreer on your job adventure, hope to see ya on here next season.It willl be in your blood forever.which is cool


Thanks man! Thumbs Up

We'll see how this summer goes. Hopefully I keep a good steady work-load.


----------



## JohnnyU

Well, made some good progress this past weekend!
Here's what I started with at 7:30 Sunday morning:









10:30am:









And finally, 1:30pm:









I drove it around quite a bit varying load and engine speed. Plowed the garden, aerated the front yard, then hooked up the tiller again. I think I'll need to put the mower deck on this week to buzz through at least the front yard before I can put the mule drive and belts for the tiller back on though. Maybe next weekend can be garden tilling weekend if the weather cooperates.


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1277863 said:


> I drove it around quite a bit varying load and engine speed. Plowed the garden, aerated the front yard, then hooked up the tiller again. I think I'll need to put the mower deck on this week to buzz through at least the front yard before I can put the mule drive and belts for the tiller back on though. Maybe next weekend can be garden tilling weekend if the weather cooperates.


Dude, I've already got lettuce, spinach and radishes up in my gardens, you're a bit behind Johny! I'm hoping to plant everything else by the middle of next week.

Great looking re-build! Thumbs Up Those old Deere's are great machines. Almost as good as the original cub-cadets.


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1278150 said:


> Dude, I've already got lettuce, spinach and radishes up in my gardens, you're a bit behind Johny! I'm hoping to plant everything else by the middle of next week.


I know, I know. This is the first year for the garden plot in this location, so I wanted to make sure that I have a lot of compost tilled in and gave it plenty of time to start working the soil. Better late than never!



> Great looking re-build! Thumbs Up Those old Deere's are great machines. *MUCH* better looking than the original cub-cadets.


Fixed it for you.... :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

Got the ball rolling early this year!

Here's the new seasons thread. Good luck guys!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1301413#post1301413

...


----------

